# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  AR Thread

## cambo

Thought this might be a good idea to start a thread for others to post some pics, specs, build ups, experiences, recommendations etc that could give ideas for those AR newbies thinking of buying or building an AR.

As a Newbie - I have absolutely no idea. (But I know someone that will help me, eh Muzr  :Thumbsup: )

----------


## keen fella

Are you going to have a new killing stick for the next roo shoot cambo?  I would love one but really struggle to hide purchasing toys on the single income these days....

----------


## compound

Buy it in bits. I was just getting some spares/changing bits and now I seem to have another complete rifle.

----------


## cambo

> Are you going to have a new killing stick for the next roo shoot cambo?  I would love one but really struggle to hide purchasing toys on the single income these days....


Ummmmmmm If I win lotto yes. Really need a decent scope yet for the WSM. 
"The boss" isn't too keen on me getting another weapon of mass destruction, but if she doesn't find out.....hehehe!
In the meantime Muzr has plenty I can play with eh.

----------


## cambo

> Buy it in bits. I was just getting some spares/changing bits and now I seem to have another complete rifle.


What did you get compound? What brands, bits etc? Come on, spill brother. lol

A build up with pics could be good........

----------


## compound

DPMS lower with RRA trigger kit. Scorpion tactical upper and Bolt. 20" cromoly barrel and Hogue forend. Low profile gas block and rifle length gas tube. RRA A2 operator stock. That was the original swap/spares plan but now going to fit an A2 gas block once Im geared up for it and found the delta ring assy and barrel nut to suit.

----------


## cambo

Great cheers compound.
All that stuff helps.

-------------------------------

What would be good is if you have got parts to build up an AR, let us know where you get them from (either from the US or a NZ supplier).

Also compare DI (Direct Impingement) and piston types.

----------


## mikee

> Great cheers compound.
> All that stuff helps.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> What would be good is if you have got parts to build up an AR, let us know where you get them from (either from the US or a NZ supplier).
> 
> Also compare DI (Direct Impingement) and piston types.


So Far
Brownells,
Have 3 x Stripped lowers, 3 x JP triggers, 3 x LPKs, 3 x ARFX stocks incl Buffer tube and buffer. Currently waiting on 2 x Kreiger barrels, 2 DPMS Diamond coat Bolt / carrier assemblies 2 stripped uppers (8 months on B/Order), and 2 JP Freefloat tubes, 2 pri adjustable gas blocks plus all the sundry bits and bobs to go with them.

Currently own a RRA lower with All JP bits. A 16 inch Suppressed Custom barreled upper (rock creek / ABS barrel) and a 20 inch RRA upper with JP barrel profile and comp. All have adjustable Gas blocks

----------


## cambo

How did you get on getting the stuff out of the US Mikee? No dramas? Any hints/tips?

----------


## mikee

> How did you get on getting the stuff out of the US Mikee? No dramas? Any hints/tips?


Easy, Get your import permit here, make your order at Brownells ( I always choose USPS Priority Mail international as shipping method) and send the NZ import permit, a written purchase order, completed DSP-83 and End User Statement signed in ink to them. (They will send them to you once you order). They take care of the rest of the export doccumentation. This end, sent your permit to customs once they advise they have your stuff, Pay GST and fees if required and all good. Advise your local AO once you have recieved your order (in writing) and all good.
Easier than it sounds. Although lately a little more difficult at this end as local AOs have apparently been advised to to assist clearance of A cat parts as they do not require permits receivers accepted.

----------


## NZShoota

> Easy, Get your import permit here, make your order at Brownells ( I always choose USPS Priority Mail international as shipping method) and send the NZ import permit, a written purchase order, completed DSP-83 and End User Statement signed in ink to them. (They will send them to you once you order). They take care of the rest of the export doccumentation. This end, sent your permit to customs once they advise they have your stuff, Pay GST and fees if required and all good. Advise your local AO once you have recieved your order (in writing) and all good.
> Easier than it sounds. Although lately a little more difficult at this end as local AOs have apparently been advised to to assist clearance of A cat parts as they do not require permits receivers accepted.


FIRST Check with Brownells that the parts you are wanting can actually be exported, ie that the manufacturer is registered for export. Then apply for your NZ import permit. Nothing worse than having to get new permits sorted out when the part you want can't be exported. Make sure your paperwork is in order before posting off. I email a copy first for Brownells to check before posting the hardcopys over. Other than that Mikee has explained the process well. Best of luck.

----------


## mikee

> FIRST Check with Brownells that the parts you are wanting can actually be exported, ie that the manufacturer is registered for export. Then apply for your NZ import permit. Nothing worse than having to get new permits sorted out when the part you want can't be exported. Make sure your paperwork is in order before posting off. I email a copy first for Brownells to check before posting the hardcopys over. Other than that Mikee has explained the process well. Best of luck.


Good point, I check with Brownells if Manufacturer is registered for export.
My last NZ import permit had following descriptions on it
2 x AR15 Barrel assemblies (complete)
2 x AR14 Bolt / Carrier assemblies (complete)
2 x AR15 Handguard Assemblies (complete)

Then I wnt shopping  :Have A Nice Day: 
Local AO said permit was not required really anymore but issued one to speed up things clearing customs etc.
He retired shortly after :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes:

----------


## foxhound

Purchased my first AR in sep from Ken at nzar15, NEA 15 DMR model. Did a lot or research on the net about them and others and had a look a a chinese model. The yanks dont like the NEA probably because they are made in canada they like them in SA tho. The NEA has a lifetime warranty on the barrel not sure if the gun has a lifetime warranty aswell.
Seems nearly all ARs have gritty triggers usa made ones as well.  (from what ive read on ar15.com)
After about 80rounds thru mine had no issues or stoppages at all, getting 1 1/2'' @ 100 using fiocchi 55 grain and the same with belmonts 60grain sp load.
Gun is settling down and shooting consistently good groups, The trigger was not nice very gritty and heavy so i have removed it and polished the sears no grittyness now but will fit a timney at some stage. Im happy with my purchase the only other ar ive used was a colt m16 awhile back in the military. 
For just over 2k spent plus i bought a burris p.e.p.r with a leupold. There is no way i would have bought the chinese one for 2k from h & F which was junk in my opinion
Seems in the last month we are being flooded with AR15s and delta sector nz has a lot on offer with the bushmaster just under $2300

----------


## cambo

Are the NEA milspec so bits are interchangeable with other brands?

----------


## foxhound

Unsure of that cambo you could ask ken at nzar15, or someone else on here will know.
NEA have a range of uppers and a 300blk in the pipeline

----------


## Digit

> Are the NEA milspec so bits are interchangeable with other brands?


Yes. The photo at the top of the thread shows various bits from Magpul, Samson and Ergo together. We sell a lot of separate uppers and lowers to customers for their own builds too. The NEA rail does need to be removed before swapping some uppers and lowers though - just 4 screws.

----------


## NZShoota

Be warned sometimes one upper is not enough :Have A Nice Day: 



From top

High Standard upper and parts kit, CMMG .22 16" Barrel, Magpul Carbine MOE guards
High Standard upper and parts kit, DPMS .223 1:9 16" Barrel KAC RAS, Trijicon TA01NSN
High Standard Upper and parts kit, S&J Hardware .223 1:7 14.5" Barrel, YHM Midlength FF Rail, JP Adj gas block, HRE Suppressor
High Standard Upper and parts kit, Trueflight .223 1:8 Ultramatch 18" Barrel, DD FF Rail, Badger Ordinance gas block, OPS Inc Brake, Leupold Mk4 2.8-8x32
Factory Colt SP1 Upper .223 1:12 20" Govt profile barrel
DPMS A2 upper and parts kit, Accuracy Speaks .223 1:8 Match barrel and FF handguard
Factory Bushmaster Upper, .223 1:9 20" HBar, KAC M5 RAS, Trijicon TA31RCO-A4
Factory CMMG .22LR 20" Govt Upper, KAC M5 RAS, Trijicon TA31F

----------


## cambo

I think someone might have the black gun disease quite bad there NZShoota - nice  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kscott

> Be warned sometimes one upper is not enough
> 
> Attachment 4211
> 
> From top
> 
> High Standard upper and parts kit, CMMG .22 16" Barrel, Magpul Carbine MOE guards
> High Standard upper and parts kit, DPMS .223 1:9 16" Barrel KAC RAS, Trijicon TA01NSN
> High Standard Upper and parts kit, S&J Hardware .223 1:7 14.5" Barrel, YHM Midlength FF Rail, JP Adj gas block, HRE Suppressor
> ...


Outstanding !!!!!

How do you find the CMMG unit ?

----------


## NZShoota

> I think someone might have the black gun disease quite bad there NZShoota - nice


I'm starting to get over it  :Grin:

----------


## NZShoota

> How do you find the CMMG unit ?


Very good. Way better than a drop in conversion kit. So far put about 600 rounds through the 16" and a couple hundred through the 20" with no malfuntions and thats just running standard velocity and some winchester subsonics with a standard milspec trigger. Accuracy is also a lot better than the conversion kits. The 20" is used as a cheap practise set up for service rifle hence the same configuration as my Bushmaster upper.

----------


## faregame

Does this mean you can say to the misses "yeah I only have 1 rifle"??




> Be warned sometimes one upper is not enough
> 
> Attachment 4211
> 
> From top
> 
> High Standard upper and parts kit, CMMG .22 16" Barrel, Magpul Carbine MOE guards
> High Standard upper and parts kit, DPMS .223 1:9 16" Barrel KAC RAS, Trijicon TA01NSN
> High Standard Upper and parts kit, S&J Hardware .223 1:7 14.5" Barrel, YHM Midlength FF Rail, JP Adj gas block, HRE Suppressor
> ...

----------


## cambo

> Does this mean you can say to the misses "yeah I only have 1 rifle"??


I like the way you think FG  :Thumbsup:

----------


## faregame

yeah - keep em guessing - all black too

What lower, trigger do you use NZshoota?

----------


## NZShoota

> What lower, trigger do you use NZshoota?


I've got Colt, Double Star, Bushmaster and DPMS lowers. As for triggers, Giessle two stage, Colt, DPMS, and Jard

----------


## Spanners

Wheres the 9mm, 45, BLK, Socom, Beowulf, Grendal, Turbo, SPC, WSSM???  :Grin:

----------


## NZShoota

Sold the 9mm a few years back, As for the others I have enough trouble justifying the ones I've got let alone any more  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kscott

To save you the trouble, I'll store them for you  :Grin: 

No, no, I don't mind !

----------


## muzr257

Cambo Cambo Cambo - I tried with Em really I did - but i gotta say buddy she didnt seem keen on an Ar for you - even threatened to take back the Banana cake!!!!
Its not BRD if youve only got 4 uppers with 3 lowers - is it? Oh and another upper coming :Psmiley:

----------


## cambo

> Cambo Cambo Cambo - I tried with Em really I did - but i gotta say buddy she didnt seem keen on an Ar for you - even threatened to take back the Banana cake!!!!
> Its not BRD if youve only got 4 uppers with 3 lowers - is it? Oh and another upper coming


HAHA She's not keen on me getting ANY more of anything actually (unless its diamonds for her).

So I reckon getting an AR in bits will mean I can slip it past her.  :15 4 128:

----------


## Happy

Can you tell me if I buy AR15 223 without suppresser can you just get one fitted like normal gun or do other things change Does suppression change the recoil like on a normal rifle plus reduce sound levels as well ? Do you need to change other bits if you suppress them ?

----------


## Beavis

> Can you tell me if I buy AR15 223 without suppresser can you just get one fitted like normal gun or do other things change Does suppression change the recoil like on a normal rifle plus reduce sound levels as well ? Do you need to change other bits if you suppress them ?


It depends on the suppressor and the gas system. Most cans will cause the rifle to be horribly over gassed. Some cans are designed to reduce back pressure, the DPT .223 mini can does this very well. The easiest way to mitigate issues caused by suppressing an AR is to install an adjustable gas block.

----------


## Bill999

from what Iv seen fitting a suppressor caused shit to go in your eyes and you need to do a poor man gass buster fix with a bit of high temp silicone
Poor Man's Gas Buster - AR15.Com Archive

was just about to sell my ar till I sorted it. now its a gem to shoot

recoil is minimal, sound suppression is great, best thing you can do to an ar15. muzzle breaks piss nabours off. get rid of them

----------


## gimp

the gas buster doesn't do much for a really overgassed rifle due to suppressor, you also have the issues of filthy action/mags, increased recoil (bolt/buffer moving faster = more recoil) and increased parts wear


an adjustable gas block is the best option

----------


## Bill999

maby for a really over gassed system, but for a moderately over gassed system id rather just the silicone, adjustable gas blocks, or the cheep ones anyway are just another thing to get bumped or go wrong to affect accuraccy
on the up side it only hurts your pocket $15

----------


## gimp

Yeah I've got a PRI gasbuster handle


I don't see how an adjustable gas block can get knocked if you have a low-pro one under your free float tube/rail. Probably beneficial for accuracy considering they'll reduce the impulse of the reciprocating mass of the buffer/BCG. Other option is a heavier buffer I guess, except you can't get a heavier rifle buffer as far as I know and no-one (except me!) has carbine length stocks on A, just A2 and various monstrosities (B&C thumbhole etc)

----------


## Bill999

you probably also gain 1/2 a fps extra velocity too

----------


## mumabear

who sells adjustable gas blocks

----------


## Beavis

Brownells

----------


## gimp

They're also all out of stock. Ffff

----------


## Beavis

AR-15 ADJUSTABLE LOW-PROFILE GAS BLOCK | Brownells

AR-15/M16 ADJUSTABLE GAS BLOCK | Brownells

?

----------


## gimp

Aw fuck they were out like a week ago.

----------


## Beavis

The new sight has had teething problems

----------


## Beavis

*site

----------


## gimp

Man railed gas blocks are awful.

----------


## 40bung

Those in stock jp items are a much better option
They clamp and squeeze to the barrel, rather than use grub screws to pull down and push against the barrel, which I would have thought was a no no?

Using TT2 on my mobele

----------


## gimp

grubscrews work fine on the low-pro I've got now, it's got dimples in the barrel for them though

----------


## Happy

Accuracy wise which barrell better for longer shooting
 1. 20 “ Chrome moly HBAR 1:9 twist 
 2. 18", 1:8 match grade stainless heavy barrel

 Sort of talking about the barrel only not about accessorries etc as I realise the best barrel on a piece of rubbish is still not gonna hit the barn..

----------


## FletchNZ

In theory, the 18" will be more accurate being stainless and being  1/8 twist means your able to stabilize heavier bullets, then you can use 77gr sierra match king rounds. The 20" will gain at a a guess 80fps extra over the 18"

----------


## gimp

Heavy barrels are awful, the gun will balance like shit and weigh a ton

I wouldn't buy 1:9 as it limits your projectile choice and I wouldn't go longer than 18" especially if planning on using a suppressor

----------


## Happy

Thanks so 18" 1.8 twist definitely and Ill have to decide Chrome or Moly. 

Cheers for the input..

----------


## FletchNZ

As Gimp said try to avoid heavy profile barrels unless you planning on firing a lot quickly and need the extra accuracy, they are heavy. Having said that I would choose 1/8 twist Hbar over a 1/9 twist but that's my opinion.

----------


## gimp

Stainless is arguably more accurate, chrome lined lasts longer, you'll never shoot enough to notice the difference in life, if you get a decent chrome lined one it will shoot perfectly well though


Don't get a heavy contour, the rifle will be awful for offhand shooting. If you get a heavy one you can get it turned down I guess.


1:7 preferred in my opinion but yeah

----------


## Beavis

Heavier barrels are more bearable the shorter they are and the lighter the handguard you use. I think the profile that NEA uses is the most sensible for an all round rifle, but for a carbine I'm a fan of the M4 profile. The 20" HBAR's are terrible. Get a Govt profile of you go for a 20".

----------


## compound

My pick is match stainless, then cromoly, then chrome lined cromoly for accuracy. For lifespan it would be chrome lined, then stainless, then cromoly.

----------


## 40bung

Remember if you are getting it in parts, and buy a barrel and not a complete gun, make sure the barrel is head spaced to whatever bolt you end up with
My 2 cents is 
Stainless 1 in 8 cryo 18 inch
wylde chamber
Rifle length adj gas
Really effective comp if not restricted by class
Fluting waste of time with regard to what it would achieve
And a big fat bull barrel like wise

Using TT2 on my mobele

----------


## Happy

Bell and Carlson thumbhole stock. I know they look weird by would they be ok for a little while till swap it out for some thing else maybe magpull adjustable type ?
  Thinking I may buy this gun ????

----------


## FletchNZ

Collapsible stocks are E cat - since your looking on trademe I'm guessing you'll be buying an A Cat rifle so you better stick with a fixed stock. You can always permanently fix the stock though to keep it A Cat.

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Collapsible stocks are E cat - since your looking on trademe I'm guessing you'll be buying an A Cat rifle so you better stick with a fixed stock. You can always permanently fix the stock though to keep it A Cat.


Last time I spoke with the arms officer he said even pinning an adjustable stock is illegal. I was enquiring about one for my SKS.

We all know how the law has been interpreted (or rather ignored) in the past, so whether this is the truth or not is a different matter. It's what I was told.

----------


## Bill999

operating the safety with a bell and carlson stock is not that easy. 

an A2 stock and hoague or magpul pistolgrip is a million times better, but they are both cheep. If its a good deal buy it
that free float tube is the ones I like

----------


## Happy

> Bell and Carlson thumbhole stock. I know they look weird by would they be ok for a little while till swap it out for some thing else maybe magpull adjustable type ?
>   Thinking I may buy this gun ????
> 
> 
> Attachment 4647


    Change of plan found one better me thinks..

----------


## Happy

GUNWORKS MAXIMUS SUPPRESSOR 
Chambered in .223 Remington, the 16 410 SS barrel features a 1:8 twist
 with a mid-length gas system. Featuring a Nordic Tactical Compensator and JP Trigger group, 
 STI Supposedly little useage (It looks new as close up)


   Suppressed by Gunworks
  OOoooppppss I bought it ...

----------


## Bill999

It was an accident I swear  :Grin: 

Nice rifle. much better set up

----------


## Happy

> It was an accident I swear 
> 
> Nice rifle. much better set up


 Someone hide from from my lovely partner ha ha ---nah sold a heap of stuff not gettin used so all good...

----------


## Beavis

Good shit enjoy

----------


## cambo

Nice!!

----------


## Mistral

> GUNWORKS MAXIMUS SUPPRESSOR 
> Chambered in .223 Remington, the 16 410 SS barrel features a 1:8 twist
>  with a mid-length gas system. Featuring a Nordic Tactical Compensator and JP Trigger group, 
>  STI Supposedly little useage (It looks new as close up)
> 
> 
>    Suppressed by Gunworks
>   OOoooppppss I bought it ...
> 
> Attachment 4650


Nice, can you let us know how much the maximus cuts the noise down once you get to shoot it?
Ta,

----------


## Happy

> Nice, can you let us know how much the maximus cuts the noise down once you get to shoot it?
> Ta,


Will do it was good to be able to ask shit loads of questions and get good answers

----------


## gimp

that is a giant suppressor

----------


## tui_man2

> that is a giant suppressor


And?  Usual helpful gimp

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

> And?  Usual helpful gimp
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


It's a comment. He wasn't asking for help with anything.

----------


## Spanners

> And?  Usual helpful gimp
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2



Whats your input to a thread on ARs or you just having another Troll?

----------


## Happy

> that is a giant suppressor


 Always get told that Ive I got a big one ...ha ha..

 Looking forward to shooting it to see how accuarte I can be and how quiet the thing is.

----------


## tui_man2

> Whats your input to a thread on ARs or you just having another Troll?


Sorry Allan. 

I have same on 1 I brought as well nice stumpy unit.

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

I like my AR

----------


## JonP

Hey Gimp,
Would you mind giving us some spec's on your setup please?
Cheers

----------


## NZHTR

Any one no much about the Windham Weaponry Varmint  AR-15 - ive never owned an AR type would like to thou , talked to a friend in a gun store about me getting an AR he said he could get these in .
ALL NEW Windham Weaponry Varmint Exterminator AR-15 - SHOT Show - YouTube

----------


## keen fella

> Any one no much about the Windham Weaponry Varmint  AR-15 - ive never owned an AR type would like to thou , talked to a friend in a gun store about me getting an AR he said he could get these in .
> ALL NEW Windham Weaponry Varmint Exterminator AR-15 - SHOT Show - YouTube


This one has me very tempted since I laid eyes and hands on one a few weeks back.  How to hide it from the Mrs on a single income is the challenge that's holding me back

----------


## cambo

> This one has me very tempted since I laid eyes and hands on one a few weeks back.  How to hide it from the Mrs on a single income is the challenge that's holding me back


 :Grin: 
You want to join the haha gun brigade as well Al?

----------


## turner nz

i'm in the same boat temptation is getting the best of me i want an AR bad so bad and i have a nice tax return coming in.....but i'm not to clued up on whats a good ar ? also have a mate that's from the states that has a H&K AR back in the states but i have notasked him if he wants to sell it and have it shipped over should i look into this ?

----------


## Beavis

> i'm in the same boat temptation is getting the best of me i want an AR bad so bad and i have a nice tax return coming in.....but i'm not to clued up on whats a good ar ? also have a mate that's from the states that has a H&K AR back in the states but i have notasked him if he wants to sell it and have it shipped over should i look into this ?


Na too much hassle. This is a good buy New CMMG M4 AR-15 .223 | Trade Me if you want a basic M4 style rifle

----------


## keen fella

> You want to join the haha gun brigade as well Al?


By the sounds that you have been making Cam, AR's could quickly outnumber those with bolts on the next roo shoot.  Not that I'm slow on the trigger but I don't want to watch you boys yahooing all day and miss out on the fun!

----------


## Happy

What scopes is everyone using on their ARs and what mounts? I need to purchase soon My glasses means need good light and magnification what's a good expectation of distance you'd set it up for Thanks

----------


## turner nz

Are cmmg good? I've never heard of them but then again I don't know all that much about ar's

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Beavis

This is how I have my M4 set up


Weaver Classic Extreme 1.5-4.5x24(?), German NO.4 reticle,  in a CAA mount I got from digit. I have pulled off a 200m head shot on a goat with this set up, and achieved another chest hit at approx 400m. I really like the reticle. Glass is very good. The adjustments are terrible - not tactile at all, but seem to work.



On my RRA middy I have a Mueller TACII 3-10x44. Glass is very good at the price point. Has a Mil dot reticle and the adjustments are very positive. It has target turrets under the caps. It's mounted in Warne QD rings, which don't appear to return to zero too well.

----------


## Beavis

> Are cmmg good? I've never heard of them but then again I don't know all that much about ar's
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


Yes they are good quality. HPT/MPI their bolts etc

----------


## Vapour

> What scopes is everyone using on their ARs and what mounts? I need to purchase soon My glasses means need good light and magnification what's a good expectation of distance you'd set it up for Thanks


I might have a Burris mount + weaver scope for sale soon if ya want to have a look, you in Hamilton?

EDIT: Same Weaver scope as in Beavis first pic above

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## faregame

> Na too much hassle. This is a good buy New CMMG M4 AR-15 .223 | Trade Me if you want a basic M4 style rifle


Off topic A bit - but what happens to the grip? TM makes you hide it so its not part of the sale? or what
Weird at least

----------


## Beavis

He'd probably attach the grip to the gun before he sent it to you

----------


## cambo

> By the sounds that you have been making Cam, AR's could quickly outnumber those with bolts on the next roo shoot.  Not that I'm slow on the trigger but I don't want to watch you boys yahooing all day and miss out on the fun!


Wont have 1 for this roo shoot...... but maybe by the next if I can hide a few bits and pieces along the way.

----------


## gimp

> Hey Gimp,
> Would you mind giving us some spec's on your setup please?
> Cheers


14.5" M4 contour 1:7" trueflight chambered etc by HRE (with quite a few fuckups), carbine gas, some lowpro gas block (Waiting on an adjustable)
DPMS upper/lower (gross, floppy as hell fit)
Daniel Defence milspec M16 BCG
ACE ARFX-E entry-length stock with paracord wrap on buffer tube instead of foam sleeve, 'cos it's easier to get off if I have to
Timney trigger
Troy Vtac Alpha 11.0" free-float tube
Magpul MIAD
Troy flippy uppy irons
Trijicon TA31RCO ACOG with fancy schmancy Larue mount
Waitaki Engineering can


It's not "top tier" as I bought a lot of the bits when they were all I could get, if starting again I would buy a proper Nice factory rifle. However now that I've got it all going it's not worth the hassle to upgrade, it runs 100% and shoots pretty well.

----------


## gimp

Does anyone know of any decent 7rd mags that have a bit of length to them to stick out of mag pouches and make inserting them in the gun faster than a flush fit one, that are actually quality?

Because all the 5/7 rd mags I've tried so far suck and don't engage the LRBHO all the time etc

----------


## Spanners

> Does anyone know of any decent 7rd mags that have a bit of length to them to stick out of mag pouches and make inserting them in the gun faster than a flush fit one, that are actually quality?
> 
> Because all the 5/7 rd mags I've tried so far suck and don't engage the LRBHO all the time etc


I have some that are 20rd in physical size, but that have an extra ridge or 2 in the stamping which stops more rds being inserted into it.
It LOOKS and feels as if you can put more in as the follower goes all the way down, but they bloddy wont take them!

----------


## gimp

That'd make them E, wouldn't it?

Appearance of more than 7rds

----------


## Spanners

> That'd make them E, wouldn't it?
> 
> Appearance of more than 7rds


Its a shitty grey area as 7rd of 50 Beo fit perfect in a 20rder... so does it have the appearance of holding more than 7rds of 50 Beo? No.. 223 yes... 300 WSSM No.... etc

----------


## gimp

Yes, it's a stupid point of law. 

I guess it has to come down to a calibre-dependant basis

----------


## mikee

> Does anyone know of any decent 7rd mags that have a bit of length to them to stick out of mag pouches and make inserting them in the gun faster than a flush fit one, that are actually quality?
> 
> Because all the 5/7 rd mags I've tried so far suck and don't engage the LRBHO all the time etc



I do, I have 5  of 7rn Schmiesser  ones poke out bottom, not flush fitting
Spearmags.co.nz

----------


## turner nz

is it still easy enough to bring in ar collapsible  stocks ? as i bought one in earlier this year for my 870 was an AR stock tho and this guy on trade me reckons you cant now ? AR15 Collapsible Stock Kit | Trade Me

----------


## gimp

> I do, I have 5  of 7rn Schmiesser  ones poke out bottom, not flush fitting
> Spearmags.co.nz


Got a photo? Do they engage the LRBHO properly, feed reliably?

----------


## JonP

Looks good Gimp, 
Do you have any hassles or advice about running a suppressor on an AR15?

Thinking about something similar based on an NEA 14.5, micro aimpoint, free float tube, timney trigger.
Where did you get your stock and la rue mount from?
Cheers.

----------


## Spanners

> Got a photo? Do they engage the LRBHO properly, feed reliably?


They have a chopped lump of plastic in the base to limit them to 7 rds - of the ones I've had (30 odd?) most would take 8 rds with the poxy block in it
Pretty shithouse given the price of them

----------


## mikee

> Got a photo? Do they engage the LRBHO properly, feed reliably?


Yes and Yes, so far. Brought one to try and then brought 4 more
Sold via Tardme
See here AR15 7 Round magazine

He brought in 100 and had 50 left when I got my others 3 weeks ago

----------


## gimp

> Looks good Gimp, 
> Do you have any hassles or advice about running a suppressor on an AR15?
> 
> Thinking about something similar based on an NEA 14.5, micro aimpoint, free float tube, timney trigger.
> Where did you get your stock and la rue mount from?
> Cheers.


Just imported them myself.

----------


## Bill999

> What scopes is everyone using on their ARs and what mounts? I need to purchase soon My glasses means need good light and magnification what's a good expectation of distance you'd set it up for Thanks


I run a 2.5-8x32 vx3. 
works a treat

rock river cantilever mount

I started with a Leatherwood CMR 1-4x24 but decided I needed a cross-hair and more magnification
so that just sits on In the ar parts bin now

----------


## Happy



----------


## faregame

missing a drink holder

----------


## Rushy

Oh come on Happy, you don't expect me to believe that the bird like hood ornament has a use do you?

----------


## Toby

Needs more cow bell

----------


## Happy

Does any one have or seen one of these carbon fibre "A" ?? Cat stocks. I have one thinking of fitting but just wondered good bad ugly ?
  I dont think you could say ugly... Notice the hook lower rear for lazy shooter to aid cross arm firing.. Not this kiwi, fore end there for a reason ...
  Weight wise it sure it light but you also cant bend it or twist any way you try so strong feeling....
Products

----------


## Beavis

At $800 a piece he can fuck right off

----------


## Toby

It looks pretty good but wouldn't that hook just catch on shit all the time.

----------


## Toby

> Attachment 4875

----------


## Happy

> At $800 a piece he can fuck right off


 Umm didnt ask what they cost Good thing it wasn't any thing even remotely like that then.. 
 But do you think they make a good stock ? Is carbon fibre after all ...

----------


## FletchNZ

> At $800 a piece he can fuck right off


+1 to that, its looks a bit meh. I would choose a monster man grip over that and there is no guarantee that it will still be A cat - no matter what he says,

----------


## Beavis

> Umm didnt ask what they cost Good thing it wasn't any thing even remotely like that then.. 
>  But do you think they make a good stock ? Is carbon fibre after all ...


No. You could probably rig up an A2 stock and normal grip into a thumbhole set up with a bit if creative welding. As Fletch said, they will probably turn around and define all AR's E cat by default anyway in the future.

----------


## Happy

Good thing it was free I ll pass on yr feedback to the guy what would people expect to pay for this plus what if it did keep yr gun A cat 
Who's gonna know I have one and who's ever gonna police the fact anyway
Good luck with that

----------


## Digit

For the price of that stock you could easily meet all E-Cat security requirements and have enough room left in your E-Cat safe for another 9 E-Cat AR's.
A reasonable price for that stock would be $250. Not neccesarily Carbon Fibre.
There are other options going through the approval process at this price range.

----------


## Beavis

$250 would be a fair price for a locally made stock. I don't care for carbon fibre. It doesn't add any functionality to the rifle.

----------


## Happy

> For the price of that stock you could easily meet all E-Cat security requirements and have enough room left in your E-Cat safe for another 9 E-Cat AR's.
> A reasonable price for that stock would be $250. Not neccesarily Carbon Fibre.
> There are other options going through the approval process at this price range.


I paid nothing so does that mean for nothing I can have an E cat safe Awesome whens it arrive ?? That's the trouble ask a fucken question about like guya what you think bout this and it goes to like for 800 fuck him well the question was not how much does this costEither too much envy or too much hate competition or too much want here

----------


## Happy

> $250 would be a fair price for a locally made stock. I don't care for carbon fibre. It doesn't add any functionality to the rifle.


250 Stug wants 500 for T3 stock never asked wats it worth asked for tech input as to how it may perform 250 can you make one for that cos I ll take one when you do this was free so fuc who cares wat they cost Take cost away Hang on would you take one to try freight free and no charge ??? Be good enuff then would it Sometimes. When people ask questions they may just want realistic answers not bullshit money answers just technical

----------


## Happy

Both you two above show us a pic of a two year old fallow stag you shot last weekend in the spine and neck at 155 yards with your AR15 you got two days earlier on the run as well as witnessed by 4 others

----------


## Happy

> +1 to that, its looks a bit meh. I would choose a monster man grip over that and there is no guarantee that it will still be A cat - no matter what he says,


Fletch thanks but life's like that do you know and hate the dude makin these Do you know wat John laws decision will be long turn

----------


## gimp

It looks like shit, carbon fibre doesn't have any benefit in that application, it's too long for my preference, moulded in finger grooves are awful

----------


## MassiveAttack

> I paid nothing so does that mean for nothing I can have an E cat safe Awesome whens it arrive ?? That's the trouble ask a fucken question about like guya what you think bout this and it goes to like for 800 fuck him well the question was not how much does this costEither too much envy or too much hate competition or too much want here


You don't sound that happy Happy.

----------


## Beavis

> 250 Stug wants 500 for T3 stock never asked wats it worth asked for tech input as to how it may perform 250 can you make one for that cos I ll take one when you do this was free so fuc who cares wat they cost Take cost away Hang on would you take one to try freight free and no charge ??? Be good enuff then would it Sometimes. When people ask questions they may just want realistic answers not bullshit money answers just technical


Lol he qouted me $800 at the Sika show. FletchNZ was there with me and we both thought it was a fuckn joke. At that price point I would expect adjustable LOP, QD sling attachment points, and a complete lower. But no lets come up with some mediocre design with an annoyingly long LOP, for most people, and make it out of some wizz bang carbon fibre shit, then sell it at a price most people would look at and think "can't be bothered keeping it A cat, may as well sell it".

----------


## FletchNZ

> Fletch thanks but life's like that do you know and hate the dude makin these Do you know wat John laws decision will be long turn


Happy its sound like you need a hug.

If you love it then by all means buy it but don't come crying to us when you spend $800 on a stock and then all AR's are made E cat by an "order of council". The police tried to do it with the thumb hole stock on the SL8 why, -when they get these new powers- will the not continue with their plans?

If it was me - even if the police don't proceed with an order of council -I would buy a $50 monster man grip and save $750 as that seems to be better value to me.

Oh and Hamil's are currently selling the stock for $799 at the moment.

----------


## Beavis

> Both you two above show us a pic of a two year old fallow stag you shot last weekend in the spine and neck at 155 yards with your AR15 you got two days earlier on the run as well as witnessed by 4 others


Cool story

----------


## foxhound

Would save the cash for a E cat safe if things look like going that way, How many would get their E endorsment declined ? if they already own an A cat AR. What would be the conditions, Belonging to a club may be one.

----------


## Happy

If you love it then by all means buy it but don't come crying to us when you spend $800 on a stock  Fletch

Would save the cash for a E cat safe if things look like going that way Foxhound

for $800 he can fuck right off Beavis

Fletch Foxhound,Beavis,
 it was a freebie.. I was just trying to see if someone had tried one before I bothered fitting it... Not realising it would turn into a slang off match about the producer and his pricing..

I didnt spend money IT WAS FREE !!! OK Sometimes I dont read everything either before I put my foot wrong place. Thats Free ,Gratis,Nada ,Zy ro, zero dollero .. 

My fault should have started conversation like " From a technical point of view    fitting,weight,strengh,durability prospective (NOT MONETARY) what do you guys think of these?? 

Has anyone tried one? If so what were your thoughts ? The manufacturer can worry about his method to market and if hes too expensive he ll accumulate stock not profit. That was never my concern.

----------


## FletchNZ

I don't know anyone who has bought one so I cannot comment on the technical points of that stock - however from using thumb hole stock before ( I assume its has the same aesthetics) it pays to have an ambi safety as you are no longer able to operate the left side safety with your thumb

----------


## Happy

> I don't know anyone who has bought one so I cannot comment on the technical points of that stock - however from using thumb hole stock before ( I assume its has the same aesthetics) it pays to have an ambi safety as you are no longer able to operate the left side safety with your thumb


 Thank you I see a guy selling ambi safety on trademe. AR15 ambidextrous safety | Trade Me

 Are they easy to fit ??

----------


## gimp

Yeah just remove grip, drop out spring and detent, pull out old selector, install new one

----------


## Bill999

Whoa this got serious all of the sudden

----------


## Happy

> Whoa this got serious all of the sudden


Yep...Ask a question get a barrage of how much the supplier charges and all sorts when price wasn't the question... Never mind teach me to word my queries 
more accurately so hopefully you dont invite price sensitive results, just no havent tried or no response or yes have tried heres what I found,,

By the way that bit I got from you is Awsome and you were right it works great..

----------


## Spanners

> Either too much envy or too much hate competition or too much want here


I thought based on the options of everyone none of the above applies
It's simply:
-ugly
-overpriced
-has ergos of a frozen poo

You seem to have taken it very personally...

----------


## Happy

> I thought based on the options of everyone none of the above applies
> It's simply:
> -ugly
> -overpriced
> -has ergos of a frozen poo
> 
> You seem to have taken it very personally...


Nah every ones opinions OK except bout the overpriced tangents going every where as It Was FREE... Everyone can comment freely about fits,styles,ugly but read the post it was Free ... and everybody 
seems to missed that. Wonder how much I get for that on Tardme.. Itll all be profit every cent cos again it was free !!!!
(That means it cost nothing so I thought before fitting it Id ask if anyone had one , had used one,or knew anything about them) Cos it was free..... And also cost nothing ...

----------


## Bill999

> Yep...Ask a question get a barrage of how much the supplier charges and all sorts when price wasn't the question... Never mind teach me to word my queries 
> more accurately so hopefully you dont invite price sensitive results, just no havent tried or no response or yes have tried heres what I found,,
> 
> By the way that bit I got from you is Awsome and you were right it works great..


Good to hear mate see if you can wear it out. 

and thats what you get in a public forum. it is about opinions.

----------


## Savage1

Just a theory. 

Maybe the Police will refuse to switch them over to E-Cat to kee the E-Cat levels down and demand a change of stock to comply with A-Cat.

----------


## Happy

Off topic a bit sorry but 

As far as E Cat guns go what would be the most common that people want to own. Is it the AR? or is it more like collectable stuff a bit rarer than the AR ? Maybe kept locked up and not used often or what?
What do you think the most damaging gone off the rails weapon of choice would be ? The mini 14 seems to be able to get rounds out there in a hurry for example and thats A Cat no question ?
Not too mention the harm someone could do with a short 10/22 sub sonic with a big mag and noiseless. A freind reckons thats probably the most dangerous weapon ..

----------


## Bill999

Im sick of the "If" "Buts" and "Maybes"
If it happens - it happens. Prepairing yourself for every future possibility is taxing and stupid. 
until something actually happens lets leave it be, It seems to ruin every ar15 thread that is ever started. all with the same result - no result

----------


## Happy

> Im sick of the "If" "Buts" and "Maybes"
> If it happens - it happens. Prepairing yourself for every future possibility is taxing and stupid. 
> until something actually happens lets leave it be, It seems to ruin every ar15 thread that is ever started. all with the same result - no result


Seen this  National Shooters Association NZ     I have no idea what it means though at all...

----------


## FletchNZ

I really recommend joining them, its thanks to them that we even have A cat AR's at all. By joining up you help fund the next legal fight.

----------


## Beavis

> Off topic a bit sorry but 
> 
> As far as E Cat guns go what would be the most common that people want to own. Is it the AR? or is it more like collectable stuff a bit rarer than the AR ? Maybe kept locked up and not used often or what?
> What do you think the most damaging gone off the rails weapon of choice would be ? The mini 14 seems to be able to get rounds out there in a hurry for example and thats A Cat no question ?
> Not too mention the harm someone could do with a short 10/22 sub sonic with a big mag and noiseless. A freind reckons thats probably the most dangerous weapon ..


AR15 would be the most common simply because it has near perfect ergonomics, inherent accuracy, modularity and mountains of aftermarket parts.

As far as the this gun is more dangerous than that gun debate - it's a load of shit. To limit the amount of damage done by someone going postal you would have to restrict us all to muzzle loaders. That's about as much as I'm saying on that matter, before this thread gets that "aw jeez not this shit again!" vibe.

----------


## Happy

Just had a looksee round the parliament website and they dont have any real info on the guts of the Bill 285. Except to say it was read and went through.
Outside the fact it says it clarifys things mostly info seems to be about air gun imports and look alike pistol air guns and very little on much else except to say it clarifies what is or isnt anMSSA.

Does any know what that clarification is at all?

----------


## scaggly

If you fit the stock to your ar, make sure you pick yourself up an extra safety detent spring or three. If it is like the B&C stocks, and you ever want to take the stock off, you will almost certainly wreck the spring doing so.

And if you do pick up the ambi-safety, don't forget to ensure the hammer is cocked before you try to take the old safety out  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan

> Off topic a bit sorry but 
> 
> As far as E Cat guns go what would be the most common that people want to own.


I would like to own (in no particular order):

* R1 
* G3
* M1
* M14
* R4
* M16A2

----------


## cambo

With what is happening in the US, it looks as if the supplies of AR's have dried up.
The yanks are buying anything that shoots, mags and ammo like crazy!

----------


## turner nz

yup i think i bought my CMMG at the perfect time

----------


## turner nz

i'm thinking off ditching my CMMG heavy barrel 16inch 1:9 as its too heavy for what i want, was going to flute it but i wont lose enough weight i don't think, what options would you be looking at ? would like a 16inch as it seems to be a good all round length yes ? and something light weight and in 1:8 theres these barrels on trade me but there 1:7 and chrome lined 

AR15 14.5" Carbine Barrel - NEW | Trade Me

----------


## Ruger

If you've got money to burn, then replace the barrel.

My AR started its life as a 16" Bull Barrel (.930 dia). While it was not light, it was WAY lighter than the RRA Predator .308
I had, that thing was HEAAAAVY!
SSRNZ turned the barrel down to a medium profile (.75 dia) from chamber to muzzle, and fluted it before and after the gas block. Now its lighter, handles better, looks better and will put 5 rounds of Hornady training ammo into a group the size of a 10 cent piece at 100m time after time.

----------


## Spanners

> i'm thinking off ditching my CMMG heavy barrel 16inch 1:9 as its too heavy for what i want, was going to flute it but i wont lose enough weight i don't think, what options would you be looking at ? would like a 16inch as it seems to be a good all round length yes ? and something light weight and in 1:8 theres these barrels on trade me but there 1:7 and chrome lined 
> 
> AR15 14.5" Carbine Barrel - NEW | Trade Me


I can do those barrels for $500 outside of trademe
Will have some 10.5" avail soonish also
1:7 will shoot anything, MAY have a 1:9 in same contour - would have to look

----------


## turner nz

ah i didn't realize it was someone on the forum, cool well from my knowledge that barrel will suit my needs, spanners what brand are those barrels i thought i read CMMG somewhere as Ive had my eye on them a few weeks ? also how much do they weigh ?

----------


## Spanners

They are from the factory unbranded - end up getting a bunch of names on them, but they wont tell us whos due to contractual obligations.
Would have to put one on the scale to weigh, and i'm away for another month - get my mate to do it when he gets a chance.

----------


## Bill999

will the 10.5s keep the gun over 762mm?

Id like a shorty barrel carbine gas tube set up but im not sure what will happen regarding the buffer and so forth seeing as it is set up currently as a mid length 16 inch barrel. anyone know?

----------


## turner nz

sweet no worries also do you have any front sights that would go with that barrel as i dont currently have one having a bull barrel etc.

----------


## Spanners

> will the 10.5s keep the gun over 762mm?
> 
> Id like a shorty barrel carbine gas tube set up but im not sure what will happen regarding the buffer and so forth seeing as it is set up currently as a mid length 16 inch barrel. anyone know?


Comes down to what stock you are using for length
You should be fine with your current spring/buffer combo

----------


## Spanners

> sweet no worries also do you have any front sights that would go with that barrel as i dont currently have one having a bull barrel etc.


No front sights - stopped getting them ages ago as slowest moving item known to man
I'd expect your gas block to be std 0.750 on your current barrel - would go onto these barrels no probs.
If you plan to use an optic at all, flag the idea of a front sight. PITA

----------


## Ruger

> sweet no worries also do you have any front sights that would go with that barrel as i dont currently have one having a bull barrel etc.


If you end up buying another barrel, let me know if you want to sell the bull barrel.
I have a mate looking for one with gas block etc

----------


## turner nz

gutted just checked CMMG site and bull barrel is  .936 at the gas ports so i'll need to get a gas block too, are they expensive ?

----------


## Spanners

> gutted just checked CMMG site and bull barrel is  .936 at the gas ports so i'll need to get a gas block too, are they expensive ?


a 16" barrel thats 0.936 at the gas port?? thats FUCKING BULLSHIT
Dunno where you got it from but sounds like someone dumping rubbish stock that cant sell - prob started life as a 20" bull and was cut??? as only a retard would deliberately make them that way to start with
Completely pointless and useless configuration

----------


## gimp

that's very heavy

----------


## turner nz

hmmm well heres the link spanners have a look for yourself http://www.cmmginc.com/Articles.asp?ID=266 maybe i read it wrong but dont think so as i read it again.

----------


## gimp

It's a retarded barrel but I'm sure it's factory, there are a lot of very stupid factory rifles.

----------


## turner nz

just used the digital calipers on the end of the barrel after the gas block and it measured 0.915

----------


## Ruger

Bull barrels are .936 at the gas block. DPMS, CCMG, Double Star etc all make them like that in 16" lengths.
Yep thay are heavy, but nothing retarded about their accuracy. The DMPS ones I've seen shoot way better than the chrome lined pencil barrels I've seen too.

Please sell me your retarded CMMG bull barrel!!!

----------


## turner nz

you got first dibs ruger but it wont be for a month or two as i'm short of cash, unless you wanna give me 500 so i can straight out buy the one off spanners  :Psmiley:  had about 30-40 rounds of .22 through it hasn't done any 223 yet.

----------


## Spanners

As I said
_"Completely pointless and useless configuration "_

_"someone dumping rubbish stock that cant sell"_

_"only a retard would deliberately make them that way"_

 :Grin: 





> The DMPS ones I've seen shoot way better than the chrome lined pencil barrels I've seen too.


Way better than under 1/2"? Quantify WAY better? under 1/4".. under 1/8?
Thats really worth the _Completely pointless and useless configuration_  of a 16" bull  :36 1 5: 
A 16" bull doesnt do anything well - doesnt point well, doesnt carry well and if accuracy is your justification, then why not a 20 or 24", at least you will have some speed, as they wont point or carry well either!  :Cool: 
0.9+ barrels in 223 are a joke - thats bigger than a Sendero

----------


## turner nz

spanners can you supply a gas block for the 14.5 inch barrel ?

----------


## Spanners

> spanners can you supply a gas block for the 14.5 inch barrel ?


Havnt got any at the mo - waiting for paperwork to be signed off to get a bunch of stuff waiting in the US shipped out

Its a Std 0.750 diameter

----------


## Digit

I think we have the Troy .75 on one of our export permits. Let me know if interested as we have a couple of orders comming in from the States in the next few weeks

----------


## Digit

> a 16" barrel thats 0.936 at the gas port?? thats FUCKING BULLSHIT
> Dunno where you got it from but sounds like someone dumping rubbish stock that cant sell - prob started life as a 20" bull and was cut??? as only a retard would deliberately make them that way to start with
> Completely pointless and useless configuration


Spanners - you sound like a very angry man!

We sold the gun. It is a standard CMMG spec upper - I'll let the supplier know you think they are retards. The lower is a standard CMMG spec item. CMMG produced the LPK for us so that we could sell the it as a NZ spec kit without the A2 grip. All other CMMG guns that have a FSB are not NZ legal. This was confirmed for us by NZ Police and we were told that CMMG uppers/Barrels risk being confiscated on landing. Our supplier provided bull barrels as an alternative that meet NZ spec. We currently have CMMG producing a 300blk specifically to meet NZ legal requirements.

As for not being able to sell stock - we sold all CMMG guns in the space of a few days. The total gun price was $1699. I dont see any other retailers comming close to this? What is your price for a CMMG gun?

Spanners are you part of this Katipo outfit. If not who are you and why do you hide? What sort of manufacturer warranties do you offer? Put your name out there. Dont hide. I would also like to know what is your current and past involvment with this forum?

----------


## Spanners

> Spanners - you sound like a very angry man!
> 
> We sold the gun. It is a standard CMMG spec upper - I'll let the supplier know you think they are retards. The lower is a standard CMMG spec item. CMMG produced the LPK for us so that we could sell the it as a NZ spec kit without the A2 grip. All other CMMG guns that have a FSB are not NZ legal. This was confirmed for us by NZ Police and we were told that CMMG uppers/Barrels risk being confiscated on landing. Our supplier provided bull barrels as an alternative that meet NZ spec. We currently have CMMG producing a 300blk specifically to meet NZ legal requirements.
> 
> As for not being able to sell stock - we sold all CMMG guns in the space of a few days. The total gun price was $1699. I dont see any other retailers comming close to this? What is your price for a CMMG gun?
> 
> Spanners are you part of this Katipo outfit. If not who are you and why do you hide? What sort of manufacturer warranties do you offer? Put your name out there. Dont hide. I would also like to know what is your current and past involvment with this forum?


I just did a reply and sat net crapped out when sending and cant be arsed doing it all again.

Basically, blah blah blah - you missed the point totally
Noone wants them thus Given the current supply in the US anything thats avail is _Completely pointless and useless configuration_  and  _rubbish stock that cant sell_
I cant think of a more usless barrel config at all.
Have a look on the AR15.com pic threads and see how many 16" Bull barrels there are - thousands seem to agree with me 
Every other CMMG barrel (other than pistol) is 'NZ Spec' with a LoPro or the Bayo lug ground off - they simply dont have any stock - this was voiced to those that visited them and at Camp Perry and who did deals with them months ago
Not to mention over 50% of thier uppers ARNT 16" bulls or have FSB with bayo lugs, so why the bollox config?
The 300 WASP barrels are NZ legal - I've had one for almost 2 years, brought others in and have some in the US waiting to ship - dont try and make out you're doing something special.


If you want a pat on the back for selling the cheapest gun the quickest, then Bravo.. given the demand, all you have acheived is alot less money in your own pocket - excellent business model that  :X X: 

My past, current, future business dealing and suppliers have nothing to do with you whatsoever
Some of us have been doing this long before you starting selling chinky scopes

My past and current involvement in this forum? I brought and extensivly modifed the software package you're looking at. Few others involved heavily outside of the software
What you're looking at is from me... as is the the spot with your banner rotating up the top - BTW - your advertising bill up to date?
YOUR involvement is simply somewhere to pedal you wares, in which you have your own section - so tootle off over there and leave the AR thread to those with some input and questions.

----------


## Digit

> I just did a reply and sat net crapped out when sending and cant be arsed doing it all again.
> 
> Basically, blah blah blah - you missed the point totally
> Noone wants them thus Given the current supply in the US anything thats avail is _Completely pointless and useless configuration_  and  _rubbish stock that cant sell_
> I cant think of a more usless barrel config at all.
> Have a look on the AR15.com pic threads and see how many 16" Bull barrels there are - thousands seem to agree with me 
> Every other CMMG barrel (other than pistol) is 'NZ Spec' with a LoPro or the Bayo lug ground off - they simply dont have any stock - this was voiced to those that visited them and at Camp Perry and who did deals with them months ago
> Not to mention over 50% of thier uppers ARNT 16" bulls or have FSB with bayo lugs, so why the bollox config?
> The 300 WASP barrels are NZ legal - I've had one for almost 2 years, brought others in and have some in the US waiting to ship - dont try and make out you're doing something special.
> ...


classic  :Grin:   that's clarified a couple of things. Now I understand where your animosity comes from.

----------


## Spanners

> classic   that's clarified a couple of things. Now I understand where your animosity comes from.


My opinions were formed and voiced before I knew you even sold it - doesnt matter who it was - doesnt change the facts
Animosity? ha! I couldnt care less - configs like that are great for my inventory of bits etc.. makes them disappear at a great rate of knots

Move along now, or I'm sure someone will move you

----------


## turner nz

very unprofessional, personal attacks spanners ? come on grow up mate.

----------


## 300winmag

> very unprofessional, personal attacks spanners ? come on grow up mate.


Spanners answered all of Digits questions and some.
Have a look at Digits signature "Industry Antogonist" that says it right there.

----------


## scaggly

A bull barrel is heavy, but if you are shooting targets off a rest,or trying to hit bunnies at range off a bi-pod, then it is probably fine.  If you're going to be carrying it for any distance, or trying to shoot it offhand, then it probably isn't the best choice. It all depends on what you want the rifle for.

Horses for courses and all that.

If you wanted to drop the weight, maybe get in touch with someone like Scott Trail and see if he could turn it down for you.  Might be an awful lot cheaper than a new barrel.

----------


## turner nz

i didn't say he didn't answer all his questions? all I'm saying is the hostility could be turned down a notch as at the end of the day what's arguing over the internet really going to achieve...? and thanks scaggly that is an option i will think about it and i really appreciate everyone's advice as everyone has there own views, a bull barrel may suit someone but I'm after a lightweight AR and i'm happy with my CMMG

----------


## mikee

I had my original RRA 20 inch Bull barreled varmint upper turned down to JP lightweight contour. No difference in accuracy. 
Think the bill for that, and to supply/fit JP adjustable gas block and JP Bennie Cooley Comp was about $600.

----------


## cambo

What scopes/sights do you other AR users have on your rifles?
What would you recommend?

----------


## turner nz

currently in the same boat looking at what to mount on my AR, so far pretty sold out for the Vortex viper PST 1-4 scope but still shopping as the funds are tight for now. i did however consider getting a mueller 1-4 scope as there half the price and seem to be good value for money then upgrade down the track IF there is even a need too as the mueller has done well in reviews, cheaper option

----------


## Happy

> What scopes/sights do you other AR users have on your rifles?
> What would you recommend?


Burriss AR332 for daylight and VX3 4.5 x 14 x40 for darkness spotlighting etc

----------


## cambo

You have quick release mounts Happy?

----------


## cambo

Anyone used a Mueller MX1 1×35mm?

----------


## Spanners

> Anyone used a Mueller MX1 1×35mm?


May as well use open sights
I;m alot faster with irons than a 1x

----------


## Happy

> You have quick release mounts Happy?


Yes..

----------


## Bill999

scope choice depends on ranges you plan to use it at

I want 100-250 so iv gone with a 2.5-8 x32 vx3
a 3-9 would do the job just fine too, 

red dots and low powered scopes are only good to around 100m then presision starts to get hard

----------


## Bill999

iv never got the idea of quick release, are your guys scopes likely to catch on fire?

----------


## Happy

> iv never got the idea of quick release, are your guys scopes likely to catch on fire?


Ha ha we know you re jokin ... . My AR332 is just about useless spotlighting rabbits but awesome during the day when walking 
around the farm. Awesome to swap over then go straight into longer range small stuff...

----------


## Happy

> I had mine out yesterday. Its hard to miss. Brilliant hunting rifles. So pointy and ergonomic. The Leaupold VX-R Patrol 1.25-4 is fantastic.


Tussock have you tried spotlighting with it for possums rabbits etc ?  That's where I found needed more magnification for my poorish eyesight anyway

----------


## Beavis

They are in my opinion the perfect semi auto sporting rifle. A hunter/shooter is well served if he has a good bolt gun and a sensible AR in his cabinet.

----------


## Spudattack

Tactical AR | Trade Me

An AR for you boys!

----------


## gimp

> iv never got the idea of quick release, are your guys scopes likely to catch on fire?


I like being able to remove mine to use my flippyuppy irons if I want to.

----------


## turner nz

What brand of irons gimp? Find them good? 

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## turner nz

Also pulled my barrel off yesterday had to make a reciever block to do so out of timber worked really well, now looking at a daniel defence .625 barrel on gun stuff, can't get my gas block off tho too remove the free float barrel nut!? Might be easier to buy a new one for my new barrel?

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## compound

If the gas block is pinned then you realise the pins are tapered?

----------


## turner nz

Nah just two set scews only the gas tube had a tappered pin got that out fine but the block has some lok tite down the holes just stubborn as tried a rubber mallet and a piece of wood on the bench but no go, may have to give it a go again

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## compound

Last thing you want is the block rotating when it shouldnt so guess it will be on pretty good.

----------


## gimp

> What brand of irons gimp? Find them good? 
> 
> sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2


Troy. Yeah they work great. Shot wallabies on the run at 100+ m with them.

----------


## turner nz

troy battle sights ? dang there expensive but you get what you pay for... i'm keen on this barrel for a lightweight build, what you guys think ? AR15 barrel Daniel defense 5.56 | Trade Me

----------


## gimp

I think I want it instead but yeah it's a good barrel if you don't mind carbine gas/16"


I'd rather have middy and 16 or 14.5 and carbine

----------


## foxhound

> Troy. Yeah they work great. Shot wallabies on the run at 100+ m with them.


ref the troy micro sights,I have a burris pepr mount, how much room do you need to mount the rear sight does it fold down forward or backwards to clear the scope rear lens.
I have one spare slot on the rail behind the pepr mount. Cheers

----------


## gimp

I think it only needs 1 slot basically, and it folds down backwards. It's about the lowest profile folding rear I've seen.

How short is your eye relief on your scope that you have your mount that far back? 


You can see it in this humorous photo of forum member 'the kid'

----------


## foxhound

The scope is a leupold vx 1 last year model eye relief bout 3 1/2 inches could probably move the mount forward one more slot.

----------


## foxhound

just looked up specs eye relief 3.7 to 4.2''

----------


## gimp

> just looked up specs eye relief 3.7 to 4.2''


A2 looooong stock?

----------


## foxhound

> A2 looooong stock?


Correct, NEA 15, im happy with the setup, want to use it with irons from time to time at club shoots.

----------


## Happy

> Nah just two set scews only the gas tube had a tappered pin got that out fine but the block has some lok tite down the holes just stubborn as tried a rubber mallet and a piece of wood on the bench but no go, may have to give it a go again
> 
> sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2


Only win with loctite apply heat do you have a map gas bottle . 60 to 70 degrees makes most go spongy so you can remove it some needs heap more heat

----------


## Scouser

> I think I want it instead but yeah it's a good barrel if you don't mind carbine gas/16"
> 
> 
> I'd rather have middy and 16 or 14.5 and carbine


Hey, gimp, ive got the NEA 18" DMR, do you recon I can get by without an adjustable gas block when using an overbarrel suppressor?.....really dont want to fuck around if I dont have too.......

----------


## Bill999

of corse you can get away without having an adjusty gas block. It just may not be plesant. 
my 16 inch middy RRA spat a bit of gas in my eye when I suppressed it, so I poor man gass bustered it
gold ever since, 

I dont know if ill ever bother with an adjustable gas block because currently it works,

----------


## Bill999

have you run a bead of hitemp silicone between the top of your charging handle seats to the upper tussock? 
highly recomend doing it if that gas in the face happens, best thing I ever done to my AR

----------


## Grue

Fitted a AR Gas Vent in place of forward assist. Expells all excess gas to the side of the gun. Never had anything back through the charging handle when suppressed.

I don't miss the forward assist - it's not a fighting rifle, so who wants to force a round into the chamber if it doesn't want to go? And closing quietly when hunting - just pushing the bolt forward with your thumb in that little bolt recess is more than enough to lock it in.

----------


## gimp

I use the forward assist to ensure the bolt is in battery after a press check. I wonder if you could have a gas vent and a functional FA

----------


## Grue

Last i heard they were working on a Gas Vent that would also keep the function of a FA, but no news on them when I just looked. 

Spose if you had the right tools, might be worth trying drilling out a FA and trying to make your own... but that's a bit beyond my tech skills  :Have A Nice Day: 

Throws out a surprising amount of flith: AR Gas Vent - YouTube

----------


## turner nz

picked up a Daniel defense 16inch CHF 1/7 pencil barrel for my AR its carbine gas but hey, it will suffice for the mean time. now to sell that bull barrel...

----------


## Bill999

what did you end up paying?

Im keen to thin my barrel down but Id say that a pencil middy would be a better move. then atleast i have 2 barrels

----------


## turner nz

560 with gas block, everyone else is asking that kinda money for no name barrels so i think it was a fair buy

i bought mine off gunstuff but i think this is the same guy, same barrel anyway 

http://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hunt...-561250608.htm

----------


## madjon_

And the hair could take a hammering that close :Grin:

----------


## dogmatix

Okay, so I should leave my A2 stock on then?
As haven't bought adjustable gas block yet, everyone is sold out (Waiting on a JP steel low profile one from Brownells).

----------


## Bill999

> My NEA did not fit the bits it came with. The hand grip hand two decidedly non factory looking galvanised washers as packers to try and get the handgrip tight, but it was still loose. The bolt on the air soft grip it came with was too long. New grip and a shortened bolt and its sweet. 
> 
> I can fault some of the bits attached to my NEA but I can't fault the rifle overall. 300 rounds no stoppages now. It's 2K for the rifle but you definitely need the $330 Timney. Then it's a different gun. The forend is ugly as sin, but functional. A2 stock is good if your a grown up.
> Shoots an honest 1-1.5" at 100m
> 
> Offhand, leaves all my other guns for dead.


Im guessing you dont own a shotgun or a sako then

----------


## Bill999

I must need more practice with my ar then, its going to take alot to catch up to my sako

----------


## 40bung

Yeah my ar does 1.5 inch groups at 200m with a 4 power yellow triangle reticle scope. Shit of a thing really. Point, did I mention how it points? Oh terrible Muriel, I'd be much better of with a farmers bolt gun.  :Wink: 
Using TT2 on my mobele

----------


## turner nz

what scope mounts do you guys run and are you happy with em ?

----------


## Bill999

RRA cantilever, yup happy. solid, but abit agricultural. not planning to change it any time soon tho

----------


## turner nz

nice thanks bill, yeah i'm trying to decide on what one to order. quiet like the vortex optics mount Vortex 30mm Cantilever Riflescope Ring Mount for AR-15 FREE S&H CM-203, CM-202. Vortex AR15 Accessories.

----------


## cambo

What slings are best to use on a hunting AR?  Side mounted?

----------


## cambo

> have you run a bead of hitemp silicone between the top of your charging handle seats to the upper tussock? 
> highly recomend doing it if that gas in the face happens, best thing I ever done to my AR


Found the link to your suggestion Bill. Bloody easy to do and seems to be very effective from all reports.
Putting it here for others to see.
Suppressor use on an AR and Charging Handles - AR15.Com Archive

----------


## gimp

> What slings are best to use on a hunting AR?  Side mounted?


I like an easily adjustable simple 2-point, mounted as far forward on the side of the handguard as possible. Eg the proctor gun sling. 

3-points are too complicated for no real function gain, single points don't give enough control when carrying any distance 

I find a 2-point is useful for support, take a loop of it around the left wrist and brace left hand against something like a tree or rock or car or etc, them you can really lean into it, very stable. Will show what I mean in a video sometime. Works really well.

----------


## cambo

Cheers Gimp.

----------


## Beavis

V-TAC QUICK ADJUST SLING | Brownells

My favourite sling

----------


## cambo

Found a post on ar15.com on how to make your own vtac sling.
Now if I can find the parts needed........ only thing I can't seem to find so far is a quick release cam buckle.

----------


## Beavis

I've got the padded sling. Carries nice.

----------


## cambo

Are these sling snap type fittings any good?


I see a lot of the slings available have these type of fittings.

----------


## gimp

They're known as Hk hooks or mash hooks, I made a simple sling with them and a length of webbing and 2 slide buckles, they work fine if you have something to hook them through on your rifle

----------


## Spanners

I have a bunch of slings with QD, HKs, single, double point etc
Let me see if I can find them and will dig them out for some pics etc

Cheap cheaps  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Digit

We have Promag 1 point and 2 point, Troy 1 point and 2 point slings arriving tomorrow.

----------


## muzr257

you will need the gas buster on your rifle Cambo - its very quiet but gassy!

----------


## cambo

Cheers for that Muzr......I'm sure you'll show me  :Wink:

----------


## Beavis

I don't like the H&K hooks cuz it's another thing to make noise while stalking. I find the QD swivels can be cunty at times when they move around. Best thing IMO is to have the sling looped around a solid mount on the handguard and on the stock itself or on a buttstock adapter if you run an A2. Down side is you loose the QD function if that matters to you. Doesn't to me.

----------


## cambo

Cheers for that Beavis. Those are good point to think about.
Not really worried about QD as once the sling is on, it'll probably stay there.
My R15 only has std QD mounts. 2 on the hand guard and 1 in the stock.
Looking at other ways to sling it as I quite like the side mounted idea.

----------


## Bill999

> Found the link to your suggestion Bill. Bloody easy to do and seems to be very effective from all reports.
> Putting it here for others to see.
> Suppressor use on an AR and Charging Handles - AR15.Com Archive


Honestly It is worth the effort. Just take your time and do it nicely then you wont even notice it there. I used grey silicone hitemp and it looks like its ment to be there

----------


## Happy

Quick question 30 round mags . By law is that an E cat item or can you own them in NZ? I don't have any by the way but have been offered some

----------


## mikee

> Quick question 30 round mags . By law is that an E cat item or can you own them in NZ? I don't have any by the way but have been offered some


I believe if you have an A cat AR or other semi and you also have E mags in your possession for the same gun you have a problem if boy in blue arrive. 
Just get both endorsements (like me) then they can all live in the same safe happily ever after according to my AO, I don't need to store them separately.

----------


## Happy

> I believe if you have an A cat AR or other semi and you also have E mags in your possession for the same gun you have a problem if boy in blue arrive. 
> Just get both endorsements (like me) then they can all live in the same safe happily ever after according to my AO, I don't need to store them separately.


Thank you going thru the process will grab them when fully out the other side Cheers

----------


## Bill999

its also illegal to have that 30 shot mag in a A-cat weapon. regardless of your licence FYI

----------


## mikee

> its also illegal to have that 30 shot mag in a A-cat weapon. regardless of your licence FYI


That is 100% correct, They can be stored together if you have same model rifle on E but YOU CAN NEVER FIT A MAG WHICH CONTAINS OR APPEARS TO CONTAIN MORE THAN 7 ROUNDS to ANY A cat firearm

----------


## Happy

> That is 100% correct, They can be stored together if you have same model rifle on E but YOU CAN NEVER FIT A MAG WHICH CONTAINS OR APPEARS TO CONTAIN MORE THAN 7 ROUNDS to ANY A cat firearm


So if I have this right : Once you have E Cat licence to own E Cat firearm and if you wish to obtain and use 30 rnd mags youd have to tell AO that you want your "A" Cat to become an E cat so then you can lawfully own / use them ?
But then what if you havee another AR thats "A"...Confusing eh ?
Thats if they dont all become E Cat when things settled anyway I suppose..

----------


## dogmatix

> So if I have this right : Once you have E Cat licence to own E Cat firearm and if you wish to obtain and use 30 rnd mags youd have to tell AO that you want your "A" Cat to become an E cat so then you can lawfully own / use them ?
> But then what if you havee another AR thats "A"...Confusing eh ?
> Thats if they dont all become E Cat when things settled anyway I suppose..


Not quite, you can't change an A-Cat firearm to become an E-Cat, except those ones from the thumbhole stock saga easy E-Cat endorsement.

----------


## Spanners

> Not quite, you can't change an A-Cat firearm to become an E-Cat.


Not quite... depends on who you know and if they will do it without handin

----------


## dogmatix

I stand corrected.

----------


## Spanners

> I stand corrected.


My AO wont do it, but I know of one that does regularly

----------


## Bill999

i have been told it is just a form. why would they not? its another tracked firearm - win for nz police one would think

----------


## foxhound

Going to be interesting times, what are they going to do about all the A cat ar,s i wonder. Im in the process of getting my E, will wait till the AO comes around to check my safe. And will quiz him, about my a cat ar, do i just wait till HQ deem them all E cat, or try and put it onto E?
Are you allowed to store A cat rifles with E cat rifles in the same safe tho?

----------


## Gillie

Not mine, but my partner certainly enjoyed shooting a jungle lane event with it




... sorry but on advice, photos removed... showing responsible use of firearms in an enjoyable and safe environment is not worth starting an arguement over  :Thumbsup:  No, i have not removed them from everywhere.

----------


## foxhound

Remember doing jungle lane in waiouru with an SLR and no bloody muffs, GREAT dont worry about the pop up target being behind the tree just shoot thru the bloody tree Private .

----------


## cambo

> you will need the gas buster on your rifle Cambo - its very quiet but gassy!



I have the perfect stuff to use......Genuine Toyota FIPG, black, hi temp + it's free  :Have A Nice Day: 

Let me know if you need a tube Muzr - for research purposes of course  :Wink:

----------


## keen fella

> I have the perfect stuff to use......Genuine Toyota FIPG, black, hi temp + it's free 
> 
> Let me know if you need a tube Muzr - for research purposes of course


Might let you practice on your AR and once you have it perfected you can do mine???

----------


## Spanners

> i have been told it is just a form. why would they not? its another tracked firearm - win for nz police one would think


'Policy' of handins

I'm trying to not be political as thats not our game, so will leave it there  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> Going to be interesting times, what are they going to do about all the A cat ar,s i wonder. Im in the process of getting my E, will wait till the AO comes around to check my safe. And will quiz him, about my a cat ar, do i just wait till HQ deem them all E cat, or try and put it onto E?
> Are you allowed to store A cat rifles with E cat rifles in the same safe tho?


I asked this question many moons ago and my local AO at the time said "why would that be a problem as the requirements for "E" storage are more stringent and my "A" would be store in a much safer place then just the "lockable cupboard" a cat requirements at the time. He said just store the mags separate which is what i do.

----------


## cambo

> Might let you practice on your AR and once you have it perfected you can do mine???


I was hoping to use yours as the practice...... :ORLY:

----------


## cambo

> We have Promag 1 point and 2 point, Troy 1 point and 2 point slings arriving tomorrow.


More info please Digit.....  :Wink:

----------


## turner nz

so i got my new Daniel defense .625 pencil barrel today CHF 16 inch 1/7 carbine gas would have preferred mid but hey cant have everything, DD weighs 1.6 lb Bare and the CMMG barrel with gas block and free float ring i might add which came off it weighs 3.3 lb so errr big difference  :Grin:

----------


## gimp

Nice. I'm getting one once the panic in the US dies down.

----------


## compound

When Obama's term finishes? The panic started after he was elected first time round.

----------


## gimp

The current panic sparked by the Sandy Hook shootings


It was crazy during the first Obamanoia as well but it died down until recently, stuff was available and reasonably priced. I should've ordered what I wanted last year but I never got around to it and now nothing is in stock anywhere.

----------


## Grue

> The current panic sparked by the Sandy Hook shootings
> 
> 
> It was crazy during the first Obamanoia as well but it died down until recently, stuff was available and reasonably priced. I should've ordered what I wanted last year but I never got around to it and now nothing is in stock anywhere.


+1 Had everything in cart on Brownells too... but thought, meh, I'll put it off for another week. And what do you know.... BAM! Everything out of stock  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## dogmatix

> +1 Had everything in cart on Brownells too... but thought, meh, I'll put it off for another week. And what do you know.... BAM! Everything out of stock


Same here.  :Yuush:

----------


## Beavis

I got an Aero Precision stripped upper for $US89 before the panic started. I see them listed on trade me for $800. AR Upper Receiver | Trade Me gotta be a wind up

----------


## mikee

Well I have now got everything except the stripped DS Arms Uppers I have been waiting on since April last year. Have absolutely everything else tho.

----------


## dogmatix

Does anyone put gaffer tape or foam on their brass deflector?
Or am I just being anal and treating the rifle like a safe queen?

----------


## compound

Yes I did but only because it was dinging the brass at that load. Now it is run in it doesnt kiss the deflector anymore

----------


## Grue

Same... to protect the brass, not the rifle. 

Those black velcro stick on patches are good.

----------


## cambo

> Might let you practice on your AR and once you have it perfected you can do mine???


Done the gas buster mod to mine yesterday Al.....Bring yours round and I'll do your's too. Promise I wont stuff it up much  :Psmiley:

----------


## keen fella

Don't think I need it yet mate as not using a suppressor, however do you want some ammo to try out?  could drop it over tonight?

----------


## Bill999

Ill just casually slot this in here

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?...=0&output=html

Weights of different parts Ar15

----------


## cambo

Got to try out my toy this weekend just been. Just hit a few targets.
Found the 5rnd mag doesn't like 5rnds. Only feeds if 3rnds are in it WTF??

So after speaking to my tame AR specialist, I removed the spring from the mag and cut 8 complete loops off the spring.
Now it feeds perfectly and can take 7rnds  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dan

> I removed the spring from the mag and cut 8 complete loops off the spring.
> Now it feeds perfectly and can take 7rnds


I did that with the one my R15 came with too, but I cut off too much and then it could take 10 haha... So I jammed a piece of plywood in there and now it's perfect, if a little hori

----------


## dogmatix

I use the Schmeisser mags, perfectly feed 7 from the go.  :Wink:

----------


## cambo

Has anyone had experience with the Magpul form Aliexpress?
Is it genuine? or airsoft ripoff crap?

These are like US$56 in the USofA...
Magpul MS4 Dual QD Multi Mission Sling(QD MS BK) on Aliexpress.com

And these aren't even released yet in the US.....
Magpul RSA QD Rail Sling Attachment Mount free shipping-in Hunting Gun Accessories from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com

And this Troy mount seems too cheap as well...
Magpul RSA QD Rail Sling Attachment Mount free shipping-in Hunting Gun Accessories from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com

----------


## gimp

Knockoff

----------


## cambo

Yeah that's what I thought.

Those RSA QD attachments haven't even been released in the US. 
Supposed to be available March so hopefully they'll be out very soon.

----------


## gimp

Weighed my AR

3.88kg

Forged upper/lower
M16 BCG
Carbine ACE stock
Troy Vtac Alpha 279mm
Troy Flippy Uppy Sights
TA31RCO ACOG
Waitaki Suppressor
368mm M4A1 stainless barrel
Loaded with 7rd mag

----------


## Bill999

yet yesterday you were saying "lets not use inches of anything ever again" 
jeez.

----------


## gimp

> yet yesterday you were saying "lets not use inches of anything ever again" 
> jeez.


I don't know what you mean?

----------


## Bill999

that was allmost like magic

----------


## Happy

> yet yesterday you were saying "lets not use inches of anything ever again" 
> jeez.


Was waiting to see how long that took Bill.. 368mm barrell dont sound the same though   :Grin:

----------


## gimp

No-one advertises their products in Millimetres. I'm going to email Troy.

----------


## turner nz

how about knock off mag extensions ? i mean all it does is extend the mag how hard can it be to make that ? who cares if its genuine or not ? looks rubber sure that not right....3pcs/lot Magpul PTS NATO 5.56 Mag Clip black free shipping-in Other Sports & Entertainment Products from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com

----------


## gimp

Yeah probably fine

Get the ranger plates instead, they're better.

----------


## turner nz

yeah just realized how to hell is that gunna work as the mags seated right up in the mag well ,that why it looked so wrong

----------


## turner nz

wholesale 10pcs/lot MAGPUL PMAG Ranger Floorplate 5.56 NATO Black (MAG212 BLK)free shipping free shippin-in Hunting Gun Accessories from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com why wouldn't you order 10 ?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

> wholesale 10pcs/lot MAGPUL PMAG Ranger Floorplate 5.56 NATO Black (MAG212 BLK)free shipping free shippin-in Hunting Gun Accessories from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com why wouldn't you order 10 ?


Because those only fit PMAGs. You want normal ranger plates, not ones for PMAGS

----------


## turner nz

oh right...... OK thrid time lucky!  Magpul Ranger Floorplate Floor Plate for M4 M16 Carbine-in Hunting Gun Accessories from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com

----------


## Digit

FWIW we do a pack of 3 genuine ranger plates for $NZ39.90. It may actually be cheaper to buy right here in NZ the genuine item - not PTS. Im guessing that these are probably not even genine PTS.

----------


## Bill999

is there anywhere in NZ I can get a plain jayne upper? 
black to match would be ideal
Looking In my draw of pieces I basically have everything else that I need to assemble an upper, so really why not?

----------


## scaggly

> is there anywhere in NZ I can get a plain jayne upper? 
> black to match would be ideal
> Looking In my draw of pieces I basically have everything else that I need to assemble an upper, so really why not?


Billet Upper Receiver [NEA15Upper] - $399.90 : NZAR15.COM, Home of the sporting Semi Auto 
Here's one option. Not a yank name brand, but good luck finding anything made in the US at moment.

----------


## Digit

Weve sold out on the NEAs.

----------


## NBA

Hi All,

Im in the market for an AR. 308. Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where I can purchase one from. Is it cheaper to get from overseas? If so what websites? I realise alot of the suppliers are on back order. Do Brownells only sell parts and not complete setups? I have been looking at the DPMS Lite Hunter. Any Good?

----------


## Beavis

Brownells sells DPMS uppers, when they are in stock. Last time I looked they had bare uppers with forward assist and dust cover in stock for $125 (no barrel). You have to spend serious money to get a top tier AR10 type rifle (KAC, LMT, La Rue, Colt etc). From what I have read the factory DPMS LR guns seem to have a better reputation than the AR15's they make. Probably because most people buy them cuz they're cheaper and don't shoot them hard enough to fail. The RRA ones seem to be decent, getting spare mags might be problematic though. And RRA make heavy ass guns too. The Remington R25's are rebadged DPMS LR308's. I've had a burn on one, massive gun, nice to shoot though.

----------


## Bill999

i did look at what digit had, but yea out of stock and grey, not black like my lower.

----------


## Towely

Rock river make a really nice AR10, you could try putting your money there. Dont get me started on "top tier" and all that bullshit. Rock river uses its own unique reciever thread and barrel nut so changing out your handguard isnt like changing out an AR15 one, you will have to hunt around for one made for a Lar-8. DPMS is becoming the accepted pattern for what makes an AR10 though, so keep in mind that you cant just swap parts around from one brand of AR10 to another like an AR15. Alot of stuff will swap out but you have to be careful.
The Lar-8 has the best bolt release in the business, if the AR15 was going to be revamped it would incorporate this design. The Lar's also use both metric and inch FAL mags which you will find more of over here than AR10 pattern mags thanks in part to the number of SLR's in circulation.
Yes they are quite a heavy piece of gear, even the carbines weigh in on the chunky side but they are a pleasure to shoot. The weight seems to be in the thickness of the revievers and the bolt is farking insanely heavy! The two stage trigger isnt bad although it isnt good either, but thats just my opinion.

----------


## turner nz

Bet they ain't cheap either....

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Beavis

RRA had to start making their own mags for the LAR -8, cuz most of the FAL/SLR mags floating around wouldn't work with the rifle.

----------


## Towely

> RRA had to start making their own mags for the LAR -8, cuz most of the FAL/SLR mags floating around wouldn't work with the rifle.


That was early on in the peace beavis. That issue seems to have been resolved if you take everything you read in yank forums as gospel. Ive tried 15-20 different metric and inch mags from used to abused to wont function in an SLR and still havnt had a malfunction from the Lar, but thats just my experience. Some other guys i know with various versions of the same gun seem to like theirs also and havnt had any troubles either. Ive seen more than a few AR15's having trouble in the past. Interesting to note though, i obtained some polymer Lar mags from a friend brand new and there was a note in the bag saying something along the lines of "due to ever changing design techniques you may have to file off this piece here and here so mag will work in your rifle blah blah blah..." Well the mags wont fit in the rifle without running a file over them so i guess its just easier to stick with the old fashioned steel FAL jobbys that are floating around.

To get one you will be looking at about $2500 if you are really lucky or anything out to $4000 if you are really unlucky.

----------


## Beavis

I haven't followed the issue in a while. I believe Armalite makes some AR10's that run off of M14 mags. Seen them advertised here around the $2200 mark. CMMG also make lowers that run off G3 mags, for DPMS uppers.

----------


## turner nz

can you import AR magazines on an import permit ? is there a restriction on what you can order or import permits or basically put it down and hope it gets approved ?

----------


## Glu

I herd there are some DPMS 308 oracles  about 2-3 weeks away

----------


## dogmatix

> can you import AR magazines on an import permit ? is there a restriction on what you can order or import permits or basically put it down and hope it gets approved ?


If you mean AR15 mags, good luck actually finding some in the USA!  :Grin:

----------


## Spanners

> If you mean AR15 mags, good luck actually finding some in the USA!


My guy in Texas wants to buy ALL the new 30rders I have for $80us ea as thats the going price at the mo where he is  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300winmag

Imagine having a couple of presses punching out magazine parts and a small assembly line, you'd make a killing at the moment.

----------


## gimp

> My guy in Texas wants to buy ALL the new 30rders I have for $80us ea as thats the going price at the mo where he is



He lives near a lot of people that don't have the internet?

----------


## turner nz

Israel makes ar mags too, might be worth looking into.

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## NZShoota

> That was early on in the peace beavis. That issue seems to have been resolved if you take everything you read in yank forums as gospel. Ive tried 15-20 different metric and inch mags from used to abused to wont function in an SLR and still havnt had a malfunction from the Lar, but thats just my experience. Some other guys i know with various versions of the same gun seem to like theirs also and havnt had any troubles either. Ive seen more than a few AR15's having trouble in the past. Interesting to note though, i obtained some polymer Lar mags from a friend brand new and there was a note in the bag saying something along the lines of "due to ever changing design techniques you may have to file off this piece here and here so mag will work in your rifle blah blah blah..." Well the mags wont fit in the rifle without running a file over them so i guess its just easier to stick with the old fashioned steel FAL jobbys that are floating around.
> 
> To get one you will be looking at about $2500 if you are really lucky or anything out to $4000 if you are really unlucky.


The factory steel mag (FN FAL pattern) that came with my LAR-8 would consistanly double feed rounds. Importer gave me another try and same thing happened. Used an SLR mag and problem solved. Also swapped a SLR follower into the factory mag and this also fixed the problem.

----------


## Happy

Quick question : BVAC.223 55Gr ammo. Remanufactured brass case OK for my AR or would you steer away from it ? Bought it without realising it was reman.. Doh ..

----------


## dogmatix

> Quick question : BVAC.223 55Gr ammo. Remanufactured brass case OK for my AR or would you steer away from it ? Bought it without realising it was reman.. Doh ..


Its good stuff, mainly LC 09 brass. 
Fire away with it to your hearts content.

----------


## Bill999

pick up the brass too, lake city brass is ok stuff

----------


## Happy

Roger and Roger. I saw that in my book no warrantee if using reman ammo so thought Id check. Cheers.. Not that Id be able to get said awarantee any how Id say but 
do not want to damage anything..

----------


## Bill999

I think thats just to cover dumasses overloading their handloads then trying to claim when it goes bang

----------


## Happy

I have two quick release mounts on scopes   One is Burriss AR 332 QR the other VX3  4.5 x 14 or something . Both on my AR.Me and 30calterry put the VX high mount off my AR on his new Rem700R to check we were gonna keep it ha ha max turns adjustment off one piece mount cos straight off my AR and we got groups that said keep this gun . So then put it back on my AR  tonight and three people shot a 40 mm disc at 100 mtrs three times each and so after that THIS says man there are some accurate ARs out there and I have one of them 12mm plate hit from 100 mtrs exactly in the same hole drilled a hole right through and that was the 12 year old he he PS three shots at 100 with this AR = 2 holes no matter what you do. Then we walked down mates farm and had around 50 ducks fly a couple mtrs above us to go in his pond. Life is in order to night.

----------


## veitnamcam

Thought these things were spos to be utterly reliable, since venturing into these threads all seem to read about its bits not fitting or being "crap" gas problems feed problems etc etc etc.

So are military style semis actually as reliable as an axe or a temperamental bitch, serious question.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Thought these things were spos to be utterly reliable, since venturing into these threads all seem to read about its bits not fitting or being "crap" gas problems feed problems etc etc etc.
> 
> So are military style semis actually as reliable as an axe or a temperamental bitch, serious question.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


They are generally very reliable with quality ammo. 

Having said that I have seen a few choke at 3 gun matches  and it always has been caused by dodgy reloads or  magazine problems. 

AR's are really Mecano for Big Boys

----------


## dogmatix

Mine has only misfed once, when a mate didn't let go of the charging handle, he tried to ride it home.
No jams, no gas issues and no ill fitting parts, as I got a decent quality make straight up.

----------


## Scouser

Same, buy a 'good one' and dont fuck around with it.....because its 'modular', guys just have to play around........does what it says on the box.....no issues with mine....get ready for the shitstorm!!!!!!!

----------


## Happy

> Thought these things were spos to be utterly reliable, since venturing into these threads all seem to read about its bits not fitting or being "crap" gas problems feed problems etc etc etc.
> 
> So are military style semis actually as reliable as an axe or a temperamental bitch, serious question.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Like the others say. Use it, dont fuc with it too much. Get a reasonably good one from the start (Plenty of guys on here will tell you what not to buy) and you ll 
come back and say man that is an awesome firearm to have. Scarey accurate and so easy to shoot.. Go on buy one or borrow one and have a play..
I have not altered anything on mine so dont have any reliability issues but I reckon if you use good parts it wouldnt matter any how.

----------


## Grue

Started getting jams one day trying out reloads... bolt would come forward after firing and jam on the next live case. Turns out was as simple as me making my OAL too long for the magazine and they weren't stacking nicely. Smooth as a greased up ferret after figured that out.

Only other problem I've seen with someone else is they were overly gentle putting the magazine in, and it wasn't locking into place properly. Of course trying to chamber a round didn't go very well. Told him to stop treating her like a first date and treat her a bit rough, and away he goes. 

So yeah, it it goes wrong, it's usually cos of the user, not he gun  :Have A Nice Day:  Bound to be someone near you that wants to show off their toy and give you a go?

----------


## veitnamcam

So its like buy a Sako and just shoot it then.
What's a good brand then?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Happy

> So its like buy a Sako and just shoot it then.
> What's a good brand then?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


OOppsy wrong question now the fun will start.. HA HA Mine is STI blimmin expensive but heaps of extras like suppressed, after market trigger and so on.
Bought first one I handled just cos it looked and felt good and got away with it...
Spanners put a list up in the AR thread which was pretty helpful I thought..
Get a nice light one with shortish barrell..

----------


## mikee

> So its like buy a Sako and just shoot it then.
> What's a good brand then?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


You are welcome to have a try with any of mine if you like. 
Have a 16 inch suppressed and a 20 inch comp'ed

----------


## gimp

> So its like buy a Sako and just shoot it then.
> What's a good brand then?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


When you say "military style" that's sort of meaningless as far as quality/function/anything. You could say "mil-spec" which has more meaning. Most of the ARs we see here aren't made to mil-spec. Doesn't necessarily mean they're not functional. Mil-spec isn't "the best spec" but it is at least specifications which are solid and reliable, and not "whatever random shit olympic arms puts out this week"

Good brand is a can of worms, just google "<x brand> problems" before buying anything. People love to say that a lot of the parts come from the same basic manufacturers which is true at some level but there are varying levels of QC in assembly as well as value and level of features.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers Mike, will have to do that one day.
I had a bit of a squirt with a styer once but that's all I have ever had to do with one.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Beavis

Most will do what you want just fine, even a Norinco. Some are put together really nice, look and feel high quality and shoot well (RRA for example) but not up to scratch for serious use (serious meaning shooting at people who shoot back at you). Some are built as close as possible to "mil spec", which generally means good to go for "serious" use, and will do everything else fine as well. Only time I've seen AR's choking is when people fuck around with the gas system, use shitty mags and ammo, or an improperly installed gas key, lack of lube etc. Not rocket science to keep one running.

----------


## gimp

Awful mags are common in NZ since we have to use gimped off-brand 5 rounders and shit

----------


## Beavis

It would be nice if we could use pinned P mags. But they're not allowed to resemble a banana. Actually Magpul now make a 10 round P mag with limiters available. By the time they get round to actually making them, it probably won't matter.

----------


## mikee

> Cheers Mike, will have to do that one day.
> I had a bit of a squirt with a styer once but that's all I have ever had to do with one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


No worries, I have 2 already and a couple more in bits, just waiting for the last bits and will be good to go. Maybe we should go rabbit shooting with them :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Hmm need to sort somewhere for bunnys. Where i would usually go has been cleaned out pretty much

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

> It would be nice if we could use pinned P mags. But they're not allowed to resemble a banana. Actually Magpul now make a 10 round P mag with limiters available. By the time they get round to actually making them, it probably won't matter.


I think the 10 round ones are actually hitting the market about now

----------


## Spanners

The biggest issue with ARs is ammo and the simple fact that 99.9% of people don't know how to setup an AR for a non standard mil loading. 

I'll go into it in depth at some stage when I have time.

----------


## Grue

MidwestPX.com

5 and 10 round Pmags.... Got a few of the 5's and they're great. Really solid - can't go back to my factory RRA magazine now.

Of course like the rest of the country... out of stock  :Sad:

----------


## steven

> That is 100% correct, They can be stored together if you have same model rifle on E but YOU CAN NEVER FIT A MAG WHICH CONTAINS OR APPEARS TO CONTAIN MORE THAN 7 ROUNDS to ANY A cat firearm


Actually any semi-auto A cat firearm above a 22LR, ie you are not limited to 7 for a bolt or lever action.

----------


## steven

Out of curiosity, anyone shoot service rifle?  Ie what would be a AR15 that would meet the rules?  I see a M16A2 with a rusty barrel, so I assume a new std (is there such a thing?) barrel is an easy and not too costly replacement?  Is it hard (or even possible) to get a C re-done as an E?

regards

----------


## bas

> Is it hard (or even possible) to get a C re-done as an E?


It used to be possible, lots of early M16s, FN FALs, G3s, M14s and MP44s were converted to semi-auto when they were first imported. Now its frowned upon and more a matter of who you know and slipping it through. Although there is nothing in the law about it and people do move pistols from C to B. But that is another matter with its own issues.

----------


## Haydendev

> The biggest issue with ARs is ammo and the simple fact that 99.9% of people don't know how to setup an AR for a non standard mil loading. 
> 
> *I'll go into it in depth at some stage when I have time*.


id be interested in having a read, when u get time to post.

----------


## ian21

Bolt action AR15

Does anyone in NZ sell anyhing like this ?

White Oak Armament | High Power Accessories | AR15 Flat Top Upper with Bolt Handle

----------


## 30calterry

been offerd a new ish remington r15 suppressed guy wants me to make him an offer , any ideas what they worth?

----------


## Beavis

I'd probably offer $1700 if it is in good nick, then go up to $1900 if you really really want it

----------


## 30calterry

> I'd probably offer $1700 if it is in good nick, then go up to $1900 if you really really want it


 thanks , after playn with mates ar think i will be selling  saiga , very impressed with accuracy his is an sti ,  parts etc seem way easier

----------


## hanse

So my 14.5" NEA, when I put my shiny new waitaki eng can on it this weekend instead of the god awful, cause a concussion, muzzle break that it shipped with, Is it going to be fine to use with standard gas system, ie non adjustable gas block? I will be getting an adjustie or doing that dodgy sounding silicon job in the near future, but I will be itching to try her out and don't want to fark anything. Also can anyone on here tell me what buffer spring the nea14.5 has in it? Thanks

----------


## gimp

It'll have a rifle buffer system (spring, tube, buffer) if it has the A2 stock


It should function fine, you might get some gas in your eyes

----------


## foxhound

Advice sort on a leupold mark ar, 3-9 x 40 p5, to mount on NEA-15 DMR, or just get a vx2 3-9 x 40 with the LR duplex. both similar money. Are they the same optics wise.?

----------


## Vapour

> So my 14.5" NEA, when I put my shiny new waitaki eng can on it this weekend instead of the god awful, cause a concussion, muzzle break that it shipped with, Is it going to be fine to use with standard gas system, ie non adjustable gas block? I will be getting an adjustie or doing that dodgy sounding silicon job in the near future, but I will be itching to try her out and don't want to fark anything. Also can anyone on here tell me what buffer spring the nea14.5 has in it? Thanks


I used mine with Waitaki can with no problems, but I still got an adjustable gas block

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hanse

Thanks, hopefully gas in the face wont be any worse than the back blast from the brake!! Im waiting on a custom made freefloat guard to suit the 14.5" should get it tomorrow il post some pics, length to suit the end of gas block and threaded onto  barrel nut, not clamped on to the spikey nut like the crappy NEA handguards. I wanted a plain jane tube handguard and couldn't find f-all online in-country, those Hogue ones are all rifle length and apparently wont like being cutdown either. end of a long story I bought barrel nut on TM and got an alloy tube machined up with flutes etc. Hi temp hardcote or anodised black and Hopefully itl be mint!

----------


## Spanners

Handguard like this?

----------


## hanse

Hi there, judging by your posts your somewhat of  an AR man, thanks for the reply.
Sort of like that, I have milled the flutes right out though. And its 265mm or roughly 10" long. That's like a DPMS one ay?

----------


## Spanners

Yeah it's just a off the shelf DPMS one
I have some other DPMS that have the slots milled out somewhere
These would be cool with the slots milled and save a few oz also

----------


## hanse

What sort of price for a around ten inch one? Just out of interest really, If the one I have coming is crap then il need another. Im stuck with local market as haven't yet gone down the import track. You obviously do a bit?

----------


## Spanners

Only have rifle and carbine 
Rifle is almost 13" long And carbine about 7.5"
You want a mid/spectre length

I have a 15" on my 3 gun rig. Just the brake pokes out  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hanse

well hopefully the custom one does the trick, find out tomorrow. I left it with the machinists artistic flair to decide how extreme the slotting is so could be quite neat. Cheers spanners.

----------


## Spanners

Post up some pics when done

I'm just in the process of documenting a bunch of uppers and weighing them out as reference. May as well while a bunch of different configs are here

----------


## 6MMBR

Can anyone advise if the evolution stock will fit a AR15

----------


## gimp

Won't be able to work the charging handle, cheek piece is in the way, at least when it's that high. Otherwise it's just a matter of what length tube it is - selecting either carbine or rifle buffer/spring - and whether the internal dimensions allow a buffer/spring/BCG to work in it. And you'd need an endplate to retain your takedown pin detent/spring. It also weighs a hilarious amount.

----------


## Bernie

Just  a question , I gave my Wyndham a good clean after last outing. 1st couple of shots were  a little high ( a had good shooting position and site picture ) then after fouling barrell dead on ,this time when I got home I just bore snaked it no cleaner, my question is how many shots do guys put thro  till a major scrub out(clean or check action after most outings)

----------


## Beavis

I go after heaps, like hundreds of rounds

----------


## Beavis

I'm not really anal about holding pin point precision though, never noticed a diminish in practical accuracy

----------


## Bernie

Yeah I should have aimed at body instead of head but head shots are spectacular for an audience   :Thumbsup:

----------


## hanse

Does anybody have an adjustable gas block that they would like to part with? Or is a JP one on TM for $150 all good? also thinking of getting one of those captured buffer springs to eliminate the noisy action sound on firing, thoughts, advice?? I have already been hosed on a recoil buffer, turned out it is a direct replacement for the one from factory!! reduces felt recoil yeah right!! as opposed to having a rock in there maybe. Im hoping that degassing it a bit shall cure all my probs though.

----------


## mikee

$150 off tarde me is a reasonable buy. If you don't want to mess around with customs. I have had a couple of jp's on my guns since new (nearly 10 years0 and they make a big difference. I don't care about the sproiing noise. After a while you won't even notice it!!!!!!!

----------


## Spanners

Clean it when the accuracy falls off
Wipe the upper and bolt down with a oily rag in about 5 secs - job done

----------


## hanse

Thanks Mikee, haha yeah I have been told that the sproing lets you know that its doing what its meant to! just never heard it before I put the can on it so its sort of off putting. think the buffer is bottoming out quite hard which is the worse thing, gas block will get it though.

----------


## gimp

Get a H2 buffer



E: don't, you don't have a carbine buffer system, whoops


fuck rifle length buffer systems

----------


## Beavis

Rub some chassis grease on the buffer spring if the sound bothers you

----------


## Spanners

DIY poormans _adj_ gas block - braze up the barrel end of the gas tube and drill out in small increments at a time until you get your gas flow required.

To put the AR load development post I was going to do into a simple paragraph..
An AR is no different to a bolt gun in regards to load development - OTHER than having to make the gun run on waste gas
1st you need a load. Remove the gas tube and turn the block 90 deg or slide it forward a bit to block it off.
Do your load development, find the load the gun likes via normal methods.
Once you have a load, THEN make the gun run around it
DONT tweak a load so the gun gasses correctly
Reassemble gas system and test - you will 95+% of the time have to work the gas backwards.
You dont need much gas to make an AR cycle - IMO if you are under gassed - look elsewhere in the gun not at the ammo (providing its close to 'normal' loading)
A Wildcat is against the norm - if it is something oddball the powder speeds may need to be looked at but anything remotely normal is generally a walk in the park

----------


## steven

This is sort of funny if it wasnt so awful, I hope none have made it to NZ,

GunLab looks at the Vulcan V15 AR18 hybrid - YouTube

----------


## Spanners

I was sick in my mouth a bit...  :Sick:

----------


## hanse

So you cant get a heavier spring for a rifle length buffer?

----------


## Spanners

Yes you can.

Speaking of buffers - I totally ignored them in my above post as its my opinion that a standard buffer works fine in 99.9% of cases.

----------


## Vapour

> Does anybody have an adjustable gas block that they would like to part with? Or is a JP one on TM for $150 all good? also thinking of getting one of those captured buffer springs to eliminate the noisy action sound on firing, thoughts, advice?? I have already been hosed on a recoil buffer, turned out it is a direct replacement for the one from factory!! reduces felt recoil yeah right!! as opposed to having a rock in there maybe. Im hoping that degassing it a bit shall cure all my probs though.


I recently ordered a PRI adj gas block off Brownells and I had no customs issues, or you can try Spanners mod
AR-15 ADJUSTABLE LOW-PROFILE GAS BLOCK | Brownells

----------


## Nibblet

> This is sort of funny if it wasnt so awful, I hope none have made it to NZ,
> 
> GunLab looks at the Vulcan V15 AR18 hybrid - YouTube


That was one of the better youtube clips I have watched in a while. A must buy  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Col.Whiplash

Got me a new NEA. The trigger feel would be similar to a Chinese SKS left in the Egyptian desert for 10 years.
Any cheap options for a after market replacement - two stage or crisp single?
(Can't be bothered stoning it as it is a single stage with a lot of travel)

----------


## Spanners

> Got me a new NEA. The trigger feel would be similar to a Chinese SKS left in the Egyptian desert for 10 years.
> Any cheap options for a after market replacement - two stage or crisp single?
> (Can't be bothered stoning it as it is a single stage with a lot of travel)


You got a good one then  :Grin: 
Timney is a good cheap available drop in

----------


## scaggly

You could try some of the yellow jp springs. They lighten the trigger pull quite a lot. 

Some people have smoothed the stock trigger out by judicious application of lube and dry-firing.  Might be cheaper than a $400 trigger.... If you do go the new trigger route, the RRA match triggers are only about $120US and might be an option.  I really like the one I have.  

One other option if you are a real cheap bastard like me, is to order a single stage dpms fcg kit. I have one in my cheapie ar.  Only cost me about $50 plus shipping from brownells.

----------


## Spanners

JP yellow make the pull lighter, they don't make the 2 pieces of 2" concrete rubbed together feeling go away
I have a jig coming to do AR std triggers. Will see how it goes 
The RRA 2 stage IS a nice trigger for the money... It's basically 2 stage of what I hope to be able to do

----------


## scaggly

I still have one of the very earliest NEA triggers lurking in the parts box.  If you ever decide you want to put your jig to it's ultimate test just let me know.  If it can fix that trigger, it can fix anything anyone else can throw at it!

----------


## Beavis

It would be nice if the standard AR trigger parts were properly hardened, rather than case hardened, so you could have at it with a stone and file.

----------


## Spanners

> It would be nice if the standard AR trigger parts were properly hardened, rather than case hardened, so you could have at it with a stone and file.


If they were just case hardened then the sear surfaces would be well through any hardening when they are machined. 
The sear wouldn't be nice and shiny either
The sear has been machined post hardening whatever the hardening extent is
They are a lot harder in the centre than most people believe. 
Somewhere there is an article that puts most of these myths to bed by hardness testing of a sectioned trigger

The issues with GI spec triggers are:
Sear angle
Sear alignment
Sear engagement
These can be overcome or more-so  turn a military spec trigger into a nice bench or target trigger  with a jig with the proper geometry setup and a couple more tricks. 


I've had some nice eg: DPMS; triggers and the next one out of the packet absolute rubbish - worst I've felt in a long time.

----------


## Col.Whiplash

Thanks chaps for the suggestions.
Timney would be nice but at 400 I think it suits higher end ar.
I have an RRA so maybe I'll browse Brownells and see whats available.

Is there any issue ordering or potential custom issues with trigger imports?

----------


## mikee

Get the JP trigger and try it with your existing hammer. If you want better then order the JP hammer too.
All mine have JP triggers

----------


## dogmatix

Brownells seem to be sold out of the two stage RRA trigger.

----------


## Digit

We have Patriot Ordinance Factory (POF) and Wilson Combat 2 stage aftermarket triggers in the next shipment. The POFs will retail for around $320.

----------


## veitnamcam

I know nothing about lots of things but would suggest if you can file it its not hard.... not even close to hard.

----------


## Nibblet

> I know nothing about lots of things but would suggest if you can file it its not hard.... not even close to hard.


Time and pressure my friend, time and pressure. Anything can be filed, scored and scared.

----------


## cambo

Anyone used any Barnaul ammo through their AR's?

I have used it in a BA and it wasn't the best, to put it kindly. Had quite a few cases jam.

Just wondering 'cause it's cheap and steel cased (so I don't have to look for my good brass in the tussock and snow grass).

----------


## Beavis

Functions 100% but shoots like poo

----------


## Beavis

3-4MOA+

----------


## cambo

Cheers Beavis.
I'll try some and see if it cycles Ok in my R15.
Not too worried about accuracy at this stage.

----------


## dogmatix

Cambo, you might be better off with the steel cased Hornady ammo.

----------


## cambo

I would if I could dogmatix. lol
I have used it in the AR before and it is good.........BUT......Supplies are very low anywhere.

----------


## muzr257

Barnaul voids any and all warrantees - and I actually think I am not joking come to think of it - even manufacturers know its crap and if you run it, it voids warrantee - which is normally the reverse as some/most state you must only run factory thru there rifles.

----------


## dogmatix

> Barnaul voids any and all warrantees - and I actually think I am not joking come to think of it - even manufacturers know its crap and if you run it, it voids warrantee - which is normally the reverse as some/most state you must only run factory thru there rifles.


I'm sure it was the same with Wolf ammo.

----------


## cambo

Cheers Muzr   :Thumbsup: 
I won't touch the crap then.

----------


## gimp

Wolf is an importer. They sell a lot of relabelled ammunition, some of which is made by Barnaul. Barnaul is a bi-metal jacket and will wear your barrel a lot faster. I will dig up a link later about it where it's tested in 3 rifles, compared to Federal M193 loads. 

Buy some of the BVAC stuff from Reloaders, or some Belmont.

----------


## cambo

I'm needing to get some rails to put on my R15.
Anyone got any, or know of a good supplier? 

Just need to be able to mount a few important accessories.
Isn't grown up lego great  :Wink:

----------


## mcche171

Hi

Was wondering if anybody knew where i would be able to get a 10-12" barrell for my bushmaster. Looking at starting a new upper build project with a small lightweight rifle in mind. Have looked at the states but no way in hell can i get anything i want out. Any help or advice would be appreciated. 

cheers

----------


## Nibblet

Longer barrel cut down?

----------


## Beavis

What is ur current set up? If it is a 16" carbine you should be able to trim the tube to the appropriate length, it might require the gas port to be opened a little, due to the decrease in dwell time. If u have a rifle length tube it will require lathe work after the cut down to get the right profile for the gas block. I wouldn't trust local smiths to do this properly.

----------


## Digit

We will have 10.5 barrels next week

----------


## Bill999

I chopped a 16 inch daniel defence carbine barrel down to 12 inchs or what ever 765mm total length is for an ar 
I had one fail to hold back early on, which could have been anything as It hasnt happened again, 

very happy with the end product, Id be careful with the 10.5inch if you wanted to suppress it as it may have the muzzle break pinned on to be legal length, and when you remove it, the rifle becomes a pistol (as soon as it falls under the 762mm mark)

----------


## mcche171

Thanks for replays. 
Current set up is a bull barrel 16" with (i think) a mid carbine length system. Am now thinking about  12" as it would reach the minimum length with my stock set up. Have thought about having my current barrel cut. Two things putting me off this is that; 1 i have an over barrel suppressor already on the rifle and if the barrel was cut down then it would not fit and would be hard to sell. 
Second point is something you guys would probably know better than me. I heard last night at the range that cutting cromed lined barrels can wreck them and is not as good as a purpose built short barrel. If you guys could let me know that would be great.

----------


## Bill999

my barrel is chrome lined barrel has had the chop and it shoots great, less than a inch at 100m with hornady steel case
I wouldnt say it was buggered at all

----------


## Bill999

gas systems are either mid or carbine or rifle length. 
8 10 or 12 inches if memory serves me correctly

----------


## Beavis

I think it will be more of an issue if you need to increase the gas port diameter, running a drill bit into it may cause the chrome to flake and start peeling off, which will turn your barrel into a plinker. Being Bushmaster they have probably drilled an excessively wide gas port anyway so hopefully it won't need doing.

----------


## mcche171

Good to hear thanks. Means i should be able to get a cheaper 16inch barrel and cut it down. The guy i was talking to had a friend selling a shorter barrel. Probably just wanted me to buy that instead. 
Thanks again.

----------


## mcche171

Ok Ill look into the gas port. thanks

----------


## Bill999

factor in that you will most likely need a new gas block (and possibly gas tube)

If you want to go short Id say a carbine length gas system would be most desirable

----------


## Spanners

> gas systems are either mid or carbine or rifle length. 
> 8 10 or 12 inches if memory serves me correctly


Or in the barrel nut, pistol, pistol-car, extended rifle  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

and intermediate

----------


## cambo

Anyone use an AFG on their AR?
Do you recommend it? or would a vertical grip be better?

----------


## gimp

Meh. Neither.

----------


## Bill999

A mate uses the magpul afg and I personally don't like it but he has an injured wrist and it makes shooting his rifle more comfy so each to their own
The Nea forend isn't the most comfortable to hold anyway, 

I just wrap my forends with motorbike inner tube

----------


## Beavis

Run an AFG on my 6940. The handguard is quite fat.

----------


## cambo

Anyone got some spare ladder type rail covers?

----------


## cambo

Anyone use 1 of these? AR specific multitool.
Leatherman multi-tools: MUT

Looks like a very handy piece of kit.

----------


## gimp

You don't actually need any specific tools for an AR except a castle nut wrench, barrel nut wrench, neither of which are on that

----------


## cambo

Has other handy bits on it that other multi's don't.

Brownells do a Multitasker multitool as well - but they won't send them out of the USA 'cause they're black, dangerous and menacing. lol

A comparison review of the 2 tools....
Tool fight! Leatherman MUT vs. Multitasker Series 2 | Military Times GearScout


Not after workshop tools Gimp, I know someone with all of them.  :Wink: 
Just thought it'll be a handy bit of kit to have on the hill.

----------


## gimp

I have the multitasker one, it's pretty shit, I just got it for the castle nut wrench because all of the actual castle nut wrenches were out of stock

----------


## skeet72

for all you ar nuts, what do you think of the remington r15?
as not every one wants the "black" rifle

----------


## Beavis

Over priced, gay colour. Buy an NEA and paint it green or tan. Only like $20 for a can of Krylon or Rustoleum.

----------


## skeet72

$2150 for an remington r15(made by bushmaster) or $2000 for an NEA?

----------


## Beavis

Bushmaster isnt the yard stick for quality they were 10 years ago. NEA

----------


## cambo

I have 1  :Wink: 
Nice rifle. I like it anyway.

----------


## skeet72

> Over priced, gay colour. Buy an NEA and paint it green or tan. Only like $20 for a can of Krylon or Rustoleum.


i take it your one of those "TACTERCOOL" people then, "gay colour" i beleve that is a matter of opinion, i did not want THE BLACK rifle

----------


## Bill999

Haha fighting opinion with opinion, with an insult thrown in for good measure.

Camp painted is more tacticoool than black ffs

----------


## Nibblet

Not sure I would say camo is tacticool, just different. Don't understand why people give a shit what others think of what your rifle looks like. If it's accurate and reliable mint. Paint it whatever colour you want. 

When my camo wears off I might try anodized tan or give it a go going digi cam for shits and giggles.

----------


## FletchNZ

Colour is all up to you personal preference, the missus want me to paint her 10/22 stock hot pink so that's what she'll get - but she wont catch me using it.  :Grin: 
need some inspiration?
DuraCoat Firearm Finishes Patterns

----------


## Digit

A good read on AR scopes by the DLOO: AR Scopes » OpticsThoughts

----------


## Beavis

> i take it your one of those "TACTERCOOL" people then, "gay colour" i beleve that is a matter of opinion, i did not want THE BLACK rifle


NEA's are grey. I don't think real tree looks great on an AR, even less so when it starts peeling off and you're left with white chips in your finish. 

I should state I was in an extremely sour mood when I made that post, so apologies for any offence.

----------


## skeet72

> NEA's are grey. I don't think real tree looks great on an AR, even less so when it starts peeling off and you're left with white chips in your finish. 
> 
> I should state I was in an extremely sour mood when I made that post, so apologies for any offence.


no offense taken,your in title to your own opinion (even  if it is wrong  :Thumbsup: )  i own a number of "BLACK" rifles and the do look good, clean, but i find they heat up quickly as absorb the heat, good for 3-5 shots max before barrel heat starts to take effect

----------


## Bill999

colour of the barrel isnt going to affect the speed it heats up from fireing

----------


## 40bung

Need to get yourself a jp heat dissipator, and contour your barrel to fit?

Using TT2 on my mobele

----------


## skeet72

> colour of the barrel isnt going to affect the speed it heats up from fireing


this may be tru but if left on a shooting bench (in between shots) witch one will disparate the heat more efficiently, and or heat up from the sun? a polished blued barrel vs a matt stainless steel one. identical barrels, same contour ect

----------


## Happy

> for all you ar nuts, what do you think of the remington r15?
> as not every one wants the "black" rifle


30CALTerry has used one. Its accurate but he's bloody good at sighting in rifles. We had quite a play with it. The camo paint will just fall off it unless you are careful. 
The paint is fragile if  you don't mind that its a good gun. Needs trigger mods or replacement of course. This one was purchased for 2K with suppresser and looked like it would have had little or no use.
The prices on them will be lower in the future when theres a few with paint falling off all over the place. Not sure how hard to finish stripping it and repainting would be ?
Chucks a little bit of gas out the handle due to suppression. As a tool rather than a "model" gun it will definitely do the job ok Good as most better than some ??

Needs new trigger... Repeat after me .. Needs new trigger .. :Thumbsup:

----------


## skeet72

there is a fwd assist mod that you can do, for suppresed ARs 
removing it and putting in vent. may some thing to look at ??

----------


## Spanners

I have wood, green, black, camo, tan, Fluro green (seriously)
Don't really give a shit what colour it is to be honest 
Black is classic, everything else is just something different from black

----------


## Spanners

> there is a fwd assist mod that you can do, for suppresed ARs 
> removing it and putting in vent. may some thing to look at ??


IMO the fwd assist vent is a waste of time. 
It moves gas 1" ---> that way

----------


## Bill999

Better to do the poor mans gas buster mod. And use less oil when cleaning it

----------


## Spanners

Fill the end of gas tube with solder and drill till it just functions and job done. Or buy an AK...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## cambo

Needed an accu-wedge in the R15 to reduce the smallest "wobble" between the upper and lower. 
Gimp suggested I try a foam earplug under the rear takedown pin. 
Brilliant idea. Worked a treat.   :Thumbsup: 

Gimp - these are for you    :Beer:   :Beer:

----------


## Gerbs

Ya'll suck!

Now I want an AR  :Yuush: 

I've just read 31 pages of you lot spouting gibberish, and all I've managed to come up with is that I should:
Buy an NEA15 with the 16in barrel (seem to be the cheapest new), find a replacement trigger, get an adjustable gas valve porty thingie, and suppress it.
THEN I can start spending money on it?

Some people like to fiddle with cars. Been there, done that. Guns are more fun  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Welcome aboard Gerbs.  You definitely have stamina trawling through 30 pages

----------


## cambo

Thinking of a compensator/muzzle brake rather than a suppressor for my R15. Mainly for practical shoots etc.
Will still use the Sonic modular suppressor for hunting though.

What compensators or brakes are folks using?

----------


## mikee

> Thinking of a compensator/muzzle brake rather than a suppressor for my R15. Mainly for practical shoots etc.
> Will still use the Sonic modular suppressor for hunting though.
> 
> What compensators or brakes are folks using?


My mate uses this


I have one of these



His works better but way louder. both rifles have adjustable gas blocks and run lightened carriers

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I did a quick "test" the other week with a .223, a couple of brakes & a suppressor.

The brakes were obviously much louder, but recoil & sight picture loss was significantly reduced with a brake.

I was surprised by how much, given it was "only" a .223 AR

----------


## gimp

You have the reciprocating mass of the BCG and buffer which adds to the felt recoil quite substantially. A good compensator really helps keep the gun stable but of course there's the tradeoff of being fucking awful to be around

----------


## Towely

I use a brake on my 3 gun rifle. I wouldnt use one without it for that type of shooting. Its everybody elses ears that suffer, not so much the shooters.

----------


## Beavis

I'm using one of the new NEA brakes, works well.

----------


## Spanners

I've got JP, STI, and some I got made up in the US
All much of a  muchness 
Top ports is a must
One of them is tuned for a right hander with different sized ports on left and right in top

----------


## cambo

Saw an AR with 1 of these, it seemed much better than my suppressor.
Will try it out next time at the range (eh Muzr  :Wink:   ) and see if I need it.

----------


## muzr257

18 rounds on the v drill in 7.3 seconds was good enough for me, including a cock up!

----------


## cambo

Seeing it in action made me want one more.  :ORLY:

----------


## vulcan

Hi all, 

I'm new to this forum and I'm looking to own an AR. What type of AR is legal to own under Cat-A permit? I'm originally from Australia (lived in the United States and Hong Kong for the past 5 years) and I don't really have any close referee in NZ, is it difficult to obtain a B endorsement in that case? I can however, afford having extra security to comply with B endorsement requirement and have no problem joining a recognised club or organisation. Cheers for any advice in advance.

----------


## Rushy

Welcome aboard Vulcan.  As I understand it, things are set to change around A category AR15's with the final interpretation not yet fully understood.  If you are talking about wanting an E category AR15 as well as the B category license (for pistol ownership) then I would suggest you speak with the Arms Officer at you local Police station.  Perhaps joining a 3gun club might be your best avenue to advance.

----------


## vulcan

I meant E endorsement... sorry I'm still getting used to things around. I'm really more keen to know what are the exact features on an AR makes it qualify as a Cat-A firearm.

----------


## Towely

E cat features currently are, bayonet lug, flash hider (thats a can of worms but we will just say the standard issue or birdcage type), magazine capacity of more than 7 rounds and/or also appears to hold more than 7 rounds (another can of worms), as issued pistol grip like the A2 type. 

Steer clear of any of the above and you will be good to go as A cat.

----------


## Digit

...plus collapseable stock. Also the 7 round mags can have the appearance of holding upto 10 rounds under the new amendment and is being enforced as such now.

----------


## Towely

Collapsable stock, i knew i had forgot something.

----------


## vulcan

Only A2 style pistol grip is regulated or any kind of pistol grip? Because it won't be so much of an issue to me since I would probably use a magpul MIAD grip or a tango down grip anyway. Without collapsible stock is a huge drawback however, I would definitely use one if I could, but I can still make do with the new magpul carbine fixie.

----------


## Scouser

> Only A2 style pistol grip is regulated or any kind of pistol grip? Because it won't be so much of an issue to me since I would probably use a magpul MIAD grip or a tango down grip anyway. Without collapsible stock is a huge drawback however, I would definitely use one if I could, but I can still make do with the new magpul carbine fixie.


Vulcan....its really best to just wait till the 'law' passes....its all opinions at the moment, 'he said that' & 'ive heard this'.......im waiting till then, but im looking at the AK47 options.....

----------


## Ruger1022

Hi This is all good information , but I still have questions 1) is the CJA a POS or is gunshitty just charging too much  2) has anyone seen or shot the Ruger SR 556 ?

----------


## mcche171

The Gun shitty one is horrible. Well the one i have played with anyway. They are well over priced and are made cheaply. For 2K you can't go past one of Digits NEA15s on nzar15.com. The ruger is a nice gun and you are getting a good adjustable piston system with that too. I had a play with one in the states when I was over there and was impressed. Good accuracy, reliable and clean to run. (Only put 500 round through it tho) You can't go wrong with either.

----------


## PerazziSC3

whats the weight of  stock standard NEA AR 14.5" out of interests sake?

----------


## mcche171

NEA's website has  6lb 10oz (2.99kg) listed as the weight. That is with a collapsable stock. So give or take a few grams for the fixed magpul stock.

----------


## Ruger1022

Thanks for that I was liking the look of the ruger as I'm thinking of suppressing it at some stage - just don't know anyone who has shot one

----------


## Towely

The rugers are heavy as fuck especially the vt. Like, lar8 elite operator heavy which isnt cool for a 223. The ruger i played with last week had an upper with the splintered A forging mark. The same forging marked uppers that ontarget sold me recently but i doubt they were finished by ruger but theres a little observation i made.

----------


## Towely

If you are looking at surpressing then get an nea or something lighter, you will regret chucking a can on an already heavy ruger especially if you want to carry it around. Buy a jp adjustable gasblock from brownells and chuck that on to regulate the gas. The low profile one they do is $99.99 and the non low pro is about 60 bucks i think.

----------


## bas

> Thanks for that I was liking the look of the ruger as I'm thinking of suppressing it at some stage - just don't know anyone who has shot one


I recently bought a SR-556VT. But haven't had the time to shoot it yet. From the looks of things it will be some time before I do get the chance.

On the coming change of regulations the news so far is:




> The Forum members met with Police yesterday. Below is a summary of the main points.
> 
> The Regulations will come into effect on the 11th of December. There will be a 6 month Grace period for owners to either convert to E or comply with A.
> Two new forms have been constructed for the purpose of moving an A to E one for those already with an E endorsement and one for those that do not have an E endorsement but wish to obtain one. It would appear that you still need justify why you need an E endorsement. From what I can fathom ownership of the rifle itself may not be reason enough.
> 
> Police will roll out a full communication plan in the next few weeks. 
> 
> It would appear that there are a number of thumb hole stocks coming to market. GC will not be the only option.
> 
> ...


From the sports shooters forums

----------


## foxhound

Spear AR Mags, Just received mine from the courier, well made and easy to load and unload. Bolt lock back on the last round works well, the 69 grain load fits easily in the mag. Off to the range this arvo for a function test.

----------


## foxhound

Range test with Spear Mags new AR mag and it functioned flawlessly, put about 35 rounds through it and it works perfect. I don't have a magpul to compare with but for $75 its a great buy when you think the crazy prices I've seen the magpul for ($299) H & F. $179 else where. Spear mags are onto a good thing here just hope they can keep up with demand once the word gets out.

----------


## cambo

Just got a new handguard for my R15.....


It's a KE Arms 12.5" free float system. Brought it in from the USofA. 
I think I was lucky as it was marked as "metal part" so it got though without any issues.

----------


## cambo

Here's a pic of it all together...

----------


## dogmatix

I do recommend some rail hand guards. As the rails are cheese graters on the hands and the guards will also protect the rail edges
I have Troy ones on my AR, bottom and sides.

----------


## JayColli

That's one sexy R15 Cambo! Ever think about having it all hydroprinted camo?

----------


## seano

Very nice rifle Cambo  ...I use "UTG" Covers on my other railed handguards 
Here's my Remington R15 ...

Pics are crap ..stupid phone camera

----------


## cambo

> I do recommend some rail hand guards. As the rails are cheese graters on the hands and the guards will also protect the rail edges
> I have Troy ones on my AR, bottom and sides.


Already fitted before pics taken. Bottom and sides.  :Wink: 
Just ladder covers at this stage. Might fit something else once I get to grips with it.

I do need an AFG if anyone has a spare.......

----------


## cambo

> That's one sexy R15 Cambo! Ever think about having it all hydroprinted camo?


More likely to get it black anodised  :Have A Nice Day: 
Or FDE  :ORLY:

----------


## Gunzrrr

Hi guys ... I want to keep my AR-15 A-Cat 'legal' and looking at the different 'approved' stock designs. Anyone had any experiences with Bell & Carlson AR-15 Thumbhole Stocks? Or have any recommendations for similar style 'approved' stocks? I'd appreciate your feedback. Cheers Gunzrrr

----------


## cambo

Spear Mags Stock
Spear Mags A Cat Thumbhole Stock [spthumbhole] - $199.90 : NZAR15.COM, Home of the sporting Semi Auto

----------


## NZShoota

> Hi guys ... I want to keep my AR-15 A-Cat 'legal' and looking at the different 'approved' stock designs. Anyone had any experiences with Bell & Carlson AR-15 Thumbhole Stocks? Or have any recommendations for similar style 'approved' stocks? I'd appreciate your feedback. Cheers Gunzrrr
> Attachment 19330


Bell and Carlson's make operating the safety a bit difficult (hard to reach with the thumb). The Spear stock seems to be the most practical and well priced (+ locally made).

----------


## specweapon

I'm going to be buying an AR in the next couple of weeks as have just sold a rental property, really want a 6.8spc. Am i best to buy an NEA 14.5" in 5.56 and a seperate 6.8spc upper, like the one from Delta Force? Or try get an Ar already in 6.8spc and possibly pick up a 5.56 upper for cheaper? 
Are there any other manufacturers AR's in the country that are a case of spend a little more in purchase but get a lot more gun than the NEA. Wanting something light to take hunting

----------


## Bernie

Don't know if you can get a lite ar say if comparing to contemporary hunting rifle styles like a tikka t3, I have a windham exterminator in 20inch barrel wit suppressor but got a good sling don't notice th weight after five mins also have a 16 inch norinco easy carry no sling great off hand shooting rifle and accurate (well mine is) suppressed as well u get use to the weight

----------


## specweapon

Yeah i'm not looking for light like a bolt action but light for an AR. I normally carry a Jungle Carbine 303 or Bergara 357mag so pretty similar weight to an AR. If there's anything better to buy under the $3 grand mark let me know and where to buy it

----------


## FletchNZ

One of my 14.5" ARs weighs under 3kg with scope and backup sights. It was built using normal parts, if i wanted to spend more money on it I could get it lighter.

----------


## gimp

that's pretty light, is that loaded? suppressor?

my 12.5" with pretty light components is 2.6kg bare, almost any scope + mount at all would put it over 3k, and that's without suppressor

----------


## FletchNZ

No mag and no suppressor, and a light scope. Mid length gas system though.

I'm just using a magpul moe hand guard so I could save some weight on that if I wanted, a low mass BCG would help and chopping the barrel to min length would all lower the weight. I've always wanted one of those polymer lowers but never found an exporter for them(except for the bushmaster carbon but those are too fragile).

----------


## specweapon

Yeah I was pretty tempted by the Bushmaster carbon or the windham carbon, most of the reviews that say they're fragile are from crazy yanks shooting 600rnds a week, but hate the thought of having to be careful with it in the bush. If I was that desperate for light weight I'd just go for a bolt action.
I'd rather just carry less water
I do like the look of the CMMG mk4 recce that Digit is getting in soon

----------


## Shamus

To swap over a AR15 that has a carbine stock to a Servo A cat stock I need to get a rifle buffer tube and machine up a spacer of the correct dimension? Any thing else?

----------


## Towely

Couple of ways to do it. You can use a rifle length buffer tube and rifle length buffer. Or use a rifle length buffer tube with a carbine buffer and a spacer to stop your gas key from smashing into the lower.

You dont need a stock spacer with a rifle length tube and ace type stock if thats what you were reffering to.

----------


## Shamus

> Couple of ways to do it. You can use a rifle length buffer tube and rifle length buffer. Or use a rifle length buffer tube with a carbine buffer and a spacer to stop your gas key from smashing into the lower.
> 
> You dont need a stock spacer with a rifle length tube and ace type stock if thats what you were reffering to.


Cheers just making sure I wasn't overlooking anything critical - have been looking at a nice AR with a carbine stock and just making sure what I need to do to make it A cat.

----------


## Banana

You're better off using a rifle buffer and spring.  A spacer is a shitty fix.

----------


## redbang

Howdy all  :Have A Nice Day: , some noobie owner questions. . . . 

Does a foregrip affect 'a' cat and make it 'e' cat ?

Are the foregrips with the integral bipod useable/useful or crap ?

Can you recommend any particular foregrip over others ? (seems there are shedloads to choose from)

Also seems some are all plastic, and some have metal in them as well, good, bad ?

Arguments for/against them ?

Thanks in advance for any posts, and may the best man win the arguments  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Koshogi

> Does a foregrip affect 'a' cat and make it 'e' cat ?


No.



> Are the foregrips with the integral bipod useable/useful or crap ?


For people who like to use a foregrip and have a bipod when needed, they make a useful combination. Grippods are utilized heavily in the military. Like all things, some like them, some don't.



> Can you recommend any particular foregrip over others ? (seems there are shedloads to choose from)
> 
> Also seems some are all plastic, and some have metal in them as well, good, bad ?
> 
> Arguments for/against them ?


It really depends on how the individual likes to utilize a foregrip. Some people like to hold them vertically, some just like to use them as a hand stop to aid in pulling the rifle into the shoulder and some just use them as a reference point.
You will notice that most of the newer VFG (vertical fore grips) being released are compact variants, this is due to many shooters utilizing VFGs more these days as a hand stop.
The Magpul AFG (angled fore grip) proved popular for a long time, but seems to be fading in popularity.
Plastic or metal, makes little difference. What makes a difference is the weight. Any VFG from a major manufacturer should be strong enough for any civilian use.

It really is user preference. Try as many styles that you can, try different hand positions, try holding it vertically, try using it as a hand stop.

What do I run? After trying and using several types, I run my free float rails slick (other than a Magpul rail cover).

What I always find funny though is when somebody puts a VFG on and then uses a magwell hold, but hey it's your rifle, run it the way that you like.

The modularity of the AR platform is sometimes too tempting for people, and they put anything and everything on every available space.

----------


## Beavis

Vertical grip makes the rifle cunty to sling and can get in the way. They are nice shooting  off hand but are a PITA otherwise

----------


## redbang

Quick release available ?

----------


## foxhound

I have seen guns/ARs with all this shit and attachments on them, take them out hunting in bush an steep country for half a day and see what shit starts being taken off before the next hunt, I keep my AR with minimal shit on it. Slim and light free float handguard, sling mount and scope mount/scope combo. Ditched the muzzle break and just put a thread protector on it. Carry anything I need in a belt kit or in a daypack

----------


## Koshogi

> Quick release available ?


Yes, Tangodown makes a QD VFG.

Not much point in my opinion. You can attach or remove a Magpul VFG in about 30 seconds.

----------


## EK9132

Some good input Koshogi! QD seems super popular for some odd reasons one thing I dont get it the need for QD scope mounts for 99% of civilian applications its not necessary but hey do what you want with your rifle if it works for you and you like it.On a side note I like my AFG2 over VFGs as it feels more natural for me.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## hanse

Saw a joker flogging a product by the name of "UNIGRIP" on the News this AM, at Feildays 

He had taken a VFG, dubious even as a "insert favourite tacticool logo here" branded accessory, savaged on a couple of zip ties and was happy as Larry, even made the news. I nearly lost it laughing.

Good luck to him, I see it made a list of "innovations" that may win some financial backers to get the ideas of the ground. 

Hope @gimp saw it, he loves VFG's

3.20 minutes in Lincoln University Tech Bytes - June 12, 2014 - Technology - Video - 3 News

----------


## Koshogi

I like QD scope mounts. It gives me the ability to change optics (Aimpoint,  Eotech and 1-4 Vortex) depending on what I'm doing or what I want, quickly and without the need to re zero. I can also use them on different firearms by recording the differences in zero. 

I understand your point though,  a lot of users only have one optic and have no intent of changing it. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

I change out my acogs and long range scopes quite often between my rigs depending on what im doing. The QD system works well. Its fast and doesnt need to be zeroed again if taken off and then put back on. It takes 10 seconds and saves fucking around with hex nuts or screw drivers or those awful windage adjustable millet rings which should be put on once and never taken off again. 

Foward grips, lasers, and torches might look cool if you are that way inclined but be realistic. Who really needs all that crap hanging off their rig? Every now and then a newby will turn up to a club shoot with all this shit hanging of their gun and by the next match its been binned. Think practical not tacticool and it wont cost your wallet as much.

----------


## Koshogi

> Think practical not tacticool and it wont cost your wallet as much.


Excellent advice.

----------


## P38

> Saw a joker flogging a product by the name of "UNIGRIP" on the News this AM, at Feildays 
> 
> He had taken a VFG, dubious even as a "insert favourite tacticool logo here" branded accessory, savaged on a couple of zip ties and was happy as Larry, even made the news. I nearly lost it laughing.
> 
> Good luck to him, I see it made a list of "innovations" that may win some financial backers to get the ideas of the ground. 
> 
> Hope @gimp saw it, he loves VFG's
> 
> 3.20 minutes in Lincoln University Tech Bytes - June 12, 2014 - Technology - Video - 3 News


Fu*k Me  :O O: 

Is that what you call innovation and design these days.

Looks like something we used to make as 10 year olds.

I'm bloody sure it wont make that Ruger shoot any better, despite the claims made by the designer  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> I change out my acogs and long range scopes quite often between my rigs depending on what im doing. The QD system works well. Its fast and doesnt need to be zeroed again if taken off and then put back on. It takes 10 seconds and saves fucking around with hex nuts or screw drivers or those awful windage adjustable millet rings which should be put on once and never taken off again. 
> 
> Foward grips, lasers, and torches might look cool if you are that way inclined but be realistic. Who really needs all that crap hanging off their rig?* Every now and then a newby will turn up to a club shoot with all this shit hanging of their gun* and by the next match its been binned. Think practical not tacticool and it wont cost your wallet as much.


Towley

Something like this  :Wink: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## cambo

> Howdy all , some noobie owner questions. . . .


Welcome to the "Dark Side" RB  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## redbang

Heeeeelp, I'm trapped in here now

----------


## mikee

> Towley
> 
> Something like this 
> 
> Attachment 25502
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


What no fluffy dice??

----------


## P38

> What no fluffy dice??


Mikee

Fluffy dice are not Tacticool.

But I believe there is plenty of room for a swiss army knife.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Banana



----------


## Rushy

Excellent photograph.

----------


## Banana

Thanks Rushy.  Here's another one.

----------


## redbang

What sort of neck tension are you guys running in your AR reloads ? I've only got the lee die at the moment, and with the neck expander removed I've only got between .002"-.003" at the most. Will this be enough ? and are people using crimp dies ?
I'm new to reloading for semi auto and don't want to stuff it up first time out, so any tips would be appreciated.
Cheers, Red  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## res

I crimp for all semi auto rifles as I feel it's safer

----------


## cambo

I don't bother crimping. My Hornady seating die has been working fine.
Just had to go to a small base body die as the Hornady FL wasn't sizing down enough. Had a few jams.

----------


## specweapon

I crimp as I like to seat my projectiles as long as possible so I'm a bit concerned about projectiles getting while knocked feeding from the mag

----------


## dogmatix

I don't crimp.
Use normal Redding full length die (and for my .308 semi), didn't need to go to small base dies.

Good info page for semi/service rifle reloading:

exterior ballistics

----------


## dogmatix

Anybody brought in a complete upper?

Upper Receiver w/5.56 cal, FT, 20" Std Barrel, Parkerized : AR-15 UPPER RECEIVER ASSEMBLIES | Brownells

Or best to bring it in as individual components?

----------


## Beavis

Don't buy DPMS. I got an import permit for a complete Spikes upper and lower. Haven't bought it yet.

----------


## Towely

Care to explain why he shouldnt by dpms? I prefer first hand experience than "my uncles cousins sons friends dad heard someone say on the internet..."

----------


## dogmatix

But Brownells don't have a Spike 20" rifle upper, only a carbine.

PS Towely, I was helping someone one day at the range with his DPMS, took to the 3rd replacement lower to get it functioning properly.

----------


## Beavis

> Care to explain why he shouldnt by dpms? I prefer first hand experience than "my uncles cousins sons friends dad heard someone say on the internet..."


I use DPMS small parts but wouldn't buy a DPMS assembled rifle. Have witnessed and fired a DPMS rifle that just wouldn't work without lots of fucking around.

----------


## furstimer

> Don't buy DPMS. I got an import permit for a complete Spikes upper and lower. Haven't bought it yet.


Pmed you to learn about the good oil.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Vapour

Have a look at the govt 20" Windham maybe

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Koshogi

I would ask Rainer Arms to get you one of these.

----------


## Banana

Better to ask Brownells if they can special order it.  Rainer Arms have a $350US fee on ITAR controlled exports over $100.

----------


## Towely

Shit, i must have the only 3 dpms assembled ARs on this planet without issues.

----------


## Beavis

Well done

----------


## Danny

.

----------


## scaggly

> Shit, i must have the only 3 dpms assembled ARs on this planet without issues.


Much as I like to joke about how DPMS is short for "Doesn't Pass Mil Spec", or "Don't Purchase My Shit", a lot of the Wellington Service Rifle guys have DPMS guns, and the vast majority of them seem to run pretty well, and run accurately.  I haven't seen any major failures on the line, or any DPMS gun giving any more problems than any other brand.  

Seems to be a bit of a lottery though.

----------


## Herbmiester

I have been using and assembling AR rifles and more specifically parts for 13 years now (Is that unlucky?) As yet I have had no issues with DPMS. In fact I used DPMS barrels exclusively because they shot so well. Sometimes DPMS parts are not as pretty as others but I have never had a bolt fail and I have seen a few bolts fail especially recently.

----------


## gimp

> Care to explain why he shouldnt by dpms? I prefer first hand experience than "my uncles cousins sons friends dad heard someone say on the internet..."


Because there are people who make better QC'd rifles for less money with better features.

----------


## redbang

> I have been using and assembling AR rifles and more specifically parts for 13 years now (Is that unlucky?) As yet I have had no issues with DPMS. In fact I used DPMS barrels exclusively because they shot so well. Sometimes DPMS parts are not as pretty as others but I have never had a bolt fail and I have seen a few bolts fail especially recently.


Which breed has been busting bolts ?

----------


## Bill999

only one Iv seen has been NEA,

----------


## Towely

I had an Nea break one as well.

----------


## Rushy

> I had an Nea break one as well.


What was the cause?  After how much use?

----------


## scaggly

> What was the cause?  After how much use?


Digit might be able to chime in here, but as far as I know it was only the very early 1st gen NEA's that had any issues with this.  I know personally of one NEA bolt that spat a bolt lug, but that was at a reasonably high round count, and losing lugs is a hazard with AR bolts from a variety of manufacturers from what I've read online.  The great thing is that unlike all the other brands in NZ, NEA has local support so replacement bolts came out overnight under warranty.

I've got a gen2 NEA and I must have put at least 5,000 rounds through it without any issues at all, and from what I've heard this isn't a problem on their newer rifles.

----------


## Rushy

Thanks Scaggly.

----------


## Beavis

A friend had a bolt lug fail on a Gen 1 NEA after 500 odd rounds maybe, all suppressed. Was replaced quickly. I typically prefer to buy brands that individually high pressure then MPI test their bolts, for that reason. It takes a long time for a brand to shake a bad reputation in the AR world.

----------


## redbang

The NEA's have MPI and HPT in their specs now

----------


## gimp

> The NEA's have MPI and HPT in their specs now


They always claimed "HP and MPI tested" but it was disingenuous as it was only batch testing ie 1 from a batch of however many, which not as good of a QC test as individually testing each bolt (but cheaper!)

----------


## EK9132

Anyone running the Oceania defense samson suppressor and samson rail combo? Having a few issues with massive poi shift 12inch low 5inch left, 6moa after install and only just stopped it contacting due to barrel whip after a big missio  with the file taking some meat out from inside the fore end. Any ideas?

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## res

Is the barrel nut done up properly?
A mate has that setup with no dramas whatsoever and I have another of his cans with no problem

----------


## scaggly

> They always claimed "HP and MPI tested" but it was disingenuous as it was only batch testing ie 1 from a batch of however many, which not as good of a QC test as individually testing each bolt (but cheaper!)


I was under the impression that the HPT process was basically subjecting the bolt to a proof test, which also has the effect of potentially shortening the overall life of the bolt by quite a margin.  I read that the US army found that bolts (even HPT/MPI tested) will begin to crack at 5,000 rounds, and will generally break at 10,000 rounds.  

If bolts tend to let go at the same time,  I'm not sure if the benefits of HPT stack up, but interested in others views.

----------


## gimp

> I was under the impression that the HPT process was basically subjecting the bolt to a proof test, which also has the effect of potentially shortening the overall life of the bolt by quite a margin.  I read that the US army found that bolts (even HPT/MPI tested) will begin to crack at 5,000 rounds, and will generally break at 10,000 rounds.  
> 
> If bolts tend to let go at the same time,  I'm not sure if the benefits of HPT stack up, but interested in others views.


It picks up the bolts with faults that will fail early, well before end of service life. As I understand it. Failing at a predictable interval after many thousand rounds is ok (wearing out), failing at random with low round counts because of metal/machining flaws isn't

----------


## Spanners

MPI only picks up external faults. 
It will only identify a fault that would be apparent via failure in the 1st few firings. 
It's great for selling things to people... 
govt contract, service, sniper and tactical work too.

----------


## gimp

It prevents that failure in the first few firings - ie you're not buying a pre-broken gun

----------


## redbang

Interesting stuff. At the gunsmiths yesdy with new toy, borescoped, and found that it had been fired. Not many he thought, perhaps 10 rounds. So maybe some proof/functional testing goes on as well.

----------


## scaggly

Out of curiosity (and having a relatively quiet morning ahead), I went and googled it.  The best discussion I found was this one HPT and MPI: still viable and necessary or outdated bureaucracy? - Page 15

In a nutshell, some rate the processes citing mil-spec, some don't.  A couple of manufacturers chip in, and their rationale is that if the bolt is manufactured using quality steel, quality manufacturing etc., then there is no benefit to MPI or HPT, and that destructive testing (HPT) only reduces the life of the bolt.   

Others (but not other manufacturers that I could tell) disagree with this view, but at the end of the day some fairly big names in ARs don't think either process adds much value.

I'm now better educated than I was an hour ago, and it is pretty much settled for me that the two processes aren't needed as long as you're buying parts from a reputable manufacturer.  

Of course, if you're machining your own bolt, then some testing might be in order  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Interesting stuff. At the gunsmiths yesdy with new toy, borescoped, and found that it had been fired. Not many he thought, perhaps 10 rounds. So maybe some proof/functional testing goes on as well.


Yep that is interesting. I got a new AR recently and that had obvious signs of having been fired.

----------


## scaggly

> Yep that is interesting. I got a new AR recently and that had obvious signs of having been fired.


I was under the impression that for lots of manufacturers, each new AR is test-fired before it leaves the factory to check function, accuracy etc.  I've read stories from the states (or possibly canada - definitely north america) about manufacturers including the fired brass in the box with the rifle as proof that they've test fired the rifle before sending it out.

----------


## Rushy

> I was under the impression that for lots of manufacturers, each new AR is test-fired before it leaves the factory to check function, accuracy etc.  I've read stories from the states (or possibly canada - definitely north america) about manufacturers including the fired brass in the box with the rifle as proof that they've test fired the rifle before sending it out.


I never got the brass but that was the explanation that I was given when I enquired. Plausible when you are consigning to the other side of the world.

----------


## Ryan

Not an AR obviously but my AK came with a factory firing report (4 rounds IIRC). I assume that this is industry standard practice?

----------


## FletchNZ

Yeah my DPMS AR 308 came looking like it had been testfired. Small amount of carbon in the barrel from memory.

----------


## EK9132

> Is the barrel nut done up properly?
> A mate has that setup with no dramas whatsoever and I have another of his cans with no problem


Barrel nut was swapped by a gunsmith so im assuming its all kosher. Will have another go this weekend if I get a chance.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

is there anyway to remove a spear mags stock without butchering the safety detent spring?

----------


## Bill999

too late never mind......
FUCK.

----------


## Rushy

> too late never mind......
> FUCK.


Bugger!

----------


## dogmatix

Yes, but you need to do this before you install the stock!

http://sportshooter.co.nz &bull; View topic - SpearMags Stock mod

----------


## Bill999

sheared a few coils off the spring bit of packing in and we are good to go again

----------


## Spanners

> Yes, but you need to do this before you install the stock!
> 
> http://sportshooter.co.nz • View topic - SpearMags Stock mod


Dont do that.... thats rough/gay/hard
Pull the nib out of a ballpoint pen and fit that to the spring. or ring Spear and have a moan and he'll send a ball bearing

----------


## Bill999

be good if it came with some instructions well its all in now

----------


## Shamus

Ok so I got an AR and it has got a Magpul MOE K grip and it is too short - what is a decent grip that is longer and available in NZ (can't be arsed importing anything) ? I need it longer as I want to do a DIY A cat stock conversion. Alternatively I might have brand new (fitted at the moment but otherwise pretty much brand spanking) a complete carbine stock setup for sale

VLTOR carbine receiver extension buffer tube. (5 position mil spec diameter) 
Spikes Tactical ST-T1 Buffer
Magpul MOE fixed carbine stock (mil spec) 
Magpul MOE K grip

What would this lot be worth?

----------


## res

> complete carbine stock setup for sale
> 
> VLTOR carbine receiver extension buffer tube. (5 position mil spec diameter) 
> Spikes Tactical ST-T1 Buffer
> Magpul MOE fixed carbine stock (mil spec) 
> Magpul MOE K grip
> 
> What would this lot be worth?


The market for this sort of thing seems to be flooded right now so not a good time to be selling. 

I would give you $150 for it

----------


## Shamus

> The market for this sort of thing seems to be flooded right now so not a good time to be selling. 
> 
> I would give you $150 for it


Yeah its not an ideal time eh! I am pretty keen on sticking with what I have got and just making it comply anyway. Just need to get a longer grip and I will be sorted

----------


## Moutere

I can swap you a Hogue grip for your MOE K grip, if that would be more suitable.
PM if you're keen.

----------


## Banana

I've got a spare Ergo and A2 grip if you want to swap.

----------


## Daggers_187

Sent you a PM Shamus.

----------


## Shamus

> I can swap you a Hogue grip for your MOE K grip, if that would be more suitable.
> PM if you're keen.





> I've got a spare Ergo and A2 grip if you want to swap.


Once I work out what I need/want I will get back to you guys - cheers

----------


## Shamus

@Moutere and  @Banana I am sorted with the grip but thanks for the offers anyway. Cheers  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moutere

Good stuff.

----------


## Koshogi



----------


## gimp

Rainier, neat.

----------


## Boar Freak

Hi,

Have anyone used a Remington R 15. Was thinking to trade my Mini 14 for 1 but don't have too much experience with AR types.

----------


## Simon

Yep. I have one, the 18" barrel version and I like it a lot. I put a timney trigger in it and swapped out the pistol grip but other than that its good to go.
I also have a 20" Windham weaponry which in theory should be more accurate but its not as good as the R15. The R15 fit and finish is better than the Windham that I have as well. No rattles at all. Every thing is a snug fit.
I have put around 1500 rounds through my R15 from new with not a single problem.

----------


## Boar Freak

> Yep. I have one, the 18" barrel version and I like it a lot. I put a timney trigger in it and swapped out the pistol grip but other than that its good to go.
> I also have a 20" Windham weaponry which in theory should be more accurate but its not as good as the R15. The R15 fit and finish is better than the Windham that I have as well. No rattles at all. Every thing is a snug fit.
> I have put around 1500 rounds through my R15 from new with not a single problem.


How heavy is it?

----------


## Simon

I have a burris AR-536 on it. all up it weighs 3.6kg (8lb).

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah I really like my R15 too.

----------


## Trevs

Pump Action AR's. No E-cat required  :Have A Nice Day: 

The UMOS – Universal Manual Operating System Pump Action AR-15 Kit - The Firearm Blog

----------


## Rushy

That would look out of place in a Maimai.

----------


## res

> That would look out of place in a Maimai.


So does my saiga 12 with eotech but as it's legal and I get more ducks than my buddy's who cares?

----------


## Sasquatch

Gidday, have been reading through this thread - alot of good info here along with some very knowledgeable members. 

I've got a slightly over gassed ar since fitting a suppressor, breed is: NEA-15 12.5" carbine, had a custom Maximus suppressor fitted by Robbie Tiffen.

Recoil impulse isn't terrible but the telltale signs of overgassing are there, spent cartridges are clipping the ejection port window on the way out and scraping on the deflector. Also the spent cases are landing at the One/Two O'clock position.

Ideally, an adjustable gas block is gonna be the way to go but I heard removing the hand guard on NEA's isn't pleasant & I don't have any armourer's tools as of yet.

So... I've ordered a Spikes Tactical ST-2 heavy buffer from NZAR15 to help mitigate the reciprocating rate and to help with my gassy rifle.

Has anyone had any experience with the heavy buffers? Or the Spikes one in particular? Is this a good resolution?

Any advice is much appreciated

Regards
Sasquatch

----------


## res

The heavy buffer may help but it's probably not going to fix the problem completely. 
And yours still doing more dirty gas them needed into your receiver-bad for both cleaning and potentially gas into your face. 

My advice would be to bite the bullet so to speak and buy and adjustable gas block,the nea handgard is fine to take on and of without any special tools as it just clamps onto a std barrel nut that you don't need to touch(unless there is an updated version I haven't seen)

----------


## Rushy

Welcome Saquatch

----------


## Sasquatch

Hi thanks for the response res,

Will see how the new heavy buffer goes when it arrives, if still an issue will probably invest in adj gas block. Any recommendations? 

Not sure what gen my NEA is but purchased the rifle July this year, think they are up to gen3 now. I was told by Mr Hardy himself a wee while back not to remove the handgaurd as you will most likely f#*k it up... ? 

As for gas in the face, not an issue, runs like a champ. Would the slower reciprocating rate aided from the ST2 buffer help reduce wear on the BCG etc from the rifle being slightly overgassed?

Cheers

----------


## 40bung

What length buffer tube you got bro?

----------


## Sasquatch

> What length buffer tube you got bro?


Just had a look on their website, states it is a "6-Position Carbine Stock - Milspec" So would be the carbine length I pressume

----------


## 40bung

> Just had a look on their website, states it is a "6-Position Carbine Stock - Milspec" So would be the carbine length I pressume


Ah, all good then man.

----------


## Sasquatch

> Ah, all good then man.


If i had of said rifle length, it would have been a *face-palm* moment lol

----------


## 40bung

Yeah it would have hah. Just a r.a.k but good too see not required. Chur.

----------


## nzfubz

My NEA is with Robbie currently, where he is making the factory gas block an adjustable one amongst other things. Not sure how much its going to cost but I'll post some photos and results when I get it back this week I think.

----------


## Beavis

You could have a go at making the block adjustable yourself if you have access to a drill press

----------


## nzfubz

Yeah just asked him to do it while it was getting other stuff done. Will be doing my own on the next one  :Have A Nice Day:  Saved a good thread from these forums on the how to.

----------


## Sasquatch

nzfubz, I'll be interested to see how it goes I may go down that path too, as to what Beavis suggested, The only access I have to a drill press would be through my local gunsmith.

Be curious to see what sort of price he would charge changing the factory GB to an adj one

----------


## Savage1

> nzfubz, I'll be interested to see how it goes I may go down that path too, as to what Beavis suggested, The only access I have to a drill press would be through my local gunsmith.
> 
> Be curious to see what sort of price he would charge changing the factory GB to an adj one


Any engineer could do it.

Drill hole, thread, insert grubscrew, find correct setting then put some threadlocker in it.

Never done one but there can't be much more to it than that. Could even get away with a standard drill if you're careful enough.

----------


## Digit

If the gun has a thumbhole stock then it will be a rifle length buffer. If this is the case an adjustable gas block might be best option.

----------


## Beavis

Also a carbine buffer in said rifle tube will result in a beat up buffer tower.

----------


## Sasquatch

> If the gun has a thumbhole stock then it will be a rifle length buffer. If this is the case an adjustable gas block might be best option.


It the Spear Mags stock, so from what you're saying Digit, the Spikes tactical ST-2 buffer won't work in my AR cos it a rifle length buffer tube??

----------


## 40bung

> If i had of said rifle length, it would have been a *face-palm* moment lol


Still might be yet.

----------


## Sasquatch

Just had a look mine is the rifle length buffer, F#*K sake! Might have to cancel that order and go for the adj GB...

----------


## Beavis

You're SOL mate. Adjustable it is. Seriously though I run an H3 in one of my carbines and it really makes fuck all difference.

----------


## anderset20

Adjustable gas blocks. Who has them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dogmatix

> Adjustable gas blocks. Who has them? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it from Brownells. 

http://www.brownells.com/rifle-parts...0Outside%20USA

----------


## Gerbs

Order 2 low profile ones. I'd be keen on one.

----------


## Banana

The T2 buffer is lighter than a rifle buffer anyway.

----------


## res

Most adjustable gas blocks bought by themselves can be bought from brownalls with no paperwork at either end,and if it does get stopped at nz customs a email from your local arms office will get it released.
I like the JP low profile. 

Or just turn your curent gas block into one, it's not hard.

----------


## steven

> Most adjustable gas blocks bought by themselves can be bought from brownalls with no paperwork at either end, 8><---


I am pretty sure if it goes over $100US you will need paperwork.

----------


## Digit

> Attachment 31512
> 
> Just had a look mine is the rifle length buffer, F#*K sake! Might have to cancel that order and go for the adj GB...


Did you buy through us as I have two T2's going out this morning. Let me know who you are (PM) so I can cancel your order asap.

----------


## steven

> I was under the impression that the HPT process was basically subjecting the bolt to a proof test, which also has the effect of potentially shortening the overall life of the bolt by quite a margin.  I read that the US army found that bolts (even HPT/MPI tested) will begin to crack at 5,000 rounds, and will generally break at 10,000 rounds.  
> 
> If bolts tend to let go at the same time,  I'm not sure if the benefits of HPT stack up, but interested in others views.


All colt bolts as far as I know are tested and marked MPI.  Many others do not or batch test only.  

Personally when I have a new boiler (or any pressure vessel) a 1.5x or 2x overload test is the normal for insurance / QA purposes and gives some assurance that there is no serious but hidden unique defect.  So no it doesnt or should not shorten the life for a component as a one off when new. 

Army, well apparently they replace the bolt at 7500rounds or so as they do a lot of auto fire which really stresses the bolt. Again from what I can read 20,000 rounds or 2 or 3 barrels in a "retail" environment ie you and I is quite typical.  Bolts are however really cheap and getting a matched bolt and barrel seems to be the best option for accuracy and long life.

----------


## res

> I am pretty sure if it goes over $100US you will need paperwork.


While you are right,most gas blocks are under that number-ESP if you by on sale of have a discount code

----------


## grunzter

@res, would you recommend an aluminium or ss JP adj. gas block...
Looking at an ODL can with my 12.5" NEA...
Cheers, Grant.

----------


## res

> @res, would you recommend an aluminium or ss JP adj. gas block...
> Looking at an ODL can with my 12.5" NEA...
> Cheers, Grant.


I personally like the very scalloped out ss one as I tend to have a fairly high round count compared to most nz ar's but if your building a light rifle that's only going to see a few hundred rounds a year I can't see any issues with the JP alloy one other than the whole chemical reaction thing between metals.

----------


## res

This is the one I'm talking about, it even seems to have come down in price a lot since I last bought one

----------


## Konev

will that one fit in a standard NEA hand guard?

----------


## grunzter

Thanks Res, its already in my shopping cart.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Simon

This is a good video on the subject of springs and buffers.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIxR3s1R1pA

----------


## 308

That was a bloody good vid
I hadn't heard of the blob of clay trick on the buffer before





> This is a good video on the subject of springs and buffers.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIxR3s1R1pA

----------


## res

> will that one fit in a standard NEA hand guard?


I don't know for sure, but I would be very surprised if it didn't as any sort of gas Bloch doesn't come much more low profile

----------


## P38

My first AR15 ............ Keeping it simple and having fun.  :Have A Nice Day: 

16" CMMG MK4 RCE 




Cheers
Pete

----------


## Konev

spring was shipped a week ago, its now in the Netherlands going through customs. i do wonder if the Americans got Zeelands confused with New Zealand.

----------


## steven

USPS?

----------


## steven

P38, what is the rear stock?

----------


## Konev

> USPS?


yup

----------


## steven

> yup


Then from what I have heard about USPS I am not surprised....it will be one well traveled spring, if they dont lose it.

regards

----------


## Shamus

> P38, what is the rear stock?


It is an AIL stock - NZ made. I like mine

----------


## P38

> P38, what is the rear stock?


Steven

One of these.

https://nzar15.com/store/index.php?i...roller=product

I like it very much and it looks good too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Trevs

Here's an easy lubrication guidance for those new to the AR15

----------


## P38

> Here's an easy lubrication guidance for those new to the AR15
> 
> Attachment 31662Attachment 31663Attachment 31664Attachment 31665


Trevs

Bloody awesome mate.  :Thumbsup: 

I was asking around about lubrication and everyone seemed to have a different answer all the way from Don't Lube Ever all the way through to Soak the whole AR in heavy oil overnight every time you look at it.  :Sad: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mikee

Get yourself the dvd "Gas gun Basics" i think from JP Rifles. Excellent info on it

----------


## steven

@P38 thought so, its on my shopping list, Im waiting on deltasector if they dont come through Im going to build an ar15.

----------


## steven

Hi Guys looking for a good 20inch or 16inch barrel, I want an accurate barrel but I am not allowed a match grade and I need a A2 front post its for service rifle. Who makes the best non-SS barrels do you think?

----------


## Shamus

> Hi Guys looking for a good 20inch or 16inch barrel, I want an accurate barrel but I am not allowed a match grade and I need a A2 front post its for service rifle. Who makes the best non-SS barrels do you think?


   @Herbmiester has got some nice Criterion AR15 barrels - these are button rifled, chrome lined moly steel, and shoot good

----------


## Beavis

If it is only for service rifle I'd just get one of the cheap DPMS HBAR's off Brownells.

----------


## steven

Brownells is a probable source, dont really mind spending a little more if its for a decent barrel.

----------


## anderset20

Just about to order an adjustable gas block from brownells but could someone please tell me roughly how long that takes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

If its <$100 I'd allow 2 weeks.  Note however that the postage will add up.  Looking at my recent bills buying under $100USd means the postage is a big % of the final bill.  So I am going to go for just under $300US per order so its under $00NZ and be prepared to wait for the parts  (in which case 4~6weeks).  

There is one on TM dunno if it would suit you, its Gunworks selling it, so should be OK,

AR15 .750" low profile Gas Block | Trade Me

Ask them if they can drill it to make it adjustable?

----------


## anderset20

Yeah I'm after an adjustable one that's the only problem. Can't find one anywhere here. They're about $65US on brownells 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

Hmm thoughts on "slapping" a rifle length gas system (20inch barrel) upper onto a M4 ex-16inch carbine lower?  So is it likely that the gentler gas impulse will cause issues like a short stroke?  Would there be an "easy fix" like swapping out the buffer for a lighter one?

----------


## steven

.

----------


## Daggers_187

Make sure the feed ramp cuts in the receiver match the feed ramp cuts on the barrel extension.

----------


## Banana

It'll be fine.  A carbine buffer is already the lightest buffer.  The Canadian C7A2 uses a rifle length gas system with a carbine receiver extension and H2 buffer.

----------


## anderset20

> If its <$100 I'd allow 2 weeks.  Note however that the postage will add up.  Looking at my recent bills buying under $100USd means the postage is a big % of the final bill.  So I am going to go for just under $300US per order so its under $00NZ and be prepared to wait for the parts  (in which case 4~6weeks).  
> 
> There is one on TM dunno if it would suit you, its Gunworks selling it, so should be OK,
> 
> AR15 .750" low profile Gas Block | Trade Me
> 
> Ask them if they can drill it to make it adjustable?


What are the shipping costs generally? My gas block was $60 and that's all I've ordered. No shipping cost was given 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Banana

$16.25 via Parcel Post Priority for small items that fit in a flat rate box

----------


## steven

Looking at my Brownells receipts for something close, the best I can see is I got  4 x 5rnd brownells mags for $47US and the shipping was $17US.    Worked out after USD/NZD exchange and CC charges at $85NZD for 4 mags, $22 each isnt bad me thinks.

----------


## anderset20

My new Spikes from NZAR15 1-7 "Spider" just waiting on my adjustable gas block to arrive before I put my suppressor on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kscott

I'm hoping Santa will be nice this year  :Grin:  What did that set you back ?

----------


## anderset20

Really cheap actually bout 1900$ but I put my own ais stock on plus accessories 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> My new Spikes from NZAR15 1-7 "Spider" just waiting on my adjustable gas block to arrive before I put my suppressor on 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Konev

just ordered an adjustable gas block, UPS this time so i hope they know where NZ is  :Pissed Off:

----------


## PERRISCICABA

So, here is my "Santa Present" for this year. You guys may recognise the brand and model via the features.



Wallabies, i am coming!

----------


## res

Very nice set up

----------


## anderset20

> just ordered an adjustable gas block, UPS this time so i hope they know where NZ is


Be prepared to wait, they have just moved factory's and hope to get mine shipped in the next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

> So, here is my "Santa Present" for this year. You guys may recognise the brand and model via the features.
> 
> 8><---


The write ups on stag have been good for 10 years.  

How much was the quick mount? and where from?

Im still waiting on my xmas prezzy, not sure its going to be here before Xmas.

 :Dark Mood: 

If not Im cancelling the order and I'll go buy a Stag Model 4.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hi  @steven, I got the rifle and scope mount from GUNSNZ.com I think it was $189 for the mount but better you double check it. 
Yes I hear you about the model 4, I already put myself in the position the if I "like" this rifle I will go to a 18" carbine style sometime in the future. 

So far I did some break in/sight in (8 shots) and I am very impressed, the last 2 shots was pretty much 1.5 hole, if you know what I mean

----------


## steven

Yeah I'm watching that site, if my order falls through Im going to order one.  I want the model 4 for WSRA and the A2 rear sight is removable anyway.  

What do you think of the mount for repeatability, quality & longevity wise?

----------


## Konev

> Be prepared to wait, they have just moved factory's and hope to get mine shipped in the next week 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


brownells showing instock for the seekins.

also they are sending a new spring to replace the wayward one. :Thumbsup:

----------


## anderset20

> brownells showing instock for the seekins.
> 
> also they are sending a new spring to replace the wayward one.


Yeah mine is too. Brownells moved places. You might be right they may be getting back on top of things. Noticed they started replying to other questions of mine today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

I


> Yeah I'm watching that site, if my order falls through Im going to order one.  I want the model 4 for WSRA and the A2 rear sight is removable anyway.  
> 
> What do you think of the mount for repeatability, quality & longevity wise?


Well, I just got it yesterday and separate the thing to storage, so in a hour I am going back to fire few more shots as the break in carry on. Regards the product, very light and sometimes I think looks quiet fragile but I don't have experience yet wih this type of equipment. 
Please drop me a message in 2 weeks time and I will give you an update.

Good luck with your order in US, hope you been a good boy and Santa will bring you a lovely surprise.

----------


## Banana

> brownells showing instock for the seekins.
> 
> also they are sending a new spring to replace the wayward one.


When asked about the Seekins gas block, Brownells told me Seekins weren't a registered exporter so it couldn't be shipped.  I've seen them for sale on TM, so things might have changed.

----------


## anderset20

Wahoo!! Just got a seekins adjustable on trade me. Will email and ask him if he has any more @Konev


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

Having seen some pictures of the gas port in the barrel being worn by gas I wonder if anyone has looked at an adjustable unit to see how it wears?  I'd assume it does as its acting as a restriction to the gas path and hence is going to be eroded?

----------


## steven

> Hi  @steven, I got the rifle and scope mount from GUNSNZ.com I think it was $189 for the mount.  8><----


So the order for the Colt M4 carbine fell through this morning so Ive ordered the Stag Model 4, Cat A, AIL stock, with a Bushnell TRS32 red dot to go with it.  The TRS will do for now, I'll look for a better red dot if I like them, this should be good enough to play with for a bit.

Xmas sorted.

 :Grin: 

Now to get to Kaitoke range without the wife noticing I am missing for the day.

 :15 4 128: 

Anyone know if the road works at Kaitoke is finished with yet?

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Awesome @steven, I am sorry to hear your order didn't happen but I am sure Jim will look after you from now on. 
All the best and have a great time. 
I just threaded my rifle this morning and now I am off to a wallaby hunt. 
Happy Xmas!

----------


## ebf

> Anyone know if the road works at Kaitoke is finished with yet?


They were still busy early this week, but if you speak to them nicely and don't mind waiting a bit you can get through.

----------


## steven

Thanks, I'll see tomorrow btw, shooting FTR.

----------


## Kscott

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> 


Thats pretty cool!

Might look for a vid of a gas one of the same style...

----------


## steven

> Awesome @steven, I am sorry to hear your order didn't happen but I am sure Jim will look after you from now on. 
> All the best and have a great time. 
> I just threaded my rifle this morning and now I am off to a wallaby hunt. 
> Happy Xmas!


 :Oh Noes: 

He sent the wrong one.

 :Dark Mood: 

FFS is it that hard, fuck it.

 :Sad:

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Dude, what is happening with you?
Don't give up, i am sure he will sort it out asap to you.
Keep the faith!
Mac






> He sent the wrong one.
> 
> 
> 
> FFS is it that hard, fuck it.

----------


## Konev

Seekins precision gasblock has shipped. It seems to be on ok list.

----------


## steven

> Dude, what is happening with you?
> Don't give up, i am sure he will sort it out asap to you.
> Keep the faith!
> Mac


hahahaha

Its been a bad 3 days, one thing after another. Boy Im so looking forward to a 2 week break and a quiet day or few at Kaitoke, a day of coffee, food, bang...bang...

 :Grin: 

Yeah sorted at about 10pm last night I hope.

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## anderset20

What slings are you guys using? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 2gnscib

I use a Butler Creek neoprene one. Havent bothered with a three point tac sling or anything.

----------


## res

The same old leather sling that I use on all my rifles, never felt the need for a tactical style sling but I do use a target sling in comps

----------


## anderset20

Yeah I use a neoprene but haven't really found it very comfortable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Konev

i have an eberlestock pack with a rifle scabbard in it.

----------


## res

How do you find it?

----------


## steven

Stupid things not to do with an AR15.

 :15 8 212: 

1) So I wanted to do a functional test on the sh**ty brownells mags to see if they would feed as I chopped off 1/2 a coil of the spring at a time.  Decided not to trust just the safety but to remove the firing pin so it was impossible to go off.  Bad, bad idea, cam pin turned and jammed BCG at the 1/2 way mark, couldnt part receivers to get it out either.  

 :TT TT: 

2) Had to strip out stock and buffer tube and the f***ing wee pin head that holds the buffer in went Piiiiiing, f***ing lost it.  So thank good I had a CMMG lower build kit so I could put it all back together, except I almost lost than one as well, but got lucky it hit me first.

 :Dark Mood: 

The AIL stocks are a bit of a bugger to put on btw.

 :36 1 5: 

So that's Xmas done Ive had enough, I'll go play WoT for the rest of the day, way safer.........LOL.

 :36 17 4:

----------


## Beavis

Did you try to pop the pivot and take down pin together? It just slides off.

----------


## steven

ah duh....that would have done it, so used to flipping it I didnt think of that.

 :15 8 212: 

Merry Xmas btw.

----------


## Beavis

All good. I was there once. Have a good one.

----------


## turner nz

so finally shot my ar properly after 2 years of ownership... bought back a leupold 3x9x40 mark 1 mil-dot scope from the states which is fantastic for the money nice and light too, and oh boy i'm not the greatest shot but i was impressed with the accuracy of the thing! at 100m most semi's i've shot are much to be desired on an accuracy level....got one 20c size group other weren't so great... my set up is CMMG with a Daniel defense .625 LW 1/7 barrel, shooting 55gr hornady training ammo was very impressed, had a few average shots but i think the trigger has alot to do with it, anyone else replaced the trigger on there ar and noticed a big diff ? but loving the gas in the eyes too....(lucky saw you guys saying it was an issue before hand and wore eye protection) adjustable gas block on the cards also..anyone stock em in nz ? but absolutely loving the ar platform!

----------


## res

Replacing your trigger will probably help a lot. 
There are some very cheep/free mods you can do to your charging handle to reduce the amount of gas hitting you, but these work best when combined with an adjustable has block

----------


## cambo

> What slings are you guys using? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I copied a design from off another rifle forum and made my own.
Make your own TAC SLING for 10 bucks! Pics and detailed instructions inside 56k warning - AR15.COM

Worked out well. Got all the buckles and webbing from Twin Needle here in CHCH and put it all together. I didn't use Alice clips like they did though, I used std Uncle Mike sling swivels.
I bought a Magpul MS4 sling as well, but I prefer my DIY sling.

----------


## anderset20

> so finally shot my ar properly after 2 years of ownership...


I'm in the same boat as you. Think I'm going to start with a ALG trigger but have heard you need jp springs as well to make that good, may have to bite the bullet and go for a Timney or something. I'm used to 2 pound on my rifles but want something heavier than that for my AR, mine just feels like it's about 15

As far as adjustable gas blocks just get a seekins from brownells, about $100 delivered and 2-3 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

> I copied a design from off another rifle forum and made my own.
> Make your own TAC SLING for 10 bucks! Pics and detailed instructions inside 56k warning - AR15.COM
> 
> Worked out well. Got all the buckles and webbing from Twin Needle here in CHCH and put it all together. I didn't use Alice clips like they did though, I used std Uncle Mike sling swivels.
> I bought a Magpul MS4 sling as well, but I prefer my DIY sling.


So what your saying is you have a spare magpul??  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## turner nz

yeah mate i'm looking at this one, think i'll just bite the bullet and do it.... Gunsmithing &Reloading Tools - Timney Trigger - AR-15 Competition, AR-15

----------


## res

There are plenty of other options at that price point, check out nzar15, not that there is anything wrong with the timney-it's just that others have progressed.

----------


## anderset20

Yeah I'll be looking for something basic that's better than standard milspecs. I'll be buying through NZAR15 too because he sold me my ar and I'm more than impressed with it especially for the price it was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

I find the trigger on my model4 stag not too bad.  I need a scope, I can only shoot open sights / red dot to about 50yds, 75 max.

----------


## anderset20

The trigger on my spikes is the only thing I don't like about it. But it's still more than adequate it's just a personal preference. My last ar had a lighter trigger so that's what I'm used too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

> So what your saying is you have a spare magpul?? 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## anderset20

> Yup


That you would sell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

> That you would sell? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could possibly have my arm twisted......

----------


## turner nz

brownells only have bloody .750 adjustable gas blocks no .625 so up up shit creek as far as i can see.... did i see a user on here drill and tap a screw to make his adjustable or was that somewhere else ?

----------


## Beavis

Yes totally do able

----------


## anderset20

Does anyone have any clever options for slings on the a-cat style stocks? My AIS stock has a sling swivel point but I want it to be a QD point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TeRei

Get Santa to make a late delivery of this toy

Is the SIG 516 Carbon the best AR-15 made? (VIDEO)

----------


## cambo

> Does anyone have any clever options for slings on the a-cat style stocks? My AIS stock has a sling swivel point but I want it to be a QD point 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about something like this...
http://www.brownells.com/shooting-ac...prod27641.aspx

----------


## anderset20

They only work on the e-cat buffer tube style stocks don't they? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Banana

http://www.brownells.com/shooting-ac...prod42438.aspx

----------


## cambo

They have them to suit all kinds of stocks.

----------


## Konev



----------


## Beavis

Must have got lost in the Christmas rush. They'll send another one. Let them know.

----------


## Konev

Its now back in Auckland.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

@Konev and friends/colleagues,
How long normally take to you guys get a response to your orders at Brownells?
I put a "simple" order there for a sling and attachment point but i still haven't had any contact from them regards my order, shipment or payment charge.
Please, any advise?
Cheers.

Mac





>

----------


## Beavis

Brownells has just moved their wharehouse and orders are delayed. Lots of cry baby threads on AR15.com - they're even slow in the states atm.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Thank You for the info @Beavis

----------


## Konev

takes about 5 days for order to be processed at the moment.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

So, my order from 18/12 should already be start process? All good, i hope i still have money in my bank account by the time they finish process it.

Thank you all for the feedback.

Mac

----------


## Koshogi

Just remember that this is one of the busiest times of the year and in the 9 days since you ordered two of those days were public holidays and two were the weekend. 

Brownells is by far one the best online retailers on the Internet. Rest assured they are doing their very best for all of their many customers.

----------


## Dannz

Does anyone know of an NZ stockist of 10 round Pmags?  20 and 30 round options seem relatively easy to find, but the 10 round ones...not so much.

----------


## 308

P Mag copy I think

AR-15 Spear Mag 10 RND MAGAZINE BLK

----------


## Dannz

> P Mag copy I think
> 
> AR-15 Spear Mag 10 RND MAGAZINE BLK


Yeah, I've seen those and might give one a try.  I've heard they have a tendency to stick in some lowers, but worth a look given that they're not too expensive.  Still keen to try a Pmag though, if I can ever find one locally.  I'm told that NZar15.com may be getting some in in the new year.

----------


## res

> Does anyone know of an NZ stockist of 10 round Pmags?  20 and 30 round options seem relatively easy to find, but the 10 round ones...not so much.


Some on tardeme right now

----------


## Konev

are 10 rounders still ecat? i thought there was some change in the law regarding 10 round mags but never found out exactly what it was.

----------


## res

Still e cat, but you can now have a mag that was made/looks to hold ten that is restricted to 7 on a cat, in the past if it looked to hold over seven it was deemed e cat.

----------


## steven

target-shooting-23-12-2014-stag-mod4.pdf

The Barnaul stringed vertically, suggesting the projectiles are OK? but the powder charge is off? Tula shot all over the place.  Both the Belmont ammo shot fine, ADI SMK shot very well but $2 a go v 55cents for the Belmont.  Limitations is my eye sight I think, best I could shoot at was 50yds, I need to fit a scope.

----------


## steven

> Still e cat, but you can now have a mag that was made/looks to hold ten that is restricted to 7 on a cat, in the past if it looked to hold over seven it was deemed e cat.


and if you buy a CMMG conversion 22LR kit make sure the mag doesnt look like its a 30round 223 mag holding 10 22LR rounds.

----------


## nzteza

Barnaul 55gr or 62gr

----------


## steven

Barnaul was,  223 Barnaul 62gr FMJ

tula was,  223 Tula 55gr Full Metal Jacket

The barnaul FMJs did well enough for me to want to try a few handloads on the projectile to see if it improves, cheap enough.  The only ammo I had problems with on manually closing the bolt 2 out of 3 times was barnaul steel case btw, it did auto feed without an issue though.  The Belmont, tula and ADi fed flawlessly every time.      I had 2 belmont loads 55gr fmj seconds and 62gr speer both shot well given my eyesight. Im going to buy a cheap scope though to shoot at 100m before I do anything else, 50m is a bit close to tell for me.

----------


## steven

dp.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Attachment 32736
> 
> The Barnaul stringed vertically, suggesting the projectiles are OK? but the powder charge is off? Tula shot all over the place.  Both the Belmont ammo shot fine, ADI SMK shot very well but $2 a go v 55cents for the Belmont.  Limitations is my eye sight I think, best I could shoot at was 50yds, I need to fit a scope.


Hi everyone, hello there @steven,
So, I used American Eagle to break in my Stag model 6 and since I swap for Hornady 55gr sp brass cases and the accuracy at 100mts is as follow. 
There are 3 shooters in the photo, first from left me, a friend and then my partner. My group is a 10 shots and the Middle is 5 and right(my partner) 3. 





I think it is an option. 
Cheers 
Mac

----------


## steven

Yep I want to try that American Eagle but frankly I think until I get a scope so I can do 100yds reliably I'm not going to learn much more except what is really bad and that was the Tula and probably the barnaul as a complet cartridge, the projectile might be Ok and since its cheap its worth buying one pack.   This was more of a run the barrel in and have some fun exercise.  I also shot various 22LR I will put those up tomorrow, I forgot to today. The Highland high velocity did the best and its $10 for 50 which isnt bad.

----------


## steven

22LR CMMG conversion Stag Model 4

22lr-target-shooting-23-12-2014-stag-mod4.pdf

I would say the highland "won" on accuracy and is cheaper (2/3rds) than the lapua HV which was second and the highland had no feed or eject issues over 40 rounds, lapua HV failed to eject once in 30.  Highland was copper "washed" so easy to handle while the lapua was lubbed and a swine to feed into the mag.  I did have Lapua std and that failed to clear every shot, the CMMG blowback mechanism needs enough oomph to work I think, std or subs probably dont have enough.

----------


## steven

Belmont FMJ 55gr v 62gr FMJ Ammo

A3-belmont-target-shooting-23-12-2014-stag-mod4.pdf

Unfortunately I forgot to mark which is which for sure...doh, will have to retest, but the Belmont 55gr FMJ seconds was dirt cheap, cheaper than barnaul and tula.

----------


## anderset20

Help please. Can't decide on an ALG trigger or a cmmg I think 2 stage?. ALG trigger milspec pull weight. Cmmg 3.5 pound. Not competition just hunting. My other rifles have 2 pound pull but they are bolt action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## res

Do you prefer one or two stage triggers?
Personally I would go for the cmmg two stage as mil spec trigger pull sucks sweaty monkey balls IMHO if you have other options

----------


## anderset20

Never tried one to be honest. I just like the idea of a lower pull weight. Think the reviews I found were gen 1 triggers and they weren't great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

Is ALG exportable?  I thought they were not?

----------


## anderset20

Ken at NZAR15 has them in stock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

Well interestingly I tried to google some reviews on the cmmg and didn't find much positive. Maybe an ALG and get some jp springs in might be the go. Looked into that and people are getting around 4.5 pound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## res

That sounds nice

----------


## steven

Hmm Ok brownells wont export ALG.

----------


## anderset20

Happy man with new scope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

> Happy man with new scope 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see you been in at Dix's. I can recognise that bench anywhere. lol

Nice set up on that AR.

----------


## anderset20

Yep I rarely walk out of there with nothing. Kyle also did my trigger and saved me a few hundred 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

Yep I rarely walk out of there with nothing. Kyle also did my trigger and saved me a few hundred 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dannz

> Some on tardeme right now


Scored a 7-round PMAG, thanks.  Well, almost.  The guy is insisting on a police mail order form before he'll send it!

----------


## res

Funny, the cops have refused to fill one out for me in the past for stuff that doesn't actually need one.

----------


## Bernie

had a go with a camo clad. Kit  not sure if I like it or not(but it will protect it from more knocks)

----------


## Ryan

Sorry Bernie but  :Sick:

----------


## Bernie

I know  feel the same

----------


## Bernie

Just stripped tape off receiver  upper etc keep on scope and forend to protect (was knocking  those areas around  abit  so tape should help there ) suppressor it would probably melt any way) was just playing a bit bored go for run now

----------


## Dannz

> Funny, the cops have refused to fill one out for me in the past for stuff that doesn't actually need one.


Thankfully no problems for me time.

----------


## steven

my eyes.........oh god.....

----------


## anderset20

For anyone that might find this useful, I sighted in my AR with its new Mark AR 4-12 yesterday using 55gr sp hornady factory ammo. Using a 1-7 twist spikes barrel. Absolutely rate the scope. Everything so far about seems really nice. Wish the 4-12s came with the firedot option but that's all good. So 4 close shots to get close on paper. 7 clicks up and 1 left from the factory. Out to 100 and lay down (just using my bag no bipod or anything) and this was my first 4 shots. First was the low one and I adjusted my rest. Then took the last 3. No adjustment needed - what a fluke. Quickly packed up and headed to the pub  :Have A Nice Day:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

@anderset20, 
LOL! That suppressor will be mine. Already put $500 bid there. 

Lol

----------


## foxhound

> For anyone that might find this useful, I sighted in my AR with its new Mark AR 4-12 yesterday using 55gr sp hornady factory ammo. Using a 1-7 twist spikes barrel. Absolutely rate the scope. Everything so far about seems really nice. Wish the 4-12s came with the firedot option but that's all good. So 4 close shots to get close on paper. 7 clicks up and 1 left from the factory. Out to 100 and lay down (just using my bag no bipod or anything) and this was my first 4 shots. First was the low one and I adjusted my rest. Then took the last 3. No adjustment needed - what a fluke. Quickly packed up and headed to the pub  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its good when it all comes together in a short space of time,

----------


## anderset20

> @anderset20, 
> LOL! That suppressor will be mine. Already put $500 bid there. 
> 
> Lol


Lol all yours mate. Was only looking at it to take some length off mine but it's no shorter than a waitaki


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Cool, I finishing getting it, it is one of the couple over barrels models who will fit on my varmint barrel.
Let's wait and see how it will go. 

Cheers

Mac

----------


## redbang

Anyone out there got Windham AR's ? Happy with them ? Any comments ?

Cheers, Red  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bernie

Yip I have Windham. Very happy  it's a exterminator model varmint type  found it very accurate   Shoot better than  I can

----------


## Youngllama

Yep i also have a windham owned it for around 2 months now and hasn't missed a beat, nice build quality, excuse the camo wrap its only to stop me from scratching it i tend to have a bad habit of it haha

----------


## turner nz

these look to be well priced but take into account they aren't mil-spec as such no forward assist and has a integrated trigger guard plus no dust cover but may interest someone S&W M&P15 SPORT 5.56 NATO A or E Cat

----------


## steven

I got a stag because it was 1900 and teh windham's 2300

----------


## dirtyhabit

Are they in stock yet?

----------


## steven

S&W looks interesting especially for the money.  Receivers are right material anyway 7075-t6

----------


## Gerbs

Windham Weaponry Varmint Exterminator

Living up to its name, shattering hares at 100-300meters from the roof of that little Suzuki.
Sightron STAC 2.5-17.5x56, using American Eagle 50g cheap stuff.

----------


## steven

Where/who did you get the scope off?

----------


## Gerbs

Deadeye Dicks in Levin.
Was running a 4.5-14x50 VX3, but it just never worked for me.
This STAC works great  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dublin

Just wondering if anyone has the NEA AR15 in a 762x39? How had you found it with accuracy, reliability etcetc...

----------


## anderset20

Anyone with the AIL a-cat or e-cat stocks this was easy once I found what I was after. Cost $15 too



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## res

> Just wondering if anyone has the NEA AR15 in a 762x39? How had you found it with accuracy, reliability etcetc...


A mate has been thrashing one very hard,both hunting and range use. Very high round count. 
He loves it,with hunting ammo its a moa gun. 
Only issue he has had is a mag spring failed-easy fix and could happen to anything

----------


## anderset20

Anyone running a Samson evolution rail? And would anyone be interested in a spikes sar3 9 inch rail?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Koshogi

> Anyone running a Samson evolution rail? And would anyone be interested in a spikes sar3 9 inch rail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah,  I've got a 12.37, Rainier Special Edition. Very nice. 

If/when I'm buying a new one,  I'd go with Keymod or M-Lok.

Lots of options these days for rails. Look at what your needs and requirements are,  not just what looks 'purdy'.

----------


## anderset20

Hmm ok good to know, I wasn't planning on key mod but only because I don't think anyone has them here. Unless I want to stick to 9 inch. I was hoping to go to 10 or 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Koshogi

> Hmm ok good to know, I wasn't planning on key mod but only because I don't think anyone has them here. Unless I want to stick to 9 inch. I was hoping to go to 10 or 11
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easy to import. As long as the company is registered, you can just order it from the USA.

Type up a couple bits of paperwork and save yourself some money.

----------


## anderset20

> Easy to import. As long as the company is registered, you can just order it from the USA.
> 
> Type up a couple bits of paperwork and save yourself some money.


Ok haven't done that before but I'll give it a go. I need an export and import form is that correct?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Koshogi

Only export for a rail. ( Unless for E Cat)

----------


## 300CALMAN

Hi Koshogi, interesting conversation. Last export from the US for gun parts cost me $250. is this different for rails? Or did you get it with a pile of other stuff.

----------


## Banana

Brownells only charge $10 or 3% of the order.

Sent from my XT535

----------


## anderset20

> Brownells only charge $10 or 3% of the order.
> 
> Sent from my XT535


And if brownells don't have what you want? Next best option?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Banana

Special order through Brownells

----------


## Koshogi

> And if brownells don't have what you want? Next best option?


Somethings you can't have.

----------


## anderset20

> Yeah,  I've got a 12.37, Rainier Special Edition. Very nice. 
> 
> If/when I'm buying a new one,  I'd go with Keymod or M-Lok.
> 
> Lots of options these days for rails. Look at what your needs and requirements are,  not just what looks 'purdy'.


The Samson modifies off a standard barrel nut is that correct? So I'd actually have to get one of them too because I'm guessing they don't come with - @Digit ? My current is the sar3 type by spikes/seekins. Maybe I'm better to go for a seekins mcsr then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Koshogi

> The Samson modifies off a standard barrel nut is that correct? So I'd actually have to get one of them too because I'm guessing they don't come with - @Digit ? My current is the sar3 type by spikes/seekins. Maybe I'm better to go for a seekins mcsr then. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Only $20.

What don't you like about the SAR3?

----------


## steven

> Anyone with the AIL a-cat or e-cat stocks this was easy once I found what I was after. Cost $15 too
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you do it?

----------


## anderset20

> Yes. Only $20.
> 
> What don't you like about the SAR3?


It's ok I just would rather a more comfortable rail I guess. I don't need rails so why have them. Purely a personal thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

> How did you do it?


It's literally a $5 part from reloaders. Uncle mikes qd100 and I just found a screw that would work and screwed it on with some blue loctite. Job done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

I had terminal problems with my Brownells AR15 5rnd mags, not one worked.  Anyway I complained to Brownells but heard nothing back so I put it down to experience.  Today surprisingly, these turned up,



Now I just need to buy 400 rounds to test....

Hopefully they are OK.  Not teflon coated I think and made Jan 14 instead of June 14, package labeling suggests a known problem to me.

----------


## redbang

Anybody have a carbon fiber AR ? Bad ? good ? any difference in performance or handling ?

Seriously looking at the moment  :Wink:

----------


## gimp

> Anybody have a carbon fiber AR ? Bad ? good ? any difference in performance or handling ?
> 
> Seriously looking at the moment


falls apart

----------


## anderset20

I held one. Felt like a toy. Don't know why but it felt wrong. Sort of on topic I weighed my AR with a heavy suppressor and it was 30 grams heavier than my .270, yet people say they're heavy bloody things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

It's the density


I'd avoid non-traditional materials used for upper/lower like the plague considering the track record 100% of them have for breaking eventually

----------


## redbang

I'm not being smart, merely looking for good info ☺
What breaks ? and when you say 'eventually' what governs that ? Poor handling, bits break off, round count, can you be more specific ☺

----------


## gimp

all of the above really

----------


## steven

Lighter if that is useful to you, but then things like skinny barrels should also be fitted i would think.  They are supposed to be less durable but replacing the upper or lower is quite a cheap exercise about $150 each from brownells.

----------


## redbang

Anyone actually used one or own one ?

----------


## Trevs

> Anyone actually used one or own one ?


I have a carbon 15 and have never had an issue. They dont rust, very light which means i can carry more ammo. The down side is they feel so light that u do feel like ur holding a toy at times.

----------


## anderset20

> Yeah,  I've got a 12.37, Rainier Special Edition. Very nice. 
> 
> If/when I'm buying a new one,  I'd go with Keymod or M-Lok.
> 
> Lots of options these days for rails. Look at what your needs and requirements are,  not just what looks 'purdy'.


To bring this back up,  why keymod? My fingers currently hovering over the buy button for a standard 10 inch evolution.. Only because I can have it in a few days 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Jexla

I run keymod on my AR's rail and it's great because it's actually HOLES in the rail so it's able to be lighter than if it were picatinny, there are also adapters for keymod to picatinny if the attachment you require is only able to be used on picatinny.
Problem with M-lok currently, is that there's not really enough attachments for them. I can see M-lok being more popular in the far future though. Just my 10c.

----------


## anderset20

Yeah see I have a quad rail and don't use them. So I guess it's not a if issue for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jexla

I also use those brownells mags, don't seem to have any issues with them.

----------


## huntingkiwi

I've had issues with four of the gray 5rd mags (yes the rifle is assembled correctly)  ☺

----------


## Jexla

What issues? Failure to feed?

----------


## huntingkiwi

Yep that's it.. I was convinced it was a lubrication issue to start with but kept coming back to the mags

----------


## Jexla

I've only used mine a handful of times, I will keep an eye out for any failure to feeds and report back my findings. Will throw a hundred or so of rounds down range on Sunday with these mags and see how I go.

----------


## anderset20

That bugger moment when your new suppressor bushing ends up right in the small section of barrel 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## res

Lol Murphy strikes again!
Looks like you need to turn your 16"(I assume) into a 14.5"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

Yeah pissed me off haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

I've been using a DPT can without the rear bushing at all for months, it doesn't really Do anything

----------


## anderset20

Yeah i sorta wondered that. No different to a muzzle forward I guess? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

Has anyone cut down their AR barrel before? Mines currently 16 thinking about cutting it to 14.5, one to help my floating bushing on the suppressor but also to hide it in and 11 inch rail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## res

You will still have 7" of dwell time + the can so do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

what if he's got a middy (he probably doesn't and still do it)

----------


## res

From posts he has put up we know he doesn't. 
But good point for others reading. 

So for them, and not the wonderfully pedantic (to me this is a compliment) gimp

Basically both a 20" and 14.5"  mil spec ar have 7" of dwell time (barrel past the gas port) as this is what the so called experts feel is needed for a super reliable AR in the hands of your average solder(read as potential muppet) during heavy field use. 
In the real world of the NZ ar user less is just fine, especially if the ar has a suppresser on as this ups the back pressure and arguably adds slightly to the dwell time-smarter people than me can argue about this, I just know from experience that 
A 16" cut to 14.5" will work just fine, hell, cut it to 12.5 with a can and he will most likely be fine without even having to change gas port size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

That's what I'm after. Cheers guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

Ok someone help me decide please, I'm torn between a 12.37 inch (314mm) keymod evolution or a 11 inch (280mm) non keymod evolution that comes with 3 rails. Thinking I'll shorten barrel 1.5 inches to land the bushing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Banana

12.37

----------


## anderset20

Keymod 12.37 is $60 more and comes with no rails. 11 inch standard comes with 3. Still 12.37? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Banana

Standard 12.37?

----------


## anderset20

Just a case of what's in stock and what's not, it's just the toss up on keymod? Is it that much better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jexla

So I used those Brownell mags on Sunday and FUCK ME did you curse them or WHAT!? I could only get 60 or so rounds down range before I couldn't be fucked dealing with all the failure to feeds / misfeeds.
Do NOT recommend those mags at all.

----------


## dfmaisey

> That bugger moment when your new suppressor bushing ends up right in the small section of barrel 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI, the new SileNZ carbine or subsonic suppressors will fit an M4 profile barrel and locate the rear bushing to contact just on the front edge of that step down on the barrel. Good hybrid alloy units, and provided you arent doint mag dumps they will give good service. (Like any alloy suppressor you have to take care not to over-cook them.) Available from GunsNZ.com or me. Gunsnz have them with bushings all ready to go for the stag arms AR barrels. Cheers.

----------


## Daggers_187

I have a midlength that's cut to 12"....only has like 3 " of dwell time...good as.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## anderset20

Mines getting cut down today  and new 11 inch rail fitted


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

> I also use those brownells mags, don't seem to have any issues with them.


5 rnd?

teflon?

----------


## steven

556 cases to avoid,

FNM dated 04 cases with a green sealer around the primer off Belmont's are bergen primed.

----------


## steven

> So I used those Brownell mags on Sunday and FUCK ME did you curse them or WHAT!? I could only get 60 or so rounds down range before I couldn't be fucked dealing with all the failure to feeds / misfeeds.
> Do NOT recommend those mags at all.


So you are the 3rd or 4th (5th?) person to say they are crap.  

So my 4 teflon coated 6/14 dated ones didnt work at all.  Brownels sent me 4 non-tefloned mags dated 1/14 as a free replacement but I have not tested them yet.  Anyway I just bought another two 5 rnd stag mags off gunsnz.com hopefully they will be as flawless (250+ rounds no issues) as the one that came with the gun.  I need at least 1 more for WSRA but I am spent out for march having bought all the bits ($200) to reload 223!

----------


## steven

recommended small rifle primers for the AR?

fed GM215M?

Federal Small Rifle Match Primers No GM205M x1000 - Rifle Primers - Primers - Reloading - Reloaders Supplies Ltd

----------


## ubique

Has anyone else had issues with the  A cat SPEAR mags? - Mine are a relatively tight fit in my aero precision lower and every two or three rounds they release themselves from the mag well. Don't have any issues with pmags or other metal mags

----------


## dirtyhabit

Yep Ive had to do a bit of surgery on two of my Spear mags so they'd fit. They were real tight so just sanded them back a bit till they went in and out easy. They have been pretty reliable other than that...

----------


## PERRISCICABA

I haven't shoot as much i would like with my AR lately as it is just coming back from a little of a "surgery", however, i have 3 spear mags and they work pretty well on my StagArms. I hope i can shoot "a lot" from tomorrow onwards so then i can give a better feedback.

----------


## Jexla

> 5 rnd?
> 
> teflon?


I took that comment back, they were SHIT when I shot them on Sunday, 5 round teflon, yes.

----------


## huntingkiwi

@Jexla what type of issues did you have?

----------


## specweapon

> I've been using a DPT can without the rear bushing at all for months, it doesn't really Do anything



Me too, just end up with heaps of twigs and crap down the back, but easy enough to clean when I take it off

----------


## Jexla

> @Jexla what type of issues did you have?


Failure to feeds, misfeeds.

----------


## hanse

Been wondering lately what part/parts of an AR are considered to be the firearm by NZ law? See a lot of 80% lowers in the states, and also there was a post the other day about breaking an AR down in order to legally store it easily while away from your normal storage. Whats the go here in NZ,  O'wise ones?

----------


## anderset20

Just a heads up to anyone with Samson rails or other gear, I was after a few small pieces for my rail and contacted them direct, a lady Cathleen replies and she's awesome. Sling point and bipod adapter shipping to me tomorrow  :Have A Nice Day:  I went with the 10inch and shortened to 14.5 barrel so the sonic fit (going back a few pages) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Banana

Tried 3 of the Brownells 5 round mags.  None of them work.

----------


## steven

Brownells sent me 4 non-teflon coated mags dated 1 / 14 for free, after the 1st  4 dated 6 /14 didnt work at all. I have not been able to get up to Kaitoke yet to try them, but I bought 2 more OEM stag mags gunsnz. I tried cutting own the spring on 1 but after 3 turns cut off is still mostly jammed and the follower just kept tilting and jamming that way.

----------


## steven

Looking for recommendations on a front  tube for an (AR rifle ie 18inch plus barrel) and sling mounts.    So first off I'd like a front grip/rail/tube that is  fairly light weight and suitable to shoot with a sling.  I need the front lower of it to be able to attach a bipod to, or a quick detach sling mount so a short pic rail.  I dont want a bulky and weighty quad rail. At the back I have a rifle tube so I need something that will clamp onto that to give my a quick detach sling mount point.  Ive seen one in the US somewhere but I cant remember where, options in NZ?

----------


## Beavis

Midwest Industries from digit. Best value by far and very nice.

----------


## ubique

> Midwest Industries from digit. Best value by far and very nice.


+ 1

the midwest is very nice and digit has them at a fair price. I have the 10 inch Gen 2 SS. The slick sides are good as you can have as many or as few rails (my preference) as you like on it. Nice and light, finish is good and unlike some rails I tried, it isn't an absolute mare to install so that the top rails are in alignment (if you're planning on fitting it yourself). 

What stock are you running? - If it's a compatible one, I have a QD sling mount sitting around that I bought by mistake that you can have for the cost of sending it

----------


## dogmatix

I stayed away form the Brownells mags thank goodness, went for the Lancers - steel lipped, poly body design, very happy with them.
Feed flawlessley, drop easily and nice and grippy when handling them.

----------


## Konev

got the adjustable gas block installed and the can screwed on today. rifle is cycling with the block almost closed.

----------


## anderset20

Had some fun with the PMC bronze line ammo today. Dialling targets out to 550 with the Leupold mark AR and am happy as 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikerNZ

It's a nice range of hills that one..  :Wink: 

Didn't spot any roos to tumble?

----------


## anderset20

> It's a nice range of hills that one.. 
> 
> Didn't spot any roos to tumble?


Nailed the one I did see on the run but was pretty relaxed today, but yes very nice country


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hello everyone, hope the "long" weekend is going well to you all.
A few weeks ago i enquire regards what was the "best" option to "remedy" the "maybe" over gas" in my Stag model6. I have suppressed it and everything still works beautifully, however, i start to hear that buffer spring sound in my stock as i release a shot (stock is an AIL "A" cat). I felt it also got a little rough during the shooting so accuracy has been compromised as well.
Everyone who reply to my question suggest the adjustable gas block but i am thinking seriously in just a heavier buffer, so my question is

What is the opinion you guys who has that many AR's in the safe and have upgraded and or modified it regards the two options i mention here, Gas block or heavier buffer?

Thank you in advance for the attention.

Mac

----------


## PERRISCICABA

My options for heavy buffer are Spikes Tactical ST3 (5.4oz) or Heavy Buffers | Products | HSS Tungsten AR15 Carbine Buffer

----------


## Banana

A rifle buffer (that you currently have in your AIL stock) is already about the same weight as a T3 buffer (Rifle is 5.2 oz, T3 is 5.4 oz).  The heavy buffers only work in carbine receiver extensions, and are only heavier when compared to the standard 3.0 oz carbine buffer.

Even with a carbine receiver extension, switching to heavy buffer won't fix over gassing from a suppressor.  A suppressor will increase bolt velocity way more than a heavy buffer can reduce it.

----------


## stumpy

I hear my spring every shot .....is it meant to be quiet ? .... on another note was next to a guy on the range yesterday and he was shooting norinco 5.56 .... ammo , holy crap was it loud !!!!! .....

----------


## mikee

> I hear my spring every shot .....is it meant to be quiet ? .... on another note was next to a guy on the range yesterday and he was shooting norinco 5.56 .... ammo , holy crap was it loud !!!!! .....


no its not meant to be quiet, I never here it anymore. You can buy a JP unit which is silent but pricey to solve nothing

----------


## Natatale

Im looking at getting a https://nzar15.com/store/index.php?i...roller=product but in 12.5" barrel.
Anything that I should add to it as a basic quick point and shoot ?? 
I have a Ruger s/s .223 compact but setup for long shots and bolt action (This Rifle is for sale by the way)  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## steven

> Hello everyone, hope the "long" weekend is going well to you all.
> A few weeks ago i enquire regards what was the "best" option to "remedy" the "maybe" over gas" in my Stag model6. I have suppressed it and everything still works beautifully, however, i start to hear that buffer spring sound in my stock as i release a shot (stock is an AIL "A" cat). I felt it also got a little rough during the shooting so accuracy has been compromised as well.
> Everyone who reply to my question suggest the adjustable gas block but i am thinking seriously in just a heavier buffer, so my question is
> 
> What is the opinion you guys who has that many AR's in the safe and have upgraded and or modified it regards the two options i mention here, Gas block or heavier buffer?
> 
> Thank you in advance for the attention.
> 
> Mac


Heavier buffers are for M4s only? I think the rifle just has one weight?  Adjustable would be what I would do as the less omph you have to deal with the more accurate you should be.

My Stag model4 boings occasionally, put a bit of heavy grease on the spring?

----------


## 308

Pull ya spring out, get a handful of grease and slather it with the stuff
Messy but it works




> I hear my spring every shot .....is it meant to be quiet ? .... on another note was next to a guy on the range yesterday and he was shooting norinco 5.56 .... ammo , holy crap was it loud !!!!! .....

----------


## mikee

> Pull ya spring out, get a handful of grease and slather it with the stuff
> Messy but it works


or take off your muffs, you won't hear the S..p..r...o...i..n..g then  :Have A Nice Day:  infact you wont hear FA after the first shot  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Banana

> Heavier buffers are for M4s only? I think the rifle just has one weight?


They're for any AR with a carbine receiver extension, but shorter gas systems are more likely to need them for reliable extraction.  
The rifle buffer has 5 weights inside it.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Guys, thank you heaps for all the replies, as I said before, I am always learning a lot from you all, the advises, tips and etc that I get in this forum are awesome, thank you for share all the experience with this beginner. 

Mac

----------


## cambo

Here's a great way to sight in an AR....
Frank Proctor’s 50 Yard Zero at 10 Yards | Jerking the Trigger
Zeroing Target – 50/200 Yard Zero at 10 Yards | Jerking the Trigger

Target to print out
http://jerkingthetrigger.com/wp-cont...ero-Target.pdf

----------


## dogmatix

> Pull ya spring out, get a handful of grease and slather it with the stuff
> Messy but it works


+1

First thing I did when I got my AR.

----------


## MassiveAttack

Any opinions or recommendations on adjustable gas blocks?

This one is cheap
AXC 223 5 56 Aluminum Low Profile Micro Gas Block 750 w Free Carbine Gas Tube | eBay

Steel or aluminum?
Set screws or clamp on?

This is to go on a lightweight AR that I am suppressing.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Any opinions or recommendations on adjustable gas blocks?
> 
> This one is cheap
> AXC 223 5 56 Aluminum Low Profile Micro Gas Block 750 w Free Carbine Gas Tube | eBay
> 
> Steel or aluminum?
> Set screws or clamp on?
> 
> This is to go on a lightweight AR that I am suppressing.


The one you have chosen is not adjustable. Don't know If I would trust it but you never know.

This would be my pick for you:
http://www.brownells.com/rifle-parts...prod55124.aspx

----------


## steven

Q, reading about the long range prone competitions (like 600yds) for the AR15 in the USA, is there any such competition in NZ? (wellington region)  Also there is a requirement for A2 iron sights I think but they can be moded to do 1/4MOA from std anybody done something like this?

----------


## steven

Well if you want cheap unknown off ebay why not go the whole hog, Funpowerland Tactical Micro Low Profile 0.75 Inch M4 / AR15 Low Profile Gas Block-in Hunting Gun Accessories from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group.  Its aluminum so you could drill and tap it easily to make it adjustable.

----------


## Konev

> The one you have chosen is not adjustable. Don't know If I would trust it but you never know.
> 
> This would be my pick for you:
> http://www.brownells.com/rifle-parts...prod55124.aspx


Can happily confirm that brownells will ship that block

----------


## Koshogi

> Q, reading about the long range prone competitions (like 600yds) for the AR15 in the USA, is there any such competition in NZ? (wellington region)  Also there is a requirement for A2 iron sights I think but they can be moded to do 1/4MOA from std anybody done something like this?


Service Rifle shoot long range with ARs.

www.wsra.org.nz

----------


## steven

What are Good 7rnd Ar15 mags these days?  Especially those tested in Stag Arms.

----------


## steven

> Service Rifle shoot long range with ARs.
> 
> WSRA


Not much past 100yds.  Though there is supposed to be a new range on the cards.

----------


## steven

Some load testing yesterday,
 @Banana the CMJs did indeed to very well and at 13.5cents, think I'll order 1000 or maybe 2000, thanks for that. 

 :Thumbsup: 

Need to try them +/- 0.2gr from 24gr 2208 to see if they do a bit better but they look perfect ie good and cheap for 100yds shooting.

None of these are optimised btw, just 0.5gr increments to see potential, and get a feel. The barnauls, well were sucky, nuff said.



FNB ex-mil brass, Fed205MAR primer, ADI 2208.  Just an aside but higher loads shot worse, a lot worse.

----------


## ebf

> Not much past 100yds.  Though there is supposed to be a new range on the cards.


Nope  @steven, you need to read your WSRA emails  :Grin: 

I attended a Welly Service Rifle LR shoot a couple months ago. Farm over in the Wairarapa, they go out there a couple times a year. From memory the furthest distance was just over 900yds. There were 2 ARs, one a pretty standard 308 with 3 or 4 optic, the other one bit more of a custom job.

----------


## steven

The proposed new (600yd?) range at Wanuiomata is off?  I know about the odd long range shoot but it is not very frequent.  

I have not joined WSRA yet as I am too busy on DIYing to shoot much so ergo I dont get any emails.  Also I need 2 ppl I think to sponsor me, no one I know is that insane.

 :XD: 

Anyway the plan at the moment is back to full time full bore FTR shooting in September.  

and do lots of 223 practice at Kaitoke, so WSRA next year I suspect.

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

Wainui plan is still ticking over (slowly), speak to Wayne at Upper Hutt Gunshop for the latest.

----------


## steven

Roger, I am in no hurry right now so when it happens it happens.

----------


## res

The owner of the farm over the hill is on this forum, not that he posts much. 
At a guess he could be talked into more events but a couple a year is a lot in the WSRA schedule. 
Doc watsons is a fantastic place for those wanting to work on there long range skill but he limits numbers so I think there is a waiting list. 

Steven, if you only can make a couple of Wsra shoots a year there are cheeper non voting membership options-and I doubt sponsorship is an issue

----------


## steven

drool...

M16 lower, US Colt made, quality #1 - zib-militaria.de

----------


## steven

"Doc watsons is a fantastic place for those wanting to work on there long range skill " if that is who I think it is the fee is also $500+?  but a mate had it for a year and said its was pretty good and worth it if you could put in the time.

----------


## res

That's the place, I found that it was cheaper than the time and fuel to drive to any other spots-even free ones- once or twice a week.

----------


## Dan

Hey team, I'm thinking of building an AR up from parts, there's all sorts of wildly varying accounts all over the internet regarding what sort of gear I'll need to get it done, Torque wrenches, vise blocks, roll pin starters and punches, Gas tube aligners etc ... can someone tell me what I really need to build an AR comfortably and safely, and where might be a good place to get tools from in NZ? Chur  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Banana

vise 
hammer 
standard pin punch set
1/2" drive wrench

----------


## 300CALMAN

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-to...prod27452.aspx
Barrel torque tool and
http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-to...-prod5557.aspx
Wrench

These make torquing the barrel easy, the one place you don't want to go wrong. You can use a block of wood in the mag well when tightening up the buffer tube to the lower.

Bound to be someone down south who will loan you their tools :Grin: .

----------


## Beaker

> Hey team, I'm thinking of building an AR up from parts, there's all sorts of wildly varying accounts all over the internet regarding what sort of gear I'll need to get it done, Torque wrenches, vise blocks, roll pin starters and punches, Gas tube aligners etc ... can someone tell me what I really need to build an AR comfortably and safely, and where might be a good place to get tools from in NZ? Chur


What town you in? Ie you can borrow some of my bits if close to timaru.
But banana, has got it right  - did my first one this way, But the block, wrench etc... Make it easier and no need to buy if someones got the stuff

----------


## Dan

Cheers guys - simpler than I thought! all the "essential tool lists" I found online were invariably just trying to sell me extra shit I wasn't sure if I needed. My dad's a fitter/turner/machinist here locally so maybe I can scavenge some punches and stuff from him  :Psmiley: 
 @Beaker - I'm in the great city of Tekapo, but do head into Timaru pretty often, haven't got any parts together yet but that'd be awesome!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Cheers guys - simpler than I thought! all the "essential tool lists" I found online were invariably just trying to sell me extra shit I wasn't sure if I needed. My dad's a fitter/turner/machinist here locally so maybe I can scavenge some punches and stuff from him 
>  @Beaker - I'm in the great city of Tekapo, but do head into Timaru pretty often, haven't got any parts together yet but that'd be awesome!


No prob.

----------


## Banana

60 round pmag  :Grin:

----------


## R93

Anyone have a Sig 516? 
Thinking of buying one.

----------


## Beavis

> Anyone have a Sig 516? 
> Thinking of buying one.


SIG 516 CQB - On-Target Ltd

Not cheap

----------


## R93

> SIG 516 CQB - On-Target Ltd
> 
> Not cheap


Was thinking of a patrol and want an E cat setup. 
Yeah they are dear but only plan to buy once.
Has heaps of features l like.
Just winding if anyone has one and what are pros and cons.

Mainly be used for service rifle and 3 gun.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> 60 round pmag


A true "Banana" Mag! Would double well as a mono-pod.

----------


## Beavis

> Was thinking of a patrol and want an E cat setup. 
> Yeah they are dear but only plan to buy once.
> Has heaps of features l like.
> Just winding if anyone has one and what are pros and cons.
> 
> Mainly be used for service rifle and 3 gun.


Sig Sauer 516 Patrol | Trade Me
 @R93

----------


## 300CALMAN

If only you could get SIG 556s here. The new xi can have an ak lower or an AR lower, accepting 5.56/300/or 7.62x39 with right barrel bolts and mags. Probably need to bring your own in.

----------


## Beavis

I think Sig's been banned from exporting

----------


## R93

> Sig Sauer 516 Patrol | Trade Me
>  @R93


Already watching but rather buy new.
Don't like second hand rattle guns or semi-auto shotguns.😆

----------


## R93

> I think Sig's been banned from exporting


Yup they have been but will be sorted soon.
Sig USA shafted them with a dodgy deal to Columbia.

----------


## steven

Looking at buying a bare upper receiver to build a precision/long range upper.  From what I can read there is no advantage of using a heavier/more rigid upper?  they seems twice the price so if I can save $100US plus, yippee.  

So maybe just a Bravo company or spikes upper?

----------


## steven

Looking at buying a complete bolt to build a precision/long range upper, suggestions?

----------


## slobster

I don't know if this thread is dead or not but would anyone in Wellington or nearby know how to fit and headspace a barrel ?

----------


## grunzter

AR threads never die!

----------


## Beavis

There are heaps of guys down there who can fit an AR barrel. No need to head space it. Ask on sport shooter forum.

----------


## redbang

Administrators, can we have this thread as a sticky please. I'm always trying to find it to follow the goss, and 61 pages surely makes it eligible. Pretty please  :Wink: 

All those in favor please say AYE !

----------


## Spoon

AYE

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Administrators, can we have this thread as a sticky please. I'm always trying to find it to follow the goss, and 61 pages surely makes it eligible. Pretty please 
> 
> All those in favor please say AYE !


+1 AYE

----------


## Savage1

Just subscribe to it, or make a whole AR/rattle gun section with multiple threads.

----------


## Savage1

$1399 for a brand spanking DPMS AR15

https://nzar15.com/store/index.php?i...oller=category

Bloody hell that's cheap. Finding it hard to justify what it's going to cost me to get a SL8.

----------


## gimp

considering how awful the SL8 is, yeah

----------


## 300CALMAN

well done  @Digit a new record low NZ price! that should set the AR among the pigeons...

----------


## steven

> There are heaps of guys down there who can fit an AR barrel. No need to head space it. Ask on sport shooter forum.


I would disagree here after a spikes carrier and bolt I got at wouldnt quite close in my Stag Model4.

----------


## steven

Yeah that is an awesome price and its a DPMS ie a decent brand.

----------


## Digit

Wait to you see the 308s

----------


## Savage1

> Wait to you see the 308s


What've you got coming? Approximate prices?

----------


## Beavis

> I would disagree here after a spikes carrier and bolt I got at wouldnt quite close in my Stag Model4.


Probably two parts on the extreme end of a tolerance range.

----------


## mcche171

Christ digit. You had me sold on the Noveskes, now you say 308! Just shut up and take my engagement ring money already!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spoon

Don't piss around with an engagement ring, buy (her) a gun instead  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mcche171

I told her I was willing to buy her an engagement AR. She said AR better stand for "another ring"

----------


## Glu

Told my wife I didn't believe in the guy only having to shell out for an engagement ring crap and would only buy her an engagement ring if she bought me an engagement surfboard ,  She still has the ring I snapped my board in Fiji 15 years ago .

I think an engagement AR is the perfect gift for yourself get it engraved and keep it forever .

----------


## Tommy

> Told my wife I didn't believe in the guy only having to shell out for an engagement ring crap and would only buy her an engagement ring if she bought me an engagement surfboard ,  She still has the ring I snapped my board in Fiji 15 years ago .
> 
> I think an engagement AR is the perfect gift for yourself get it engraved and keep it forever .


I've been telling my missus this!! @Ryan

----------


## steven

I'd like to see this a sticky thread as well so +1

----------


## dogmatix

Good to hear Digit.
I gave up on my DPMS LR308 build after Brownells brought in the rip off US $250 blanket export fee and the NZ peso took a dive for the worse.
Was going to cost me the same as buying one from Reloaders.

----------


## steven

Not Brownells but the State Department.  I now get bits I cant get here <$100US and use international shipping to keep costs down as the shipping also hurts.

----------


## Vapour

> Wait to you see the 308s


How far away?

----------


## steven

reviews,  lots on youtube, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGR62Msh_FE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aQ7QS0QdDw

----------


## steven

@Digit 308w chamber or 7.62NATO?

----------


## mcche171

so dpms 308? Any model specifically ?

----------


## Ryan

> I've been telling my missus this!! @Ryan


 @Tommy and still no AR *sob*.

----------


## Happy

Does any one know if any company makes  a quick release pistol grip. Not for the forend but for the right hand grip. (Sorry lefties)
Even a folding one for that position ??  Would make my chassis gun actually fit a normal sized gun case .   :Thumbsup:

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Does any one know if any company makes  a quick release pistol grip. Not for the forend but for the right hand grip. (Sorry lefties)
> Even a folding one for that position ??  Would make my chassis gun actually fit a normal sized gun case .  
> 
> 
> Attachment 39584


WOW!!! @Happy, i love your "style", great choice in scope and the "rig" looks stunning.

Mac

----------


## Happy

> WOW!!! @Happy, i love your "style", great choice in scope and the "rig" looks stunning.
> 
> Mac


Oooops has a Vortex PST 6x24 - 50 on it now. For varmints... Been doin pest control on couple of farms and just needed more magnification at 250 mtrs.. Nice gun .You need one ha ha  Mac !!

----------


## res

> Does any one know if any company makes  a quick release pistol grip. Not for the forend but for the right hand grip. (Sorry lefties)
> Even a folding one for that position ??  Would make my chassis gun actually fit a normal sized gun case .  
> 
> 
> Attachment 39584


Never heard of such a thing, the fact that the grip holds one if the springs in place on most ar's make one fairly unlikely. I'm sure one could be made but just buying a case made to fit a ar or the like would most likely be a lot cheeper

----------


## Beavis

ARMS make or made them. Interfaced with a pic rail

----------


## res

> ARMS make or made them. Interfaced with a pic rail


They still make them, I have one. 
It would be a major job to fit it where he wants it

----------


## specweapon

> Never heard of such a thing, the fact that the grip holds one if the springs in place on most ar's make one fairly unlikely. I'm sure one could be made but just buying a case made to fit a ar or the like would most likely be a lot cheeper


Very easy to tap a grub screw to hold the safety screw in, myself and a few mates with Spears stocks have done it. Could fairly easily be DIY'd to make it quick detach with a length of threaded rod and a cap to fit the base of the grip

----------


## res

Very true, and have done it myself-I was just saying that it was a hurdle to there being a manufacturer making as main grips. 

I can think of fairly easy ways to make one using any grip you want, and one of the steps would be the grub screw mod. 
But unless your a machinist the cost would be more than a new case, and unless I'm mistaken (I often am!) that's the point of the exercise

----------


## Koshogi

Case?

Just break it in half and stuff it in a gym bag, backpack, or any other bag.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## res

That won't work for happy as it's not a ar, a bolt gun in a stock that uses ar parts

----------


## trav

any one got a 12.5 ar15 barrel for sale threaded & chrome lined of course?

----------


## PERRISCICABA

As an AR thread, does anyone has a spare 7 slots piccatini rail for sale?
Cheers

Mac

----------


## Timmay

Perfect thread to ask this question. Just bought a cz carbine 18.5", if I was to chop to say 17" what fps would I lose on 55gn projectiles?

----------


## anderset20

I know someone with a RRA threaded heavy barrel off their ATH that they want to sell/swap for a standard barrel if anyone's keen I'll get more details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beavis

> Perfect thread to ask this question. Just bought a cz carbine 18.5", if I was to chop to say 17" what fps would I lose on 55gn projectiles?


I can tell you with max .223 loads you get 2800 - 2900 fps from a 16" barrel. I think I've cranked over 3000fps with some adventurous loading. Pretty sure I got 53gr V max doing 3100ish from a 16" some time ago.
 @Timmay

----------


## Beavis

> I know someone with a RRA threaded heavy barrel off their ATH that they want to sell/swap for a standard barrel if anyone's keen I'll get more details 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Standard barrel as in?

----------


## anderset20

> Standard barrel as in?


Just a 16/14.5 inch chrome lined .750 at the gas block barrel. Or something similar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beavis

PM sent

----------


## 300CALMAN

Anyone have a milspec carbine buffer tube out there?

----------


## Vapour

> As an AR thread, does anyone has a spare 7 slots piccatini rail for sale?
> Cheers
> 
> Mac


For what type handguard or mounting?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

> I can tell you with max .223 loads you get 2800 - 2900 fps from a 16" barrel. I think I've cranked over 3000fps with some adventurous loading. Pretty sure I got 53gr V max doing 3100ish from a 16" some time ago.
>  @Timmay


cheers mate, dropping it to 17.5"

----------


## 300_BLK

Anyone got an A2 birdcage brake/hider with crush washer for sale?

Thanks

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> For what type handguard or mounting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


GiDay @Vapour,
It is to fit a bipod in a bolt rifle, I need it to be able to "screw on" in a wood forend stock. 
Cheers for the reply. 

Mac

----------


## Beaker

> GiDay @Vapour,
> It is to fit a bipod in a bolt rifle, I need it to be able to "screw on" in a wood forend stock. 
> Cheers for the reply. 
> 
> Mac


Think i have one, chinese thing, but ok for a bipod. Pm your address and you can have it.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Think i have one, chinese thing, but ok for a bipod. Pm your address and you can have it.


Thank you a lot! Pm sent.

----------


## steven

Anderson BCG for $99.99USD,

http://www.brownells.com/rifle-parts..._Carrier_Group

wow....should be about $160 NZD to your door?

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Perfect thread to ask this question. Just bought a cz carbine 18.5", if I was to chop to say 17" what fps would I lose on 55gn projectiles?


50fps per inch is the general rule.

----------


## Banana

> Anderson BCG for $99.99USD,
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/rifle-parts..._Carrier_Group
> 
> wow....should be about $160 NZD to your door?


A BCG is a restricted part, so with the export fee, more like $560 to your door.

----------


## Banana

......and Brownells are shipping Magpul again.

----------


## huntingkiwi

@Banana  does that include stocks?  I was just looking but still see 'cannot be shipped'?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> ......and Brownells are shipping Magpul again.


come on how do you know? stocks still marked us sales only :Oh Noes:

----------


## Banana

Shipped a box of pmags this morning.  

Sent from my XT535

----------


## steven

Bugger cancelled it.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Bugger cancelled it.


yep barrels, uppers, lowers and bcgs require export permits even if costing $1.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Shipped a box of pmags this morning.  
> 
> Sent from my XT535


Cool looks like pmags are back on. I will still get some Lancers.

----------


## Beavis

BCG's don't or didn't if under $100. Who knows now I haven't bought anything off Brownells in like half a year.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Pity about the stocks, I was thinking of getting an ACS.

----------


## anderset20

Ah dam would've jumped on the stocks too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anderset20

Are you putting an order in for some Lancers @300CALMAN ? I'd be keen on a few if you wanted to split shipping? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

Cant get too many  @anderset20 as you are limited per order to under $100. I am sure you will be able to get an import permit from your AO not a big issue.

----------


## steven

> A BCG is a restricted part, so with the export fee, more like $560 to your door.


 @Banana I emailed Brownells to cancel and Sandy has said,

"Order #11xxxxx.00 has item #100-016-550, the value is less than $100.00, there it can ship. No fees or documentation required.

Please advise"

So.....Ive asked for it to be delivered, I guess we will find out........

----------


## Kurt

> A BCG is a restricted part, so with the export fee, more like $560 to your door.


I bought 2 from brownells in December no worries, had to get the arms officer to email the customs guy to release though

----------


## Banana

> @Banana I emailed Brownells to cancel and Sandy has said,
> 
> "Order #11xxxxx.00 has item #100-016-550, the value is less than $100.00, there it can ship. No fees or documentation required.
> 
> Please advise"
> 
> So.....Ive asked for it to be delivered, I guess we will find out........


It was Rainier Arms that told me BCGs were restricted regardless of price.  Never asked Brownells, just assumed they'd be the same.

----------


## anderset20

Anyone got a spare adjustable buffer tube setup and/or magpul either acs-l or ctr by any chance  :Have A Nice Day:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Banana

If you buy me one of these, I'll swap you a CTR.
http://www.brownells.com/rifle-parts...prod72574.aspx

----------


## northdude

so are the rangers a piece of shit or is it just that gun city sell them people that ive talked to that have used one say they are accurate the ar never realy did much for me but after shooting one I got a little bit interested

----------


## anderset20

> so are the rangers a piece of shit or is it just that gun city sell them people that ive talked to that have used one say they are accurate the ar never realy did much for me but after shooting one I got a little bit interested


I had one and yes it was accurate, but it was sloppy between receivers and the finish on it was terrible. Could see the machining marks on the bolt.

Went to a spikes and was blown away at the quality difference and for the price any of the new ones are now I wouldn't even look at a gun city one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## steven

> so are the rangers a piece of shit or is it just that gun city sell them people that ive talked to that have used one say they are accurate the ar never realy did much for me but after shooting one I got a little bit interested


I think Rangers are over-priced especially against  the likes of nzar15.com having DPMS "oracle" AR15s for a very good price, seems to be sold out so this seems the next best deal,

DPMS AR15 Oracle 16" Blued Carbine 223 w/ Thordsen A-Cat Stock - ar15, carbine, stock, standard, a3, receiver, ... - Serious Shooters

 :36 1 8: 

Great fun....but 300rounds at the range is no problem to get through.  :Cool:  Buy for this summer/autumn has to be a Dillion 650 I think.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

That stock is one of the weirdest or ugly can't make up my mind I have seen for a while

----------


## Digit

We have the Core15 in stock at $1599. These are better value than the DPMS linked above. A step above the DPMS in quality, and come with low profile gas block.

----------


## Tommy

> That stock is one of the weirdest or ugly can't make up my mind I have seen for a while


I've handled one and it feels awkward as fuck, as well as having the aesthetics of a baboon's arse. Fuck knows why they don't stick a Spear or something on them, they'd sell twice as many. People are reluctant to even pick them up, let alone pay money for the things!

----------


## cambo

What gun bags are being used for AR's?
I have just fitted a Vortex Strikefire on mine, and it no longer fits in the hard case. Been thinking about getting a suitable soft bag. But having trouble finding anything in NZ. Most available aren't wide enough for an AR with optics. And no one will ship out of the US as a gun bag is so dangerous and tactical.

----------


## Kscott

Sigh... as I hang my head in shame, I picked up a bag from these guys last year :
Rifle / Gun Case & Bags - eoutlet E.L.A - Buy Tactical Gear, Airsoft, Hunting Military Outdoor Equipment, Gold, Diamond Rings, Jewellery and more.

The plus, it holds my AR and other rifles, plus gear and fits in the boot of the car without having to drop down the rear seat. I travel/fly with my Plano case which locks, but from range to range, my soft case from EOutlet does the job nicely.

----------


## cambo

Cheers. 
I'll check them out.

----------


## 308

FWIW I picked up a hard case from Super Cheap that takes a couple of ARs easily on special for $170 down from the usual $200 - it's a cheap version of a Pelican I guess but the special is on for Bathurst weekend and the case is good for the price

----------


## cambo

Not after really a hard case. They are a PITA to fit in back of the Hilux when there's a "few" others on the seat.  :ORLY:

----------


## Simo

Anyone brought a scope in from usa ?  I have a relative coming back in december and can bring a vortex in from brownells.From reading some of these threads this may be a problem? He will have the receipt and invoice for this so he may have to declare at the border. Thanks in advance

----------


## res

> Anyone brought a scope in from usa ?  I have a relative coming back in december and can bring a vortex in from brownells.From reading some of these threads this may be a problem? He will have the receipt and invoice for this so he may have to declare at the border. Thanks in advance


I have bought about ten scopes from the USA in the last few years, the last one was a Elcan from eurooptics that landed about a week ago. 

No dramas whatsoever, I do tend to email the company before ordering

----------


## Simo

Hey RES thanks for that - seems some US ITAC regulations are in play here with "MILSPEC" Vortex Spitfire 3x etched glass. Brownells wont supply this scope outside the USA. I can buy same here for an extra NZD$50 so wont bother with the potential drama here.

----------


## Beavis

Brownells don't ship any optics

----------


## grunzter

@Simo,
US350 x 1.5 FX x 1.15 GST =  $603 + postage.

Reloaders have them for 599 in stock at the moment... hence cheaper to buy in NZ.
Vortex Spitfire 3x Prism (SPR-1303) - Red Dot Sights - Optics - Reloaders Supplies Ltd

----------


## Simo

Organised one today after the sums were done!! Ta for the info though

----------


## Simo

Checked this out yesterday at Reloaders, compared the Aimpoint and the Vortex. The Aimpoint I looked at had no reticule but red dot and was a sharp image and $700+. The Vortex was good BUT... the reticule wasn't aligned at 90 degrees to the milspec. The bottom of the reticule had a decided lean to the right at the bottom. They are getting some more in and I hope they are not all like this. I saw this issue with the AR332 on some of the You Tube videos. So have to wait unfortunately.

----------


## res

Another option is the lucid 4x 
I had I look at one yesterday and was impressed, you should be able to land one  for a bit over $600 or @Digit has them for $700

----------


## grunzter

My mate @ANTMAN just bought the Lucid 4x from Digit. looked through it at the Sika show, was pretty good!
Under rated brand...

----------


## steven

What are ppls thoughts on keymod v m-lock?  I want a front hand guard that I can add a bipod to for each of the upper I am building so trying to decide which to go for.  I want as light as I can get yet still be rigid with good cooling and decent quality.  Kind of think that it doesnt matter which?

----------


## res

6 of one and half a dozen of the other as far as I can see-but one you go one way or the other you are kind of committed to that system. 

But for mounting a Harris bipod I have just tapped a hole and put a sling point on my ar's as its lighter and cheeper than any of the rail adaptors

----------


## Simo

> Another option is the lucid 4x 
> I had I look at one yesterday and was impressed, you should be able to land one  for a bit over $600 or @Digit has them for $700


Bought a Lucid P7 after a lot of comparisons -got put off the bushnell with its dots and bits which didnt perform at longer ranges. All others vortex aimpoint  burris  seem to have something going on which would annoy you after a while.

----------


## res

> Bought a Lucid P7 after a lot of comparisons -got put off the bushnell with its dots and bits which didnt perform at longer ranges. All others vortex aimpoint  burris  seem to have something going on which would annoy you after a while.


It would be cool if you could give us all a review on it once you have given it a bit of a workout

----------


## Beavis

My HD7 died ages ago and is gathering dust in my reloading room.

----------


## res

> My HD7 died ages ago and is gathering dust in my reloading room.


Not a warranty issue? Or to hard to chase up?

----------


## furstimer

Tacking onto the Lucid discussion - anyone played with the M7 RDS lately? Appears to be good value compared to performance.

----------


## mawzer308

Here is my AR, NEA 12.5 barrel, dpt can, Bushnell AR optics 1-4x24. Not a bad wee rig.

----------


## Beavis

> Not a warranty issue? Or to hard to chase up?


Emailed the company owner, no reply, couldn't be fucked chasing it up. Should have just got a TRS 25.

----------


## res

> Emailed the company owner, no reply, couldn't be fucked chasing it up. Should have just got a TRS 25.


Where did you buy it from? Always good to know sites that don't care about warranty

----------


## Beavis

I bought it off webyshops but I asked the company itself about warranty

----------


## Simo

Just bought a Lucid P7 4x - nice clear glass and reticule good eye relief and sits on the rifle well with no canting. $799 from NZ AR15 really good to deal with, answered all the questions I had
they are in stock now.

----------


## Jimmynostars

So, giving up smoking (again) and an encouragment is buying an ar in bits with the money I would have spent on death sticks, eg a bit at a time..... anyone brought stuff through brownells recently and can talk me through the undy a US hundy process or anybody gone through the + export process - feel free to start a thread on this

----------


## Glycerine

> eg a bit at a time..... anyone brought stuff through brownells recently and can talk me through the undy a US hundy process or anybody gone through the + export process - feel free to start a thread on this


under a hundy USD, simple as as that, add items to your cart, buy. (make sure there exportable items theres a filter for that, and even though they say they're allowed to export brakes they won't) (dont forget any import permits you may need, do this first) (barrels and receivers need export 
permits, this will cost $250usd) 
you dont get any idea on shipping cost till the order is processed, and varys from $16usd to $40usd (so a sub hundy USD order will set you back upto $200nzd landed)

over a hundy will need export permits, and cost $250usd per order, you will need import order forms this end for everything, (impossible on a-cat), send them to the US with a hand written order. must match your online order.

----------


## steven

I suggest you pick the cheapest postal method, typically $15US for international postage per $100. Some parts are restricted eg an AR15 upper even if its less than $100US so there will be a $250US fee.

----------


## IngloriousFame

@mawzer308 do those NEA barrels come threaded? if so whats the thread?

----------


## MassiveAttack

I have an AR question.  I fitted an adjustable gas block to my bang stick.  I wound it down to the most restrictive setting, it still cycled with the suppressor on so job done.

Post that I have had a few misfeeds.  Typically what happens is that the bolt hasn't slit all the way foward (hasn't closed properly).  Occasionally this also happens when I try and close the bolt on a new mag as well.  How clean and how lubed the action is has an effect on this as well.

My question is whats causing this.  Have I restricted the gas flow too much and it's short stroking or is the buffer spring not springy enough to send the bolt foward and chamber the round?

My first suspsicion is that it's the adjustable gas block because thats the last thing I changed.  However this happening on a new mag when I manually close the bolt makes me think the buffer spring isn't springy enough.

Hoping for some useful advice on what the likely cause is from the more experianced AR fans on here.

----------


## grunzter

Does it lock the bolt back when the mag is empty?
If so, then its getting enough gas, if not then it needs more.

Is the buffer spring got a bit of grease or oil on it, not to much but not as dry as a nun's nasty...

And what type of mag, a lot of the 5 round mag's are problematic in the way their springs are coiled and apply to much pressure on the cartridges, and that then causes similar issues you are facing...
A 10 round mag, with something limiting follower travel to 7 rnds is best for A-cat...

Just food for thought.

----------


## Jimmynostars

Great info so far thanks....gen 2 7 shot spear mags - good bad or ugly? 3x plus stock deal is hard to pass up. Settled on locally sourced aero upper n lower if that helps

----------


## mawzer308

Yes the NEA come threaded, 1/2 28 tpi

----------


## Simo

Had a shot a week ago with the new P7 on my SR556, glass is nice and clear reticule is even clearer. No issue with canted reticule that I got on the Vortex, just fitted it, torqued it up and it was perfectly set on the rail and was aligned with the target.
The eye relief acquired a focused reticule with fast target acquisition . This model is way better than the HD7, is just more versatile. For $799 from NZAR15.COM it was well worth the extra $100, it would compete with the Aimpoint models at the same price. 
The red dot in the Aimpoint was too bright for me on the lowest setting, the P7's dot is really clear, the auto light sensor is really helpful so you don't have to fiddle with the brightness. 
I will get some images up ASAP

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Does it lock the bolt back when the mag is empty?
> If so, then its getting enough gas, if not then it needs more.
> 
> Is the buffer spring got a bit of grease or oil on it, not to much but not as dry as a nun's nasty...
> 
> And what type of mag, a lot of the 5 round mag's are problematic in the way their springs are coiled and apply to much pressure on the cartridges, and that then causes similar issues you are facing...
> A 10 round mag, with something limiting follower travel to 7 rnds is best for A-cat...
> 
> Just food for thought.


Yes bolt locks back on empty mag.  The mags are one nylon 7 round of unknown origan and three of the latest generation spear 7 shot mags.  Problaem seems to happen more on first shot than last shot which supports your theory.

Thanks for the input, any thoughts on how to fix the issue if it is mag related?

----------


## Jexla

Try put an enhance magpul follower in them if they can fit, not sure if you can with the spear mags ones.

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Try put an enhance magpul follower in them if they can fit, not sure if you can with the spear mags ones.


Any idea where I get one from?  How will that change the spring pressure in the mag?

----------


## steven

"Have I restricted the gas flow too much and it's short stroking"  strikes me as this yes.  My assumption is the bolt isnt going back far enough to get enough compression on the spring to get the energy to close, id give it a wee bit more gas?

My AR gets slower as it gets dirty and starts to get more suseptable to this issue after a few hundred rounds, a quick lube of the bcg and its fine again.  

With the plastic spear mag I have I once was a bit to enthusiastic and managed to make it go in a bit far, gun sulked, never happens on a steel mag, so I wont buy another one.

----------


## Greenie

> Had a shot a week ago with the new P7 on my SR556, glass is nice and clear reticule is even clearer. No issue with canted reticule that I got on the Vortex, just fitted it, torqued it up and it was perfectly set on the rail and was aligned with the target.
> The eye relief acquired a focused reticule with fast target acquisition . This model is way better than the HD7, is just more versatile. For $799 from NZAR15.COM it was well worth the extra $100, it would compete with the Aimpoint models at the same price. 
> The red dot in the Aimpoint was too bright for me on the lowest setting, the P7's dot is really clear, the auto light sensor is really helpful so you don't have to fiddle with the brightness. 
> I will get some images up ASAP


I'm interested in this also..have you had a look through and ACOG before, how does it compare if you have?

Cheers

----------


## Jexla

> Any idea where I get one from?  How will that change the spring pressure in the mag?


https://nzar15.com/store/magazines/5...ower&results=8

Are you sure the spring pressure is an issue? I've fixed many people's mag issues with these followers.

----------


## steven

Finally fitted the A1 style black walnut front guard.

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Very nice.  Did you make that yourself Steven?

----------


## res

That's awesome Steven, very much like!

----------


## res



----------


## Tommy

> 


What's the optic?

----------


## res

> What's the optic?


Elcan Spector os 4x

----------


## steven

> Very nice.  Did you make that yourself Steven?


No its from the USA ironwood design I think it was.  I am making a CNC so I'd like to be able to do stuff like this...

----------


## steven

What I dont know yet is if it will bugger the accuracy, I hope not.

----------


## Chur Bay

Got these in the last couple of weekends.

----------

